#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-14
<DarkwingDuck> Well, that makes thing less confusing.
<DarkwingDuck> Irssi time it now set to UTC
<grantbow> time, time, time, see what's become of me...
<pleia2> a couple of my servers are configured to utc time, my poor users :)
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<DarkwingDuck> My server that irssi sits on is French time (UTC+1), I'm in PST and I deal 99% in UTC.
<DarkwingDuck> It was a messed up system.
<pleia2> my firewall is still on east coast time
<pleia2> but that's because it connects to work in philly, and it's easier to debug issues when we're all playing by the same rules ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah
<grantbow> no Bangles fans I guess :-)
<pleia2> it did cause a problem when I was debugging a new ssl connection on another machine, my issue turned out to be that I generated the certificate in the future so it was all failing
<pleia2> east coast == future
<DarkwingDuck> LOL
<pleia2> all of a sudden after 3 hours it worked! d'oh!
<akk> whups!
<DarkwingDuck> :D That's always fun.
<grantbow> modern time travel
<DarkwingDuck> Wife is sooooooooooo gonna kill me tonight.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll just have to get the kids not to tell
<pleia2> we'll keep things short :)
<pleia2> maybe
<DarkwingDuck> Heh.
<DarkwingDuck> She can deal.
<DarkwingDuck> If she wants to go to church from 4p till 9p she can deal. ;)
<pleia2> yeah, well you'll be the dead one
<DarkwingDuck> meh
<pleia2> one of my cats is snoring
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> yeesh it's nice out here tonight
<pleia2> and DST has me all out of sorts, it's too light out :(
<pleia2> it's raining here
<DarkwingDuck> DST is crap
<pleia2> yeah
<grantbow> yeah
 * DarkwingDuck looks about
<DarkwingDuck> we have a full room?
 * pleia2 waves
<DarkwingDuck> *** START MEETING ***
<DarkwingDuck> Greetings fellow team members!
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, I'm actually chairing a meeting tonight.
<pleia2> *gasps from the audience*
<DarkwingDuck> okay smart butt. :P:P
<pleia2> at least I didn't say something about kde
<DarkwingDuck> Seeing that I just came from one of those meetings... Thank you :P
<pleia2> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Our agenda tonight is kinda short and sweet. (maybe)
<DarkwingDuck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/11March13 for the list of items
 * DarkwingDuck pauses
<DarkwingDuck> Is anyone here other then pleia2 and myself?
<grantbow> o/
<akk> o/
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, scale fallout
<DarkwingDuck> overall i felt that Ubucon was a HUGE success
<pleia2> nhaines did an amazing job with ubucon!
<DarkwingDuck> +100 to nhaines for ubucon
<DarkwingDuck> speaking of...
<pleia2> he said he'd update ubucon.org with links to videos and such when he gets them
<DarkwingDuck> Okay good.
<DarkwingDuck> The booth did very well too
<DarkwingDuck> we handed out around 600 CDs
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu-us-ca << photos from myself and iheartubuntu
<DarkwingDuck> and about half of that amount was pressed CDs
<grantbow> nice
<iheartubuntu> im interested to hand out 1000 next time
<pleia2> iheartubuntu was a cd sleeve folding machine :)
<pleia2> and erichammond showed us how to fold them (thankfully!)
<DarkwingDuck> I have talked to jono about the CD issue we had and he gave me the names of a couple of people to talk to so we can get many many more CDs next year
<DarkwingDuck> A BIG shout out to all of you who showed up. It was fun to put a face to these IRC nicks
<DarkwingDuck> Any other positive fallout?
<iheartubuntu> ive started an ubuntu hour with richard gaskin
<DarkwingDuck> Other then loads of people that talked to me about KDE and Kubuntu :D
<iheartubuntu> first one in pasadena :)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh good.
<iheartubuntu> and hope philip and i can do one in claremont when he is up here
<iheartubuntu> seidos and i are now talking about one in lakewood area
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome. There are rumors of another one down here in San Diego too
<DarkwingDuck> Anything else from SCALE?
<iheartubuntu> San gabriel LUG wants me to speak
<iheartubuntu> not sure what to speak on
<DarkwingDuck> +1!
<iheartubuntu> i will go there a couple times firts
<DarkwingDuck> Unity!
<iheartubuntu> first
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<pleia2> if anyone else has photos and wants them up on the flickr page just let me know (grab me on irc or email lyz@ubuntu.com)
<pleia2> this goes for scale, ubuntu hours, etc etc
<DarkwingDuck> Sweet
<iheartubuntu> jbermudes is excited about pasadena ubuntu hour too! so we should have minimum 3 people attending and enjoying the time
<grantbow> great
<seidos> when is it again iheartubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> 2nd thursday of every month
<iheartubuntu> peets coffee - corner of lake ave and california blvd
<iheartubuntu> two blocks from cal tech
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/778/detail/ is the 1st
<iheartubuntu> which is where the LUG meets
<seidos> cool
<iheartubuntu> ty
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, next item on the list...
<DarkwingDuck> Ubuntu Global Jam
<iheartubuntu> so it will be a ubuntu hour + head over to the LUG after large amounts of espresso?
<seidos> sorry i asked, heh
<pleia2> jono organized one in Walnut Creek for Friday April 1st: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/701/detail/
<seidos> i won't be drinking espresso
<DarkwingDuck> From April 1st to the 3rd is the Ubuntu Global Jam. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<DarkwingDuck> These Jams can be a host of things.
<seidos> i think i'm on the same drug that Sheen is on
<pleia2> I have work that day, but jdeslip floated the idea of having one in Berkeley on Sunday, so I'll follow up with him about planning that (we did a Lucid jam there too)
<DarkwingDuck> Bug jams, packaging jams, Translation jams, Doc jams, testing jams and Upgrade jams
<seidos> spread jam
<seidos> ha
<DarkwingDuck> I will be holding a doc jam on one of those days via IRC for Kubuntu Docs
<pleia2> cool
<iheartubuntu> so how does a jam work? people meet in person or online
<DarkwingDuck> Both.
 * akk was just listening to cartalk, a woman who got jam in her automatic shifter and it wouldn't shift any more :)
<DarkwingDuck> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<grantbow> akk: different kind of jam here, lol
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<pleia2> the lucid global jam in berkeley worked well for both last year, a bunch of us met for pizza and worked on things, we were working on a flier that we posted to the list and talked about in IRC during the jam :)
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome.
<pleia2> and grantbow and I did mini presentations
 * grantbow nods
<DarkwingDuck> The mean reason I won't be able to do much is that the Doc freeze is on the 7th and that is my final crunch time. :/
<DarkwingDuck> So, I figured I would host a IRC Kubuntu Doc jam
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: here or with kubuntu people?
<DarkwingDuck> Anyone
<akk> With all the talk about opportunistic development, how come there are no development jams?
<pleia2> I mean, where on IRC :)
<DarkwingDuck> Oh, I'll be creating a channel for it.
<DarkwingDuck> I'm almost finished drafting that email.
<pleia2> akk: global jams can be anything, so a development jam is fine
<pleia2> these started out as global bug jams, until one day there were a massive number of newbies around the world triaging bugs and making a mess that the bug squad had to clean up after :\
<DarkwingDuck> The doc jam I'm holding will be Kubuntu because the system docs for ubuntu and kubuntu are different on many levels
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway, I had forwarded Jorge's email on it to the ML and I will forward it again.
<pleia2> so now it's "whatever your expertise is and you want to share it with others" jam :)
<grantbow> right, contributing to Ubuntu encompases more than code and bugs but those are certainly welcome
<jledbetter> that's cool
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: you can just reply to the same email and say we'll talk about it, no need to reforward :)
<DarkwingDuck> Works too. :)
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway, if we want to get some jams setup this is the time to plan it.
<DarkwingDuck> We can announce finals at the next meeting
<pleia2> once you plan a jam, make a loco.ubuntu.com directory about it and add it here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyGlobalJam
<pleia2> (ask anyone here if you have questions about using loco.ubuntu.com)
<DarkwingDuck> If you have any more questions about Jams please, ask away. :)
<DarkwingDuck> If not, we can roll onto release parties.
<pleia2> onward!
<DarkwingDuck> Now, I know that this is a while out but, I wanted to touch base on this
<DarkwingDuck> Normally a release party requires more planning because of the space required.
<DarkwingDuck> Natty releases on April 28
<DarkwingDuck> So, maybe an install-fest/release parties in the beginning of May will work out nicely.
<iheartubuntu> (general questions can be asked at the end of the meeting?)
<seidos> oh, i have a question, has anyone considered having a jam at a hacker space?
<pleia2> seidos: yep, hackerspaces are fine places for jams :)
<seidos> there's apparently a hacker space here in LA
<iheartubuntu> what is a hackerspace
<seidos> like a space where hackers meet
<pleia2> hackerspaces.org
<akk> Usually someone who's a member of the hackerspace has to host it -- at least that's how it works with hacker dojo here.
<seidos> ah, i knew there would be caveats
<pleia2> noisebridge in SF is more open than hacker dojo, you have to check with each space for their policies
<seidos> i guess crashing a hackerspace is looked down upon in the hacker community
<pleia2> depends on the space
<grantbow> depends
<seidos> has anyone done it?
<pleia2> we had an installfest at noisebridge
<grantbow> You don't have to crash if you are a regular.
<seidos> did it go well?
<pleia2> it went great :)
<DarkwingDuck> Unless I can do it from home it is hard for me to get to places... the joys of three young kids
<grantbow> I think it went well, yes
<seidos> did you ask someone before you started inviting people?
<seidos> i can't even do it from home, since i don't have my own place
<pleia2> seidos: our experience won't be the same as at other hackerspaces, you need to check the rules of your local one
<seidos> the joys of being a loser :)
<seidos> pleia2: sorry i asked
<pleia2> grantbow is at noisebridge all the time, so we just needed to set aside the space and time
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<DarkwingDuck> Going back to release parties... if you are setting one up please, please please update the info here. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyRelease
<pleia2> thanks to grantbow for putting up the page
<DarkwingDuck> Whoot!
<pleia2> I'll give jono a nudge and see if he has thoughts on one, he usually likes to host one in SF at thirsty bear brewing
<DarkwingDuck> Anything else on release parties? We have plenty of time to get things setup
<iheartubuntu> what goes on at a release... jsut a glorified ubuntu hour? :)
<iheartubuntu> with the new release of course
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: you can have a party, or have an installfest, or do whatever
<grantbow> often the party is too close to the release to have media available, so it's usually a social event.
<DarkwingDuck> Some people get together for drinks
<akk> or combine it with a jam
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/LucidRelease shows the variation of our events (Lucid was an LTS so a big release, we did *a lot*
<DarkwingDuck> Other help with upgrades and installs
<pleia2> )
<eps> If we use a hackerspace, we can have our own food, as opposed to whatever a restaurant/bar limits you to
<seidos> there's two answers, the simplified one, and the glorified hyped up propagandified electrified stupendous answer
<DarkwingDuck> Loads of goody joyness
<DarkwingDuck> seidos: +1
<DarkwingDuck> Next on the list is something I have been wanting to do for a while now.
<DarkwingDuck> Training
<DarkwingDuck> If you have ever wanted how to do soemthing. Bug running, docs, packaging, dev ect ect
<seidos> you can bring your own drinks and food to a bar, but you gotta' use Jedi mind tricks and stealth
<DarkwingDuck> We wnat to help setup training for these things.
<pleia2> seidos: most won't allow it (it can get you thrown out)
<seidos> pleia2: you will not throw me out *waves hand*
<akk> and it's a good way to have your event not welcome there in the future
<jledbetter> DarkwingDuck, Great idea
<akk> DarkwingDuck: Local in-person training, or online/irc?
<seidos> no way
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: the Ubuntu Learning project exists, but it's woefully low on volunteers to write courses, if ubuntu-us-ca wanted to help I'd be grateful
<DarkwingDuck> I'll help out with that too pleia2
<iheartubuntu> i want to know training :) great idea
<seidos> why couldn't the wiki be the course material?
<iheartubuntu> see pleia2 ^^
<pleia2> seidos: it can be the basis of material, but teaching a class is more than just reading from a book/wiki :)
<seidos> pleia2: like what do you have in mind besides reading from a book?
<DarkwingDuck> seidos: The wiki is good info... taking packaging for example... Packaging on the wiki is horrible to look at. Once I had someone walk me throughit became a breeze
<seidos> so there is no packaging walk through, interesting
<DarkwingDuck> Oh there is
<seidos> it's just mind numbingly boring?
<DarkwingDuck> took me 5 hours to read all of it
<seidos> did it take 5 hours to walk through it when you worked with someone?
<DarkwingDuck> So, would anyone be interested in learning about things like packaging or bug triage?
<akk> Most ubuntu/debian packaging tutorials take the approach "there are 5 different ways to do this, it's a matter of taste which one you pick, here's a bizarre hybrid of 3 of the techniques switching randomly between them".
<seidos> energy cannot be created or destroyed
<jledbetter> akk, True
<DarkwingDuck> akk: +1
<jtatum> … what?
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: online or off?
<seidos> huh interesting
<pleia2> and IRC? video?
<DarkwingDuck> both
<jledbetter> jtatum, no idea
<akk> DarkwingDuck: I'd be interested in learning better packaging (and might be able to teach some other topics).
<DarkwingDuck> I was thinking ubuntu-classroom stuff
<pleia2> I'd also be happy to welcome california folks to #ubuntu-classroom for anything any time :)
<iheartubuntu> packaging of DEBs?
<DarkwingDuck> But even beyond that
<pleia2> we organize in #ubuntu-classroom-backstage
<seidos> why can't we learn in this channel?
<eps> packaging _and_ PPAs
<akk> Has anybody tried in-person packaging tutorials, like "Let's spend 3 hours and each person will actually get something packaged in that time"?
<akk> I've been to a few of the #ubuntu-classroom sessions, and they're helpful but they go way too fast for people to keep up and actually do it right then.
<DarkwingDuck> I have, but that was becasue of what I was packaging
<DarkwingDuck> So it sounds like this might be something good?
<akk> (and I'm not criticising them -- I think they go at the right speed considering there's another class coming up right afterward)
<seidos> ah, no wonder i'm not interested in packaging.  i have nothing to package.
<grantbow> eps: ppas are not so bad: https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA/InstallingSoftware
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: sounds good!
<iheartubuntu> double good!
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome, I'll work on gettig a wiki setup for it and look on the ML for it too!
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, that about wraps up the agenda. We now open the floor to anything else?
<iheartubuntu> yes
<iheartubuntu> uno momento
<iheartubuntu> ok. this tuesday i will be placing an order with Ubuntu Store
<iheartubuntu> to help save on the shipping
<grantbow> we can chat after the meeting too.
<iheartubuntu> details I put out on the mailing list here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-March/001589.html
<iheartubuntu> ordering a big item yourself like a backpack might cost $50
<iheartubuntu> or just some stickers along might cost you $10
<iheartubuntu> if we group the order, then shipping should be down to $5 a person
<iheartubuntu> nhaines brought up that there may be new merchandise soon for Natty release
<iheartubuntu> so keep that in mind
<iheartubuntu> im still ordering no matter
<iheartubuntu> (done)
<DarkwingDuck> How do we get the money to you?
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu, Thank you :)
<iheartubuntu> paypal
<DarkwingDuck> Okay sweet
<DarkwingDuck> If the store sold up to date Kubuntu items I would :P
<iheartubuntu> please IM me and i will give out my email addy. since this is logged i wont post it here
<DarkwingDuck> Anything else?
<iheartubuntu> i have a few questions, but can wait till the end
<iheartubuntu> unless now is a good time
<DarkwingDuck> If there is nothing else the meeting ends. Next meeting will be held in two weeks on the 27th of March at 7p
<DarkwingDuck> ** END MEETING **
<grantbow> Thanks for hosting DarkwingDuck
<iheartubuntu> Any good ways to spread word about an Ubuntu Hour? Also, we are looking for anyone new to Ubuntu as well right?
<DarkwingDuck> My pleasure. Now to get these kids in bed before the wife kills me
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: LUG MLs
<iheartubuntu> :)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: remind me the day it's happening and I'll be sure the flickr/identica/facebook is updated
<iheartubuntu> good idea
<pleia2> (same goes for all of them, I lose track!)
<pleia2> thanks DarkwingDuck :)
<iheartubuntu> can anyone recommend an Ubuntu related speech i can do?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: you could pass out little cards if you have the resources
<iheartubuntu> what kind of cards
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: gimme a few... I have one that I typped up.
<seidos> i dunno, those cards that they pass out for clubs and parties or something.  like mini fliers
<iheartubuntu> ahhh
<iheartubuntu> good deal. i can print some Ubuntu California mini ones up
<grantbow> iheartubuntu check spreadubuntu for presentations too
<iheartubuntu> sounds good thanks grantbow
<iheartubuntu> my concern is a LUG is probably 15-20 people who meet and know each other every month
<iheartubuntu> one told me that many of them use ubuntu
<pleia2> I asked the local lugs if I was allowed to post to their lists about ubuntu hours
<iheartubuntu> my concern would be "what can i bring to the table" if they already use ubuntu
<pleia2> most of them were happy to spread the word :)
<iheartubuntu> so i was thinking to just go to the LUG ask around what they are interested in
<akk> iheartubuntu: new things coming in the next release? A lot of them might not know that.
 * iheartubuntu scribbles it down.
<iheartubuntu> good idea
<seidos> iheartubuntu: i feel you
<grantbow> iheartubuntu: some presentations not posted to spreadubuntu yet: http://joey.ubuntu-rocks.org/blog/presentations/
<iheartubuntu> i have a belt on
<iheartubuntu> :D
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: draft up a message that states something along the lines of if anone is interested in Ubuntu a few of us will be meeting {DATE++TIME}. We will be talking about the next release and if you have any questions about Ubuntu you can bring them along.
<akk> Or details of a specific app or workflow (some people would be interested, some wouldn't, but that's true of any talk).
<seidos> i'm just going with the flow now, if there is a role to fill that you can fill, then fill it
<iheartubuntu> ty DD
<seidos> what color is your belt?
<iheartubuntu> black
<seidos> i'm not wearing one ;)
<iheartubuntu> (gulp)
<seidos> the void!
<iheartubuntu> nc
<seidos> nc?
<iheartubuntu> no comment!
<jledbetter> huh?
<iheartubuntu> also... if anyone is interested...
<iheartubuntu> id like to start an online game nite once a month
<pleia2> online?
<seidos> wat?
<iheartubuntu> monopoly is a crazy game and can be fun and there are a few versions out there for linux
<pleia2> that might be fun actually
<iheartubuntu> yes, online
<iheartubuntu> i dont know too many online games we can do together
<DarkwingDuck> parcheesi!!
<iheartubuntu>  i was testing all the monopoly games last night
<pleia2> open arena!
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: +1
<iheartubuntu> :) sounds good to me
<seidos> warcraft 1!
<DarkwingDuck> Minecraft!
 * DarkwingDuck ducks
<akk> multiplayer tuxkart!
<seidos> gauntlet!
<iheartubuntu> we can make this a Ubuntu CA thingy, or expand it past that if its successful.
<iheartubuntu> post it on the events page even :)
<pleia2> ooh, tuxkart is multiplayer?
<iheartubuntu> it is??? where have i been
<akk> No, I don't think so. I was just dreaming.
<pleia2> oh ok :)
<seidos> so was i
<seidos> well, if i was dreaming...what game would i want to play...
<seidos> probably a multiplayer zelda game...or castlevania
<seidos> or marvel vs capcom
<seidos> shin akuma vs wolverine
<iheartubuntu> this is about the best monopoly version out there. has built in chat too. http://www.playdeb.net/software/Capitalism
<seidos> hmmm
<iheartubuntu> if thats not peoples style, i'll look for something else like open arena
<pleia2> we can probably rotate games per week
<seidos> link isn't working :(
<iheartubuntu> monopoly *could* teach money management, so thats why i suggested it
<DarkwingDuck> If we hold off a month I'll have my desktop and with my dedicated IP I will be able to host a open arena server
<iheartubuntu> it teaches luck mroe than anything tho
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: I think that's a stretch :)
<pleia2> yeah, luck
<seidos> maybe some communists took the site down
<grantbow> games = fun!
<pleia2> fun++
<seidos> heh, i can teach money management:  don't waste it on stuff you don't need.
<iheartubuntu> any card games that have multiplayer?
<seidos> hindsight is infinite
<pleia2> if we could make it a non-wednesday weeknight I'd be happy :)
<seidos> glchess is multiplayer
<seidos> but only 1 vs 1
<seidos> afaik
<iheartubuntu> other racing games like Speed Dreams?
<iheartubuntu> all 20 of us can watch a match
<iheartubuntu> :D
<iheartubuntu> i like the racing or first person style games as pretty much anyone can jump in and play
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: come up with a list? we can try some out and start planning our first night :)
<iheartubuntu> excellent. i will do that
<pleia2> yay!
<grantbow> racing tux vs. Wilber and other logos can direct some of that competitive energy, hehe
<iheartubuntu> seidos... is there a multiplayer zelda like game in linux?
<seidos> iheartubuntu: nah, not that i know of anyway.
 * iheartubuntu im "testing" supertuxkart for everyone right now
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: if you are interested in learning more about hackerspaces, the first keynote at scale was on it and it was very good: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/12957881
<seidos> iheartubuntu: there isn't even one for nintendo, really.  there was a GBA zelda game that was multiplayer.
<iheartubuntu> are all the speeches online now?
<iheartubuntu> what about ubucon
<pleia2> no, just the two keynotes
<seidos> i want to go to the hackerspace in LA, but i think i should probably go with somebody
<iheartubuntu> supertuxkart (network play is not yet available)
<iheartubuntu> so you dont get hacked?
<pleia2> *yet* - that's promising :)
<jtatum> you're not allowed to go alone
<seidos> yeah, neuro-hacked
<iheartubuntu> ahh
<akk> It's like visiting a cult -- they might suck you in!
<iheartubuntu> what r they hacking?
<seidos> i just don't feel like watching, not worth the drive in that case
<pleia2> hacking in the good sense, like "figuring out and building"
<iheartubuntu> ohh
<pleia2> hardware, software
<seidos> but if i'm meeting somebody, then at least there's that
<jtatum> better not risk it seidos
<grantbow> offer free Ubuntu discs to the hacer space - those folks love generally
<grantbow> hacker
<grantbow> love them
<akk> Don't most people at hackerspaces either run linux already, or know how to burn ISOs?
<pleia2> a lot of them use macs
<pleia2> I see windows machines at noisebridge too
<akk> Oh, maybe not at cheap hackerspaces, though (i've only seen the dojo, where most people are pretty experienced).
<iheartubuntu> so, anyone worried about absorbing any RADs from fallout all the way here in Calif?
<grantbow> akk: amazingly not always
<pleia2> we do have a dedicated linux night :) and some linux classes
<grantbow> good for giving to friends too
<jtatum> wow, did you see that dig at noisebridge by akk? :)
<grantbow> using rsync or zsync of the natty dailies is appreciated too
<akk> jtatum: dig? "cheap"? That's a compliment, not a dig.
<jtatum> ;)
<akk> jtatum: The uncool thing about the dojo is that it's way expensive.
<iheartubuntu> i read today if you cant get a hold of any iodide, the japanese have always eaten miso soup and organic nori to keep low radiation out of their body
<jtatum> one of the uncool things :)
<grantbow> I need to get to the dojo sometime
<jtatum> (that was a dig)
<akk> (also, not much hardware stuff going on compared to places hypatia talks about)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: so we should stock up on miso soup?
<grantbow> dig or digg :-)
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> or just go out for beer and japanese food :p
<pleia2> mmm
<pleia2> do you think health insurance would cover it?
<iheartubuntu> red miso paste
<iheartubuntu> hot water and some nori
<iheartubuntu> japanese health insurance :)
<pleia2> http://twitpic.com/49bcry
<pleia2> websites shouldn't have hours of operation :(
<iheartubuntu> haa
<akk> impressive!
<pleia2> (that's what you get when you go to https://secure.ssa.gov/apps6z/i1099/main.html and click on the buttons on the bottom)
<iheartubuntu> might be good to run a game night after a team meeting here.
<iheartubuntu> we already have some people together which is already tough to do
<iheartubuntu> wow its already after 8
<iheartubuntu> so ubuntu just changed the time?
<iheartubuntu> i was up and didnt even notice it
<pleia2> yeah, the tzdata file is updated for local time zones w/ dst
<iheartubuntu> DarkwingDuck - email sent. no rush. i know how busy life gets!
<iheartubuntu> i was playing monopoly last night against a german guy. i introduced him to finding a loco team
<iheartubuntu> i was surprised there was not more than just the germany loco
<iheartubuntu> then again, germany is smaller than CA
<iheartubuntu> ubuntu in a marvel comic... http://www.ubuntudaily.com/wp-content/uploads/1185408112656.jpg
<pleia2> 2.6.10?!
<wjimenez5271> hiya
<pleia2> hello wjimenez5271
 * iheartubuntu had one too many beers
<pleia2> beers++
<iheartubuntu> and polish suasage i imported
<pleia2> nice
<wjimenez5271> how is everyone tonight?
<iheartubuntu> form chicago
<iheartubuntu> unable to spell properly
<iheartubuntu> how are you wjimenez5271
<iheartubuntu> are you in LA area?
<iheartubuntu> wjimenez5271 if you are anywhere near Pasadena, some of us Ubuntu users will be meeting up next month. http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/778/detail/
<wjimenez5271> yea
<wjimenez5271> I am in Mountain View
<wjimenez5271> so a little bit north of Pasadena though
<pleia2> there are monthly ubuntu meetups in mt view too (and palo alto, san jose, san francisco...)
<iheartubuntu> more meetups are listed here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-california
<wjimenez5271> cool
<wjimenez5271> I have been wanting to check one out
<wjimenez5271> been too busy
<wjimenez5271> So what is the community team up to as of late?
<pleia2> a bunch of us were just down in los angeles for the southern california linux expo :)
<iheartubuntu> trying to get you to go to one
<iheartubuntu> :)
<pleia2> some pictures: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ubuntu-us-ca
<iheartubuntu> the linux expo was an incredible experience. im really energized seeing so many people interested in ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> (and linux)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: darn you for mentioning beers, now I want one!
<iheartubuntu> times up for me. i havent slept in like 3 days and i need to go to the store then finally sleep.
<iheartubuntu> HAAAaa
<iheartubuntu> call the grocery and have one delivered :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> have a good night
<iheartubuntu> just one, you dont wanna look like you are going to have too much fun
<pleia2> "hi, please deliver one beer"
<iheartubuntu> lets see.. .$1.25 + $11.95 delivery
<pleia2> hahaha
<iheartubuntu> i remember the good ol dot com days here in CA
<iheartubuntu> u could literally do that
<iheartubuntu> homegrocer.com and several others had free delivery
<pleia2> a lot of food delivery places have beer on their menus
<iheartubuntu> there was a pink delivery company... cars were all pink. it was like 7-eleven on wheels. id order a few beers :)
<iheartubuntu> notice they are all out of business now
<pleia2> safeway does grocery delivery, I see their trucks out all the time
<wjimenez5271> Good stuff
<wjimenez5271> I used to live in so-cal, Anaheim Hills to be exact
<iheartubuntu> u have safeway up there, ours is vons
<iheartubuntu> nice
<wjimenez5271> yep, I remember Vons
<iheartubuntu> i knew the vons owner growing up
<wjimenez5271> cool, he's pretty well off I would imagine
<iheartubuntu> nice man, big family. sold it all i guess to safeway
<iheartubuntu> id imagine so
<iheartubuntu> lots of famous people where im at
<pleia2> safeway bought a lot of chains (there is a safeway owned chain in pennsylvania too)
<iheartubuntu> i rmemeber seeing safeway in alexandria, VA too
<iheartubuntu> they wouldnt let me use my card :(
<iheartubuntu> "its not the same"
<pleia2> we actually have used our safeway cards at genardi's in pennsylvania
<pleia2> "I wonder if they will let us" "no way"
<pleia2> WAY!
<iheartubuntu> pleia2 do you have "Fresh & Easy" up there?
<pleia2> I don't think so
<iheartubuntu> http://www.freshandeasy.com/
<eps> Yes we do ... or will soon ... on Clement
<iheartubuntu> they built the largest central delivery facility in all of USA in riverside i think
<iheartubuntu> expansion too quickly was the downfall of homegrocer.com back during the dot com
<pleia2> ah, their site says they are building a couple in sf
<wjimenez5271> They are supposedly just about to built a Fresh and Easy in Sunnyvale
<iheartubuntu> its a british company
<wjimenez5271> yea, they are UK based
<iheartubuntu> i wish COOP from switzerland would come here
<iheartubuntu> nice store
<iheartubuntu> COOP is a co-op basically of all the farmers in switzerland
<iheartubuntu> http://www.coop.ch/
<iheartubuntu> really was some of the freshest food ive ever had (besides my own)
<iheartubuntu> nhaines might have heard of it
<iheartubuntu> and with CH so small, shipping from farm to store was what, within hours im sure
<iheartubuntu> im out yall! have a nice evening! nice to meet you wjimenez5271 hope to see you again
<iheartubuntu> (its really only 9pm!!!)
<pleia2> night, iheartubuntu :)
<iheartubuntu> nite!
<iheartubuntu> bows
<iheartubuntu> I found some interesting multiplayer games so far
<iheartubuntu> frozen bubble is multiplayer
<iheartubuntu> and there is a sherlock holmes style detective game called "London Law" in the software center
<iheartubuntu> sounds interesting
<iheartubuntu> one guy is the criminal, and everyone else in the game tries to find him using maps and clues
<iheartubuntu> i realize those are alt multiplayer games, but i'll still include them. not everyone has 3D graphics cards
<iheartubuntu> http://pessimization.com/software/londonlaw/
<iheartubuntu> if you cannot get a hold of potassium iodide, then you can get natural kelp iodide at places like whole foods
<iheartubuntu> i know i'll get some laughs when i buy some, but who cares :) i dont feel like glowing anytime soon
<akk> All the news reports are saying there's going to be no measurable radiation here.
<akk> (not saying it hurts to get some iodine, just that I'm not very worried about it)
<iheartubuntu> i know... but there i think all of those reactors are going to melt down
<iheartubuntu> and there is still going to be stuff in the atmosphere
<iheartubuntu> and cancer has increased dramatically since nuclear tests have begun
<iheartubuntu> obviously i have no scientific data.
 * iheartubuntu raises tinfoil hat up, and then onto head
<iheartubuntu> california dept of health does have radioactivity monitoring systems in place for air,  water and the food supply
<iheartubuntu> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2011/03/14/article-1365781-0B2B79A700000578-902_634x410_popup.jpg
<iheartubuntu> im just concerned because a meltdown produces 300-400x the radioactive fallout that a nuclear bomb does. a bomb goes off, it devastates and then thats it. a meltdown is much dirtier. with cores totally exploding, i dont sit easy. i doubt the government is going to warm people anyways. they are good at cover ups.
<iheartubuntu> Iodide at CVS... http://www.cvs.com/CVSApp/catalog/shop_product_detail.jsp?filterBy=&skuId=190658&productId=190658&navAction=jump&navCount=3
<iheartubuntu> yesterday it was in stock, today? OUT OF STOCK
<iheartubuntu> some useful links:
<iheartubuntu> http://www.bt.cdc.gov/radiation/ki.asp
<iheartubuntu> http://www.health.ny.gov/environmental/radiological/potassium_iodide/information_for_the_public.htm
<iheartubuntu> I agree with pleia2 - iodide is just a stop gap procedure. a thing to do that "might" help. it only protects your thyroid
<iheartubuntu> i guess the boy scout in me is to always be prepared. $10 is not bad just to be on the defensive, and if you can get it for free somehow, all the better (i just traded fixing my sisters wifi for a few tabs)
<pleia2> for a laugh, you could put them on guest bed pillows
<pleia2> (a friend of ours gave them to us as housewarming gifts)
<iheartubuntu> that brings "housewarming" to an all new level :)
<pleia2> "welcome to the neighborhood! did you notice that giant nuclear plant in your back yard?"
<iheartubuntu> one of my brothers was arrested many times for protesting nuke plants here in the states... im surprised he lives in japan now. isnt most of their power source from nuclear energy?
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if he plans to move back here now
<iheartubuntu> reports now that the japanese nuclear plant that is having probs is a plutonium plant, not uranium and plutonium plants can produce much worse radiation levels
<iheartubuntu> akk i did find an ubuntu app at getdeb that monitors satellites. i was going to post a link, but their website doesnt work very well for me
<akk> What's the app?
<iheartubuntu> getdeb used to have the DEB files on their website when they first started... then they came up with their app to install programs from their website which has never worked for me
<iheartubuntu> the getdeb site isnt working for me right now otherwise i would pull it up
<iheartubuntu> if it works for you try doing a search on ISS
<iheartubuntu> or maybe "satellite"
<akk> What I'd love is a cmdline app that keeps track of good satellites, runs from cron and emails me "There's a really good pass coming up tonight at $time".
<akk> (but I don't care enough to write it)
<iheartubuntu> i know nasa has a page you can have ISS and shuttle info emailed to you. you type in your coordinates and it will email you in advance
<akk> I should look for that.
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: I'll be answering that email over the next couple days
<iheartubuntu> great, thank you so much David
<DarkwingDuck> Anytime :)
<iheartubuntu> akk - getdeb is working . here is the link to that program http://www.getdeb.net/software/SaVi
<iheartubuntu> and the homepage http://www.geom.uiuc.edu/~worfolk/SaVi/
<akk> Cool, thanks
<akk> Looks useful!
<iheartubuntu> i have probs with getdeb all the time... ive had to install things by terminal. thankfully getdeb still links to projects homepages
<akk> I'd never heard of getdeb before you mentioned it in this context.
<iheartubuntu> actually their site is working fine for me here at work
<akk> I'll probably just get it from their homepage, probably try the source first even though they recommend against that.
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if its a 32 bit or 64 bit issue
<iheartubuntu> ok, opinion needed.
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> i want to express something in regards to "talking about ubuntu" or "chatting about ubuntu"
<iheartubuntu> would "hash ubuntu" be a nice attempt at that? hash symbolizing chatting with IRC.
<iheartubuntu> http://www.radiationnetwork.com/RadiationNetwork.htm
<iheartubuntu> radiation levels updated every 3 minutes
<nhaines> iheartubuntu: I don't think anyone will know what "hash ubuntu" means unless they're on IRC, where they might mistake it for the official channel, or if they're on Twitter or Identica, where they might mistake it as a tag.
<iheartubuntu> if you see it over 130 CPM i would be concerned. actually if those numbers start rising from 30 or so I would be concerned
<nhaines> Or if they're a Python programmer, and they might mistake it as a comment.  :)
<akk> I'm not clear on the context -- where would this #ubuntu be? Who would be hearing/seeing it?
<iheartubuntu> a lot of people hopefully
<iheartubuntu> (a name for a comic strip)
<iheartubuntu> markdude is MIA
<akk> I don't think random comic strip readers can be assumed to be familiar with IRC (unless it's a super geeky strip like xkcd, maybe)
<akk> I would think normals would see hash and think either "hash it out" or "make a hash of something".
<iheartubuntu> i could make ubuntu comic dispensaries then :)
<iheartubuntu> legal only in california
<akk> yeah, there's that hash too
<nhaines> akk: I love corned beef hash!
<iheartubuntu> so would you be against "hashubuntu"?
<iheartubuntu> or... ubuntu hash
<nhaines> -1 "hashubuntu" +1 corned beef hash
<iheartubuntu> :)
<akk> corned beef hash ++
<iheartubuntu> we all digest ubuntu one way or another
<akk> "hashbuntu" first says to me "we're going to argue about it (hash it out)"
 * nhaines needs to try an ubutini.
<akk> or else "ubuntu is a big mess and that's what we're talking about here"
<nhaines> I need to print out the recipe and go to a nice restaurant with a bar.  I'll bring the Tang.
<iheartubuntu> ubuntu soup
 * iheartubuntu has potassium iodide pill in hand and is sketching a "get out of dodge" scenario
<iheartubuntu> just in case
<pleia2> hmm, what happened to Eureka?
<iheartubuntu> ??
<pleia2> Flannel's bot that would tell us of wiki updates
<pleia2> anyway, added a berkeley jam to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/NattyGlobalJam
<iheartubuntu> ohhh whew
<iheartubuntu> i thought it was Eureka, CA
<DarkwingDuck> Good question
<jtatum> iheartubuntu: you seem a bit jumpy :)
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> my brother is in Japan
<iheartubuntu> no news is good news
<iheartubuntu> is there a way to recall eureka back online?
<nhaines> Necronomicon?
<iheartubuntu> :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-15
<DarkwingDuck> Well, this is for you guys up in the bay area. :P:P http://rakkav.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/insp_sanfrancisco_preview.jpg
<akk> heh
<jdeslip> nice
<iheartubuntu> is it 8:06pm PST?
<pleia2> PDT
<iheartubuntu> uggh
<jtatum> just say pacific :)
<iheartubuntu> this computer im using didnt update the time
 * pleia2 puts on ST4
<pleia2> thanks DarkwingDuck
<pleia2> I love how everyone busts on ST5 and I'm all "no way, in 4 they WENT BACK IN TIME TO GET WHALES"
<pleia2> it's so great
<iheartubuntu> i thought that was the best ST, with the whales
<pleia2> it makes me laugh so
<pleia2> this is the first time I've watched this since moving here, I'm all woo SF represent! ;)
<MarkDude> Google is hiring - Developer Relations jobs: http://sites.google.com/site/googdevreljobs/
<MarkDude> Some good opportunities
<seidos> my GPA isn't high enough to work at youtube, i suspect the same is true for google
<seidos> thanks for the heads up though, MarkDude
<MarkDude> seidos, me too
<seidos> MarkDude: do you have a wiki?  i didn't know you had a degree
<seidos> i want to see if there is an adult school in Downey that would be willing to set up space for hacking
 * MarkDude is able to check the *some colleg* box for work purposes
<seidos> this reminded me of you MarkDude:  Someone's sitting in the shade today because someone planted a tree a long time ago. ~ Warren Buffett
<MarkDude> ty seidos
 * MarkDude just planted a garden at a friends house
<pleia2> you don't actually need a degree to work at google if you're talented
<MarkDude> She asked me if I needed to remove the 4" holly tree that volunteered to grow awhile ago
<pleia2> (and I can't even check "some college")
<seidos> it isn't entirely accurate...unless one believes all trees are planted
<pleia2> I've never let it stop me from going after things, excuses--
<MarkDude> True pleia2
<seidos> if you are "talented" you probably know someone that works at google
<seidos> throwing your resume at them probably won't land you a gig
<MarkDude> I was referring to my lack of dev skills
<pleia2> I didn't know anyone at google when I first was contacted by a recruiter
<seidos> but yeah, i guess i'm not talented enough either :)
<pleia2> their recruiting staff pays attention to open source projects
<MarkDude> That is how Michael Van Riper got his job
<seidos> yeah, that really isn't true, i have talents
<MarkDude> Doing volunteer stuff- plenty of people get in that way its not always a handshake or GSoC
<seidos> i couldn't figure out how to market them though
<pleia2> my boyfriend is annoyed that I'm already in their recruitment database, if I did try to pursue an opportunity with them he can't get the referral bonus ;)
<pleia2> MarkDude: yeah
<seidos> i could use a twinkie
<MarkDude> seidos, so I told my friend that we might need to move the tree- but that was a *later* thing- we had some time before it was an issue
<iheartubuntu> i have zero degrees and i was making $10k/mo when i was 22
<iheartubuntu> its more about your determination than anything
<seidos> i had $ once, and i was still miserable
<MarkDude> and skills
 * iheartubuntu wishes he still made that
<seidos> i just wish i had my needs met.  i don't even have anything i want to buy.
<MarkDude> $ is not evil - it is how you can pursue it that can be
<seidos> depending on others...something lame about it
<seidos> $ is $
<seidos> priorities are all screwed up imho
<MarkDude> That is sort of the human condition seidos
<seidos> how many school teachers is one hedge fund manager worth :)
<MarkDude> we are inherently dependent on each other
<seidos> indeed
<seidos> some of us more than others
<MarkDude> True
 * MarkDude was reflecting on Partimus- and how they have 6 computer labs- set up in areas that need help the most
 * seidos was reflecting on self, and why
<MarkDude> Some of the folks just sort of gloss over how important that is
<seidos> i did consider the value of writing, and how it has expanded human memory
<seidos> i suppose computers have done this as well
<MarkDude> Helping kids have a better chance is sumthin' that really is a thing that can help you sleep at night
<seidos> i used to want to be a school teacher.  i help my girlfriend grade papers now
<seidos> they weren't hiring though so i stopped pursuing the credential
<MarkDude> You dont need to be the teacher dealing with the hectic stuff there to help
<seidos> i think i'd like to make cartoons now :)
<iheartubuntu> hold on seidos
<MarkDude> Well - helping folks smile is very important
 * MarkDude has helped build a playground too- that sort of thing is truly rewarding
<seidos> my brother used to design playgrounds
<seidos> i used to be the secretary at that company
<seidos> when i was 16
<MarkDude> Sounds interesting
<MarkDude> seidos, I think Buffet was correct if he said someone- as opposed to everyone
<seidos> what did he say?
<seidos> i don't believe in scroll back anymore
<MarkDude> I dont think he was referring to ALL trees
<seidos> or logs for that matter
<seidos> ah, well then it depends on where the dude is sitting
<seidos> i wonder if the bodhi tree that Shakyamuni sat under was planted ;)
<MarkDude> Log is NOT your co-pilot?
<MarkDude> Besides- Jimmy was most likely drink on margaritas
<MarkDude> drunk
<MarkDude> seidos, that is a thing that could be pondered for a lifetime
<seidos> i suck at finding twinkies
<seidos> i pondered it for ~2.1 seconds MarkDude
<seidos> Jimmy didn't follow the 5 precepts then :(
<MarkDude> No- he is pretty pickled
<seidos> get pickled without drinking
<seidos> and if you must drink something that tastes bad...pure grapefruit juice
<seidos> i wish i could act smashed more often
 * seidos swings from the chandelier
<MarkDude> Humor is a good intoxicant
<seidos> Tragedy is a bad intoxicant
<iheartubuntu> Its a total work in progress. still got a lot of tweaking to go... http://ubuntubytescomic.blogspot.com/
<jdeslip> What software you use to make the comic?
<nhaines> Inkscape might actually be helpful there.
<pleia2> +1
<nhaines> While I'm no artist and I don't really want to criticize it for looking too much like it was drawn with MS Paint...
<nhaines> I do have to say that the pacing is really off in that comic.
<kdub> who's doing comics?
<kdub> inkscape is a great tool, i have a half-baked inkscape-based comic sitting around somewhere in the archives
<iheartubuntu> U.S . Surgeon General recommends iodide pills for west coast residents
<iheartubuntu> Amazon.com is selling one pack for $500
<iheartubuntu> I just saw 40 bids for a $10 pack go for $400 on ebay right now
<iheartubuntu> stock up on miso soup and nori seaweed. a japanese study back in WWII in hospitals showed this works
<DarkwingDuck> Really?
<DarkwingDuck> You do realize the effects of iodide effect if you are NOT exposed to radiation?
<jledbetter> http://www.nbcbayarea.com/news/local/Surgeon-General-Buying-Iodine-Appropriate-118031559.html
<DarkwingDuck> Yes, to have them is not bad.
<DarkwingDuck> My warning is do NOT take them unless you are dosed with radiation
<jledbetter> Agree.
<DarkwingDuck> It's like taking a dose of anti-venom before you are bitten
<jledbetter> Heh. Yes.
<DarkwingDuck> It will do the same or more damage
<DarkwingDuck> Trust me.. We had it on hand when I was on an airfraft carrier
<akk> What sort of damage does it do?
<jledbetter> I love how they link to the most expensive tablets on ebay. Quite a few cheaper.
<DarkwingDuck> It rips apart the thyroid.
<DarkwingDuck> If you have a thyroid condotion it will kill you
<DarkwingDuck> *Condition
<akk> I wish some of these articles explained the details -- why are thyroids so sensitive to radiation, what is the iodide doing to counteract it, what are its other effects on the thyroid?
<akk> otherwise it's like "buy these voodoo pills that will magically protect you from evil nukes"
<jledbetter> And a link to $300 ones.
<DarkwingDuck> And, it's only for those that are exposed to a high dose of radiation
<jledbetter> Right.
<jledbetter> Not like we can take it up and build up resistance in our body for "just in case."
<pleia2> plus thyroid cancer is just one of the many ways that radiation can hurt you (true, a common and lousy way to go)
<DarkwingDuck> Potassium iodide cannot protect against any other causes of radiation poisoning, nor can it provide any degree of protection against dirty bombs that produce radionuclides other than isotopes of iodine.
<DarkwingDuck> The ONLY thing that it will protect from is thyroid cancer
<DarkwingDuck> To be honest... It's a waste of money
<DarkwingDuck> For us in the US
<pleia2> hey, I'm seriously considering making a quick buck on ebay by selling mine ;)
<DarkwingDuck> It would be cheaper to move inland
<iheartubuntu> u could!
<iheartubuntu> i see expiry 2007 for $200
<DarkwingDuck> Or, you can donate it to the red cross for use in Japan where it is needed
<pleia2> yeah it turns out mine have expired
<iheartubuntu> mine expired also
<iheartubuntu> i think i got them after 911
<iheartubuntu> ohh well. i dont mind miso soup
<iheartubuntu> and japanese beer when times get really bad
<DarkwingDuck> I swear... People on the west coast have seen wayyyyyy too many movies
<DarkwingDuck> 1st was freaking out about a tsunami slamming the US
<pleia2> yeah, mine came from the township when I moved into my killzone-of-nuke-plant house in 2003
<DarkwingDuck> Now, radiation from Japan?
<pleia2> next, godzilla!
<pleia2> I can't wait for godzilla
<DarkwingDuck> Three Mile Island was closer
<iheartubuntu> they had some japanese comedians on the news at lunch...
<DarkwingDuck> Here is hte MSDS for Potassiom Iodide (KI)  http://www.jtbaker.com/msds/englishhtml/p5906.htm
<iheartubuntu> one guy said he was half japanese. his dad was american and his mom was japanese...
<iheartubuntu> well, it was always a problem when his american dad tried to go fishing, because his mom would eat the bait!
<pleia2> ah racist jokes
<iheartubuntu> he was japanese
<jledbetter> facepalm
<iheartubuntu> they are doing a fundraiser tonite in LA
<pleia2> that doesn't actually make it ok :)
<iheartubuntu> it wasnt clear if it was at the laugh factory or on tv
 * pleia2 is about to take a hammer to init in debian
<iheartubuntu> im a pollack and have a polish calculator by my side. its a piece cardboard with 5 holes in it
<iheartubuntu> :D
<jledbetter> I don't get it but something tells me it's good I don't.
<iheartubuntu> the funny thing is it has been passed down from my great grandfather
<iheartubuntu> 5 fingers, 4 holes
<iheartubuntu> a polish calculator
 * akk grew up using reverse polish calculators, and still misses them sometimes
<akk> HP41C FTW
<pleia2> jledbetter: it's ok, I don't get it either
<jledbetter> pleia2, Thank you :)
 * akk doesn't get it either
<iheartubuntu> do they even make those antmore?
<iheartubuntu> whoops
<iheartubuntu> 5 fingers go into the 5 holes
<iheartubuntu> thus a polish calc
<iheartubuntu> (not 4)
<iheartubuntu> typo
<iheartubuntu> you gals would be tough in a comedy club. id better not switch professions :)
<pleia2> I think I'm just lacking cultural context (and google just shows me reverse polish notation)
<pleia2> it's ok though, I'm perfectly happy not getting it
 * pleia2 gets back to beating up init
<akk> me too ... I don't get it whether it's 4 fingers or 5, but I'm not sure I want to
 * akk likes init but is struggling with rsyslog
<pleia2> debian's dependency-based init stuff in squeeze has caused all kinds of havoc to our firewall script
<pleia2> partially because the former senior sysadmin partially prepped things for this change years ago, and syntax has changed, so I have to tease out what is happening, what is legacy, what I can remove and what I need to update
<pleia2> and make sure it all still works with lenny :)
<akk> squeeze is still using sysv init, isn't it? Not upstart or systemd?
<pleia2> still using sysv init, but they introduced dependency-based loading by default with insserv in squeeze
<pleia2> http://wiki.debian.org/LSBInitScripts/DependencyBasedBoot
<akk> ah, all I know about insserv is "it's the thing that had broken dependencies forever on ubuntu that caused chkconfig not to work"
<pleia2> yeah, I think since upstart handles dependencies insserv isn't required (so unsurprising to me that it would be broken)
<pleia2> anyway, the documentation for this change is poor, and when coupled with my half-migrated-in-a-strange-state debian package it's been an interesting day
<akk> If anybody ever comes out with a boot-time system that actually has documentation, I bet the world will switch to it whether it's better or not.
<pleia2> indeed :)
<akk> I'm leaning toward systemd just for that reason -- it doesn't have real documentation but there's a great article about how it works.
<akk> Much better than anything I've seen for upstart.
<pleia2> I'm just going to write a bash script that does: service start foo & service start bar & ... ;)
<pleia2> (ok, that is kinda sysvinit)
<akk> yep
<akk> but readable!
<pleia2> yes!
<pleia2> I was happy to satisfy dependencies by changing the symlink number
 * pleia2 also tells the kids to get off her lawn
<akk> :)
 * akk finishes all 822 lines lines of rsyslog.conf(5) and establishes that no, it doesn't explain what's actually in the file
<DarkwingDuck> Okay,
<DarkwingDuck> I've done a bit of research to help some people.
<iheartubuntu> whats that
<pleia2> please let this be about sysvinit and not KI pills
<pleia2> ;)
<DarkwingDuck> Chernobyl had none of the containment precautions that Japan power plants do
<pleia2> drat!
<DarkwingDuck> The fallout radiation from Chernobyl reached 1200 miles
<jtatum> sadhorns pleia2
<iheartubuntu> haha
<DarkwingDuck> So. Japan fallout will not be as bad as Chernobyl
<jtatum> DarkwingDuck: what kind of containment does the spent fuel have?
<DarkwingDuck> jtatum: When the power plants in Japan meltdown they will fall into a chasm that is lined with lead
<jtatum> DarkwingDuck: that's the reactor
<DarkwingDuck> More or less in collapses and burys itself
<DarkwingDuck> Yes.
<jtatum> the spent fuel is in a pool near the reactor, but outside the reactor containment structure
<DarkwingDuck> No
<DarkwingDuck> Those are also protected.
<DarkwingDuck> However, spent fuel is not the worry
<jtatum> sure it is
<jtatum> spent fuel fire = bad news
<DarkwingDuck> Howso?
 * DarkwingDuck sighs
<jtatum> even if it doesn't melt into the earth or whatever
<DarkwingDuck> Okay, lets assume that it does go up like Chernobyl does
<jtatum> nobody said like chernobyl
<jtatum> it doesn't have to "go up" for it to burn
<jtatum> and create a cloud of radioactive smoke
<DarkwingDuck> Chernobyl is a good point of reference because it wont be as bad as Chernobyl
<jtatum> eh. the pundits on both sides of this are talking out their behinds at this point. three days ago it was like "hey, there's no worries, the reactors will be fine".
<DarkwingDuck> The fallout from Chernobyl reached 1200 miles. And even then there wasn't much danger to Moskow. We are 5000 miles away. Over twice the distance
<DarkwingDuck> I'm just giving my knowhow from the nuculear school I went to and past accedents
<jtatum> well, we agree there. i don't think california is going to get any effects even in a worst case.
<DarkwingDuck> Will it suck for Japan? Oh yes
<DarkwingDuck> Will it reach the US in danger levels? Nope
<jtatum> but three days ago, nobody on the pro-nuke side was listing any of the stuff going down at daiichi as even on the table. we seem to be off the script at this point.
<DarkwingDuck> We are
<DarkwingDuck> But,
<DarkwingDuck> There is still science for a worse case
<DarkwingDuck> and even with that... It wont reach Hawaii let alone the West coast in Danger Levels
<jtatum> yes, when they write the history books science is going to explain exactly what happened probably :)
<DarkwingDuck> I know what happened. :) The process they use to cool failed
<DarkwingDuck> It's the reason we stopped using that cooling system on our ships
<jtatum> uh.. that's every accident
<iheartubuntu> strange that the us naval ships decided to high tail it out of the region
<DarkwingDuck> Why is that?
<iheartubuntu> they wouldnt move if there wasnt some concern, no?
<jtatum> this scale here is crazy. i imagine there are going to be thousands or tens of thousands cf contributing factors across all the plants
<DarkwingDuck> There is concern at 60 - 200 miles downwind yes
<DarkwingDuck> Or, directly out to sea.
<DarkwingDuck> So, they moved south and are still there.
<DarkwingDuck> My old ship, USS Ronald Reagan is out there... I'm getting daily updates :D
<iheartubuntu> you dont think upper wind patterns can take that stuff all around the globe?
<DarkwingDuck> It will decay as it spreads out
<jtatum> ?
<jtatum> "Update: Utility says new fire at Japan nuclear reactor erupted because first one was not extinguished"
<DarkwingDuck> That's how it works. The further from source it is it goes away
<DarkwingDuck> It reaching 5000 miles at a danger level is science fiction
<iheartubuntu> we are talking about fallout correct?
<iheartubuntu> my wife seems concerned. she said in ukraine people didnt drink milk, people took the pills, etc
<iheartubuntu> she was a lot closer though
<DarkwingDuck> Yes
<DarkwingDuck> She was within 1200 miles
<DarkwingDuck> Just remember this... Radiation levels goes down exponetially the further you get from the source
<DarkwingDuck> So, knowing this... at 1200 miles the radiation from Chernobyl were back into acceptable levels
<iheartubuntu> she was approx 550 miles away
<DarkwingDuck> We are 5000 miles away from Japan
<DarkwingDuck> 4.16x further then safe levels from chernobyl
<iheartubuntu> she also wasnt in any wind pattern of chernobyl either
<DarkwingDuck> That 1200 miles was teh downwind furthest point
<iheartubuntu> id be most concerned about any reactors here in the US like SD
<iheartubuntu> so having a backup of iodide (new fave word?) would still not be a bad idea
<iheartubuntu> and since we are still sort of expecting the big one here in cali
<akk> Stocking up on water is probably more important, for that.
<iheartubuntu> http://www.radiationnetwork.com/
<iheartubuntu> i didnt realize there was a reactor east of SF
<iheartubuntu> i notice most of those numbers on the map were in the teens a few days ago
<iheartubuntu> my geiger counter down in my bunker isnt picking up anything (yet). i'll have to tunnel over to the neighbor to see what his readings are
<iheartubuntu> (can i get anyone to laugh today please) :)
<akk> What does "nuclear site" mean on that map? Looks like it might correlate to military bases.
<akk> national labs, etc. (is the one near SF perhaps Lawrence Livermore?)
<iheartubuntu> could be
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> Overall... think of it this way...
<DarkwingDuck> When three mile island melted down you know how many people died?
<jtatum> tmi didn't melt down
<DarkwingDuck> True
<DarkwingDuck> But, it did release high doses of radiation
<DarkwingDuck> It was a partial meltdown
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway.. No one died from it.
<DarkwingDuck> Is being prepared for something in the US a good idea if you are close to one? Yes
<jtatum> tmi was one reactor with two separate radioactive materials release events. anyone keeping score with how many steam vents have been done across japan?
<pleia2> there was no conclusive proof that there were high levels of radiation released at TMI (official reports still maintain there was very little)
<pleia2> it's still a mess though, they sealed it up and buried it, there is no clean up from something like that
<DarkwingDuck> I'm not worried. Even at Chernobyl levels we wont see anything major in the US from Japan
<jtatum> no debate there from me, DarkwingDuck
<pleia2> (fwiw I'm not worried either and happily lived in the shadow of a plant for years)
<DarkwingDuck> I served on a ship with a couple of cores for years.
<DarkwingDuck> FWIW that is where I did some schooling on nuclear stuff
<jtatum> did you go to orlando, DarkwingDuck?
<DarkwingDuck> No
<pleia2> you can't ride ships to orlando, silly jtatum!
<pleia2> ;)
<jtatum> lol
<DarkwingDuck> I was stationed in mainland Navy base in Mississippi
<DarkwingDuck> Just outside of Jackson
<pleia2> my aunt was at a navy base near clearwater for a couple years
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<DarkwingDuck> I almost got stationed in Lemmore
<jtatum> nuke school was in orlando
<DarkwingDuck> It's one of many
<DarkwingDuck> Mostly it's done in VA these days
<seidos> i want to be a man the stares at goats, but i'm too old :(
<jtatum> hm, that contradicts the wiki...
<DarkwingDuck> But, I was an aircraft guy and a firefighter so we did our training in California and Virgina
 * DarkwingDuck raises his eyebrow
 * erichammond had his radiation detector/alarm stolen last night.
<iheartubuntu> DarkwingDuck #winning
<iheartubuntu> by who erichammond ?
<DarkwingDuck> NTC Orlando was closed a few years ago
<erichammond> car burglary.  They grabbed whatever they could reach.
<kdub> how much is a radiation alarm worth?
<iheartubuntu> thats horrible
<DarkwingDuck> The main Nuke school command is based out of South Carolina. There are schools in other places these days
<seidos> i am guessing nobody saw the movie "the men who stare at goats" :|
<iheartubuntu> no. what was it about
<kdub> seidos: i dont think so :P
<jtatum> DarkwingDuck: was just trying to put you in the right spot for the time when i assumed you were enlisted :)
<seidos> my car has absolutely nothing in it
<erichammond> kdub: I paid $100, but they seem to have raised the price: http://www.nukalert.com/
<akk> seidos: I saw it -- good movie.
<seidos> it's about this secret project in the army called "operation jedi" or something
<iheartubuntu> what was the op?
<akk> Very strange movie, but funny.
<seidos> where they tried to train soldiers to be...well...jedi i guess
<akk> George Clooney and some other good people.
<seidos> it probably makes perfect sense if you are on LSD while you're watching it
<kdub> erichammond: even without the japan hype, it would be a good thing to have in general
<seidos> funny!
<iheartubuntu> thanks for the tip
<akk> If you see it, be sure to watch the extras -- all the stuff you thought was over-the-top turns out to be ... true! (they interview some of the people involved)
<seidos> yeah, obiwan guy.  where does he go in my mental file?  oh right, McGregor...somewhere in the middle
<seidos> i already believed it to be true
<seidos> i tried walking through a wall the other day
<erichammond> kdub: I thought about taking it on a plane to see if the extra radiation triggered it, but then decided it might be hard to explain to the security folks what I was doing with a little ticking device with a nuclear radiation symbol on it.
<iheartubuntu> i actually have a geiger counter at work
<akk> I don't know why anyone watches movies in theatres, where they don't get the extras. :)
<seidos> my girlfriend drags me to the movies
<iheartubuntu> thats a bad thing?
<seidos> we need a media center here
<seidos> bad as opposed to good?
<iheartubuntu> drags
<seidos> i think movie theaters are a rip off
<iheartubuntu> i only go on sale tix
<seidos> well, yeah, drags, because i'd rather watch movies at her place :)
<iheartubuntu> ahh
<seidos> i am exagerrating
<seidos> more like prods
<seidos> moo
<iheartubuntu> erichammond are u going to replace it
<seidos> couldn't you use a cattle prod in fallout?
<kdub> not fallout 3
<erichammond> iheartubuntu: Perhaps eventually.  See if it drops down in price over the next year.
<seidos> never played part 3
<seidos> i miss this game "jagged alliance 2"
<seidos> that was a fun game.
<seidos> old scool
<erichammond> iheartubuntu: It was mostly a curiosity purchase, not a "world is ending" survivalist thing.
<seidos> i wonder how they work
<seidos> they must be pretty hard to build
<seidos> is there some substance that emits an electrical charge when it is bombarded by radiation?
<seidos> "nuclear radiation" is basically neutrons, right?
<seidos> maybe semiconductors, like through the photoelectric effect...only...different
 * seidos takes his head out of the clouds
<akk> It would be cool to have a geiger counter. A guy in the SJAA brought a cloud chamber and geiger counter to a meeting a few months ago.
<kdub> nuclear radiation is  EM radiation, alpha particles(helium nuclei), and electrons
<akk> Homemade cloud chamber, but the counter he found on ebay.
<kdub> if i remember right
<kdub> alpha, beta, gamma
<akk> Good page I just saw on the types of radiation: http://blog.newenergytimes.com/2011/03/15/demystifying-nuclear-radiation/
<iheartubuntu> as i understand it the iodide pills wont help against all forms of radiation
<iheartubuntu> anyways
<kdub> i was right!
<kdub> iodine pills will make your thyroid absorb loads of non-radioactive iodine
<kdub> so it doesnt absorb any radioactive iodine in the environment
<iheartubuntu> surgeon general is now saying its a worthy precaution to have some pills
<akk> That's what I was guessing, kdub, though nobody seems to be saying that.
<iheartubuntu> kdub that is what ive read too
<akk> In which case it would only help if there were radioactive iodine particles about.
<iheartubuntu> so if the radiation is coming from a different type of reactor, or using different fuel the pills are worthless
<kdub> i think iodine is a fission by-product
<kdub> for u235
<akk> ah, so there's probably lots of it
<iheartubuntu> i think pleia2 sorta summed it up a few days back... its a stop gap measure.. something to take while you are making other plans
<jtatum> lead underpants
 * iheartubuntu has lead panels at work
<seidos> i love these rsa animates:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uk8x3V-sUgU&feature=feedbul
<seidos> i need to do exercise or i'll fall asleep
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-16
<akk> I'd love to see how those are created. I like 'em a lot too.
<seidos> leonard nimoy does a voice on "transformers the movie" from 1986?
<seidos> this might actually be cooler than i thought
<m4gnus> Wait until you find out they cuss in the movie
<seidos> :o
<erichammond> I forgot to mention that when they broke into my car, they stole an Ubuntu 10.10 CD.  I made sure to include it in the police report.
<erichammond> though the officer kept asking its real value when I said "free".
<seidos> well, i guess that's the brightside
<iheartubuntu> go la galaxy
<iheartubuntu> are there any apps out there for handling business cards?
<pleia2> aha, my problem wasn't init, it was the stop script for the firewall leaving it in a funky state after reboot
 * pleia2 shakefist
<pleia2> (no, I haven't been working on it all this time, I took a long break to clear my head :) )
<akk> Whew, I'm glad for that.
<pleia2> guess this explains why we never had a stop portion of that
 * akk got syslogd working and is now writing a tutorial on it for her blog
<pleia2> I thought I was fixing something by adding one :) oops
<pleia2> oh great!
<seidos> i saw that movie "zombieland"
<seidos> twinkies and bill murray.  hilarious.
<seidos> they even showed the scene from ghostbusters re: the 600 lb twinkie
<seidos> i was pleasantly surprised
<akk> Yikes, my little tutorial came out 160 lines, that's a bit more than I intended.
<akk> (though compared to the 822 lines in the man page, maybe that's not so bad since a lot of it is examples)
<seidos> hmmmm
<seidos> hey iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> whats up!
<seidos> i was just going to tell folks on this thread about the ubuntu hour in pasadena
<iheartubuntu> the next one is in april
<seidos> but there was nothing @ this link:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours
<seidos> what's the info, and i'll add it
<iheartubuntu> everything is here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/778/detail/
<iheartubuntu> a whopping one person attending so far (me)
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> although you dont have to register on the site to go!
<iheartubuntu> i need to shoot this over to the SGVLUG mailing list as well. Are you on their list?
<seidos> all right, cool
<seidos> iheartubuntu: https://launchpad.net/~mrandrzejak is a dead link.  do i have it right?
<iheartubuntu> its dead. my link is https://launchpad.net/~iheartubuntu
<seidos> got it
<iheartubuntu> for some reason my openid is logging in as my old nick
<iheartubuntu> have no clue or time on how to fix it
<seidos> i'm thinking i should do an Ubuntu hour in downey now
<seidos> i dunno, maybe it's an issue with launchpad
<iheartubuntu> I just got word from my brother finally.
<seidos> the one in japan?
<iheartubuntu> He said the US embassy in Tokyo is sending out continual notices that Japan has everything under control and theres no need to worry.
<iheartubuntu> He said he doesnt believe it and it all feels like a bad nightmare
<seidos> i heard 10 thousand people are reported dead
<iheartubuntu> his 102 yr old mother in law broke her hip in the earthquake
<seidos> sounds hellish to me
<iheartubuntu> thats what ive heard too
<seidos> drowning sucks
<seidos> dying sucks
<iheartubuntu> he said one of the biggest concerns people have now is the volcanos going off
<seidos> hmmm, there was volcanic activity in hawaii
<seidos> i'm not sure about the geological science in japan
<seidos> probably doesn't make sense to worry, just prepare for the shit
<seidos> i'm sure more disasters are to come
<seidos> not sure how california would handle an 9.0
<seidos> probably not all that well
<iheartubuntu> he said one problem he notices is that people are not watching the news because its truly devastating and pertinent info and updates are not getting out timely enough
<seidos> the news is a waste of time
<seidos> it is too sensationalistic
<seidos> i hate to say it, but people probably could get more timely updates on twitter
<seidos> assuming they find someone good to follow
<seidos> perhaps there is a government agency on there one could follow
<seidos> if not...well, i guess subscribe to the local paper's rss feeds
<seidos> hmmm, i should do that, actually
<seidos> well, google news has local news all the way at the bottom
<seidos> i dunno
<seidos> food, water, shelter
<seidos> not sure if news addresses that
<Eureka> wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UbuntuHours edited
<iheartubuntu> thanks seidos
<iheartubuntu> i had edited another wiki with the info, but did not know this one existed
<seidos> uh oh
<seidos> there's more than one?
<iheartubuntu> the main one
<iheartubuntu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hour
<seidos> hmmm, interesting
<seidos> hey...sao paulo, i wonder if my friend in brazil could go to that one
<iheartubuntu> i have several people tell me they went to drug stores around los angeles and were told they needed prescriptions for iodide. this is BS by the way. its over the counter.
<seidos> iodide?  is that the same as iodine?
<seidos> perhaps they are rationing it now
<seidos> for disinfection, alcohol should work fine
<iheartubuntu> i dont know the specifics, i think iodide is a safer form of iodine?
<akk> iodide is an ion of iodine
<akk> like chloride in sodium chloride (the element is chlorine)
<seidos> what's the solution for disinfecting wounds called, iodine, right?
<akk> They used to sell iodine (I don't know if it was pure) for painting on wounds, but I wouldn't assume it was safe to ingest something like that.
<iheartubuntu> you can get iodine naturally in foods, you dont need to drop $500 for a couple of pills on ebay
<seidos> i'm not familiar with iodine the element, really
<seidos> salt is typically iodinized
 * iheartubuntu dad used to draw bunny rabbit faces on my skinned knees :)
<akk> You can also get little bottles of some iodine compound in camping stores, for disinfecting water.
<seidos> i have a "darth maul" bandaid on my knee right now
 * akk still doesn't think it's worth worrying about, hasn't gone to the local camp store
<seidos> huh, iodine for disinfecting water, that's interesting
<seidos> i've heard of chlorine tablets, but never iodine
<seidos> maybe people are getting iodine to try and treat a thyroid problem
<akk> I don't think I've seen chlorine sold for camping purposes, just iodine.
<seidos> hmmm, maybe they don't sell it
<akk> Tastes nasty but apparently it kills Giardia.
<seidos> or maybe what i read was a misnomer
<seidos> when you're thirsty enough, doesn't matter what it tastes like
<iheartubuntu> the CPM in San Fran is now at "30", yesterday it was in the 20s, and before that the teens. there is also a report that radiation has now reached Alaska but has not reached dangerous levels http://bit.ly/hdsm0X
<seidos> not familiar with acronym "CPM"
<seidos> greatest advice ever in a novel may be in Hitch Hiker's Guide to the Galaxy:  "don't panic"
<akk> I remember CPM -- it was the hot OS before MS-DOS.
<seidos> though, i suspect a lot of people don't take it literally :|
<iheartubuntu> Chrome officially gets a new logo... http://bit.ly/hUWFjn
<seidos> never used CPM, i've heard elders refer to it though
<seidos> looks the same to me
<seidos> firefox works fine for me.  i'll switch to chrome when ubuntu officially does
<akk> I tried CP/M-86 briefly (on a PC compatible). The machine also had a Z-80 and was supposed to run real CP/M but they never released the specs for how to do that.
<seidos> i was wasting too much time on the web anyway
<akk> It was pretty similar to DOS, really.
<seidos> hehe, that's funny
<seidos> DOS
<seidos> d-aw-s
<seidos> not d-oh-s
<seidos> i prefer d-oh-s
<seidos> like the number 2 in spanish
<seidos> chromium's logo is a bit different.  the logo still looks like a creepy HAL allusion to me
<seidos> i know this sounds silly, but all this natural disaster stuff reminds me of "zombieland"
<seidos> Eisenberg's character had these rules for surviving the zombie apocalypse
<seidos> it seems like they were practical, whether there's a zombie apocalypse or not
<seidos> like, keep your cardio up, don't be a hero, and wear your seatbelt :)
<iheartubuntu> From RussiaToday: Damaged reactors at Fukushima out of control, catastrophic events may occur in hours - EU Energy Commissioner
<seidos> :|
<seidos> hmmm, mierda
<seidos> i better look up the word hell in spanish
<iheartubuntu> so I heard Fukushima had been storing 600,000 spent rods (40 yrs worth) and that was part of the explosions. that cant be good.
<seidos> oh right, infierno
<seidos> but, that presupposes there isn't a cold hell :|
<seidos> my nuclear chemistry isn't good enough to understand why storing spent rods causes explosions
<seidos> i guess the rods need to be cooled?
<iheartubuntu> i believe so
<iheartubuntu> otherwise they would catch on fire or something
<seidos> i wonder when these reactors were built
<iheartubuntu> i would think 10+ years ago?
<seidos> makes me wonder what plants should be demo'ed now to build better ones
<seidos> my guess is the 70s
<seidos> pretty sure people aren't building nuclear anymore
<seidos> i can't say i blame them, now that i think of it, it must be much more complex to operate
<iheartubuntu> chinas new 5 year plan was to build 10 new nuclear plants. i wonder if they will change their 5 year plan now?
<seidos> icy hell?  inhielo maybe
<seidos> i don't know.  they are pretty arrogant.
<seidos> they might go through with it just to try and prove they are better than the Japanese
<seidos> of course, nuclear physicists probably aren't the ones making those decisions i would think
<seidos> they aren't the ones making the decisions here, so they probably aren't the ones making the decisions in Japan, or China
<seidos> i can't query in empathy :|
<seidos> oh wait, yeah i can
<seidos> it's just 3 steps instead of one
<seidos> more people are downloading i386 ubuntu than 64bit from me
<seidos> gotta' use the latest and greatest stuff, that's how tech works :|
<nhaines> I have a bottle of iodine tabs for camping.
<nhaines> It has a complementary bottle of tabs that make the water not taste like iodine.  :
<nhaines> :)
<seidos> :)
<akk> I've used those -- it does help, water still doesn't taste good but it's a little better than the pure iodine taste.
<seidos> what tastes worse, hard alcohol or water purified with iodine?
 * nhaines enjoys hard alcohol.
<nhaines> akk: it is better.  And a lot quicker than boiling it.
<seidos> one can enjoy something despite it tasting like poison
<nhaines> The sweetener of the future.  Tastes like sugar because it's made from sugar.  Alcohol or Splenda?  You decide!
<seidos> never tried sugar alochol, which alcohol is this?
<seidos> alcohol is serious business
<seidos> cha ching
<akk> rum is made from sugar, isn't it?
<seidos> you must have a little captain in ya
<iheartubuntu> akk yes
<seidos> bacardi 151 does not taste sweet
<seidos> it still tastes like poison to me
<iheartubuntu> i saw a PBS special about alcohol making. it covered rum and tequila i think
<seidos> oh right, it is fermented (read, rotten) sugar
<akk> Dark rum tastes a bit sweet.
<seidos> malibu rum is not hard alcohol
<seidos> not that i'm advocating the consumption of hard alcohol
 * akk doesn't like the taste of alcohol, though
<iheartubuntu> i think even george washington made rum
<seidos> me neither, that didn't stop me from drinking it when i was dumberer
<seidos> poor george
<seidos> he's dead
<iheartubuntu> ??
<seidos> :'(
<iheartubuntu> seidos is on a "dead" vibe right now
 * seidos poors some rum on the curb for General Washington
<akk> yeah, seidos, I drank plenty of it too in my time.
 * iheartubuntu drinks some for george washington :)
<seidos> oh great, i didn't even know there was a "dead vibe"
<iheartubuntu> its a new pontiac vehicle
<seidos> i am not proud of it akk
<iheartubuntu> i wouldnt want one though
<seidos> it's the discontinued model
<iheartubuntu> hahaa
<iheartubuntu> im guessing it only came in black
<seidos> with black or red leather interior
<seidos> "en vino veritas" has not been verified via a double blind placebo controlled study :'(
<iheartubuntu> my wife was watching a video of some russians in tokyo disneyland who were videotaping when the quake hit. the ground was separating and moving 6+ inches back and forth... everyone thought it was "part of the show" they were watching. only when the light posts started falling on people did they realize what was going on.
<pleia2> jdeslip: great slides from the talk last night :) (peanut gallery: android dev talk, http://dl.dropbox.com/u/172219/JDeslippe-BALUG.pdf)
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: Just sent an email about an opensource thingie up there
<DarkwingDuck> NASA is hosting
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: yeah, invite only, and we don't have invites
<pleia2> there is remote participation though
<DarkwingDuck> Remote participation is free
<DarkwingDuck> Anyway. I spammed a few emails address' with the info
<pleia2> I wish we could actually attend in person
<pleia2> alas
<iheartubuntu> interesting thanks pleia2 and jdeslip
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, but, I will be there in remote
<pleia2> plus I suppose my boss wants me to work during the day
<akk> I'd love to see a summary of that NASA thing afterward.
<akk> What their policies will be.
<iheartubuntu> im surprised i dont here more open source info come out of JPL
<DarkwingDuck> I do know that they have good open source stuff
<DarkwingDuck> I also know that they use open stack for data
<pleia2> yeah, they use a lot of open source
<pleia2> have been using redhat-y things for ages
<akk> Someone told me a long time ago that software produced for gov't agencies like NASA had to be public domain, but that's clearly not true (and also ignores issues like classified info)
<akk> and I've been really curious what the real rules are on open code and open data.
<pleia2> akk: oh! you are my hero today for http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/networkSchemes.html#hotpluggable
<DarkwingDuck> There is a difference between open source software and classified information
<akk> Some projects choose to make their data open (very few open their source code) but a lot of people don't share either one.
<pleia2> allow-hotplug truly is mysterious
<akk> pleia2: It is! I've actually wondered whether it was still relevant. Is it?
<pleia2> it is, and debian defaults to it rather than auto in most configuratios now :(
<DarkwingDuck> open information and FOSS is a large gap
<pleia2> and using allow-hotplug on servers is not awesome, I had a race condition in networking because udev hadn't got it's head together fast enough for allow-hotplug before other things related to networking loaded
<DarkwingDuck> Then again... we know all about open information and open source diffrences
<DarkwingDuck> at least in here...
<akk> pleia2: Wow, interesting, I didn't know it made that much difference in the boot sequence.
<akk> I've never been clear what program is interpreting those lines and what they do with them.
<pleia2> akk: I think usually it doesn't, but on VMs they boot so fast that you can have a case where udev hasn't finished starting before other things come up
<pleia2> I am only having this race condition with VMs
<akk> I need to update that network schemes page with the real WPA lines and my new beefed-up python scripts.
<DarkwingDuck> Is twitter down for anyone else?
<akk> working here (the web UI)
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: it's been flakey for me all morning
<pleia2> keep getting "Something is technically wrong."
<akk> twitter being flaky is just normal
<pleia2> clients seem to be working fine though
<DarkwingDuck> This is flakier then normal
<iheartubuntu> gwibber works
<iheartubuntu> NASA (25 seconds ago)
<DarkwingDuck> I sent from my phone.
<iheartubuntu> hi guest
<jtatum> hi iheartubuntu
<iheartubuntu> hi jtatum
<Guest28722> i told the sales lady at bestbuy about SCaLE
<Guest28722> arg
<iheartubuntu> what did she say?
<seidos> she tried to say that knott's berry farm is better
<seidos> i mean, not specifically
<seidos> i tried to sell SCaLE's laser tag
<seidos> and she said Knott's has laser tag
<seidos> then i said i have a pass to disneyland
<seidos> but i only go when my gf goes
<seidos> and then she said she hasn't gone in awhile
<seidos> then i said SCaLE is better
<iheartubuntu> so you won basically
<seidos> only if she goes >_<
<akk> Scale isn't that great for linux first-timers, though.
<iheartubuntu> what would you recommend akk
<iheartubuntu> im interested in other linux events in california
<nhaines> How about making appropriate recommendations?
<iheartubuntu> ive got my first taste and want more. i am effectively drunk now on ubuntu ;)
<iheartubuntu> (and linux in general)
<akk> iheartubuntu: In SoCal I don't know what groups would be good for a beginner -- some LUGs are but many aren't.
<jtatum> don't burn out! :)
<akk> Some place that has interactive installfest-type sessions to help someone get started.
<iheartubuntu> a jam?
<nhaines> That's not a jam.
<akk> Ubuntu Global Jams seem very focused on specific things, like writing docs or making deb packages. Are there other types of jams?
<iheartubuntu> nhaines did something last year at his nearby university... i wanted to attend but did not make it.
<iheartubuntu> it was a fest of some sort if i recall
<iheartubuntu> (not oktoberfest)
<seidos> was it at Chapman?
<seidos> i might have been there
<iheartubuntu> i think so
<pleia2> at the berkeley one I'm bringing daily build xubuntu isos so people can do livecd testing (not exactly a fun activity for non-geeks, but the instructions for testing are simple and anyone can do it)
<iheartubuntu> he may have done more than one
<pleia2> berkeley one == berkeley jam
<akk> A party/picnic, like Picnix or geeknics, would be fun for first timers, or an installfest if it's run well.
<pleia2> yeah
<akk> (I was disappointed with the couple of SVLUG installfests I went to)
<akk> LiveCD testing could be fun for anyone, if you let them just play rather than following a specific testing script.
<akk> "Here, see if you can follow the UI, find games, see if stuff generally works"
<pleia2> good point, I'll be sure to encourage people to play beyond the script
<nhaines> akk:  what could have been better at those installfests?
<pleia2> I think our installfest last spring at noisebridge went pretty well, except for the scheduling snafu (same day as the Carnaval in the Mission, apparently the biggest festival of the year, oops)
<pleia2> I mean, it can be difficult to avoid festivals in the spring in san francisco, but that mistake was pretty egregious
<iheartubuntu> when is the generally accepted time to post Ubuntu Hour info the mailing list? one week or two weeks in advance?
<iheartubuntu> or a month and then again a week before?
<pleia2> the SF ones are monthly and I tend to post about a week before
<iheartubuntu> ok
<pleia2> so I don't have a monthly reminder, everyone knows it's monthly, I just remind them a week before :)
<iheartubuntu> same for the forum UH page too i would assume
<pleia2> you can update the UH page whenever you want
<pleia2> I usually update the forums at the same time as I make the announcement
<pleia2> on the mailing list
<iheartubuntu> sounds good ty
<pleia2> maybe I'll add these guidelines to our Hour page :)
<pleia2> they will help me remember too
<iheartubuntu> im thinking there might be many on the mailing list who arent active in IRC or forums so for a first time event, a month notice and then again a week before might be helpful.
<pleia2> nothing wrong with that
<iheartubuntu> im trying to sign up to the local LUG mailing list as well and post there
<pleia2> fwiw I asked permission of the local lugs before posting
<pleia2> I've never had a problem personally, but I know some locos have gotten off on a bad foot with local lugs for posting about their events on lug lists for whatever reason
<nhaines> I posted and then talked to the OCLUG president later about being conscious of spamming.  He said that was silly and anything to promote Linux was great.
<nhaines> But I felt better having talked to him about it.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-17
<iheartubuntu> ok thanks
<pleia2> nhaines: yeah, that's mostly been my experience too :) I even had one lug *ask me* to post announcements to their list too
<nhaines> pleia2: well, I do have a good relationship with OCLUG anyway, so I'm sure that helps.  :)
<pleia2> yeah, I was at a meeting for that lug when they asked me so the relationship was there
<pleia2> and I ran the philly lug so I always gave myself permission to post :D
<pleia2> I do sometimes argue with myself over debian vs ubuntu though
<akk> nhaines: sorry, didn't see your q earlier. The svlug installfests I went to were a bunch of guys who knew each other sitting at tables talking to each other
<akk> nhaines: so it was kinda hard to break in if you were new and shy.
<nhaines> akk: awww.  Yeah, that's something to try and avoid.
<akk> If I were organizing one, I'd have some kind of indicator (t-shirt, armband, sign or whatever) people could wear to indicate "I'm a helper, ask me your questions!"
<seidos> that reminds me, i lost my ubuntu pin :(
<seidos> i still have my SCaLE pin
<seidos> i should check the ubuntu store for a replacement
<seidos> armbands would be cool
<akk> and maybe a little more organization so there's some clue that "at this table, we're helping this newbie get ubuntu installed, but over at this table we're brainstorming about this weird X or programming problem, and at this table we're trying to figure out why sound doesn't work on this laptop"
<akk> not quite sure how you indicate that, but it's tough for someone walking in to know where they can go to ask questions (maybe a "start here" person?)
<seidos> would there be a fun table?
<seidos> party hats and juggling
<akk> I was showing up as "I can help anyone who needs help, or if not, I have this sound problem and would love people to brainstorm with me about it"
<akk> but I ended up just sitting by myself hacking on something because I couldn't figure out who was already busy vs. who might be interested in helping
<seidos> i was being serious, the IBM guys at SCaLE told me to juggle after i called him Batman...he actually looked like Bruce Wayne
<akk> sure, random fun stuff is always ... fun :)
<seidos> ohhhhh
<seidos> "interested" is the key word there
<akk> though I'm not sure nonstop juggling makes for an ideal installfest either
<seidos> i'm also interested, just not very useful in able to help
<seidos> unless you need someone to talk the problem about with
<seidos> because you are tired of talking to yourself
<akk> Sometimes that helps a lot, just having a sympathetic ear to listen and help brainstorm.
<seidos> which i can relate to, since talking to yourself is often frowned upon
<seidos> yeah, a person to bounce ideas off
<akk> I've solved programming problems just by describing them to someone who doesn't program much themselves.
<pleia2> akk: at one of the philly ones we had a sign in sheet that we had a sign near, people could indicate why they were there (helper? giant computer in your car you help bringing in?) and someone lurking near the sign in sheet to help direct people
<akk> But you don't want to start unloading on someone who might not be interested.
<seidos> multiprocessing ;)
<akk> pleia2: Right! That would have helped immensely.
<akk> You don't want to saddle somebody with "do nothing but sit by yourself by the sign-in table in case someone comes in"
<akk> but having someone keeping an eye on the door to greet people and show them the sign-in as they come in would be great.
<pleia2> mostly the sign-in sheet wasn't actually used, but it was nice for when no one was right at the door to direct people, they at least felt there was something they could do (sign in) rather than standing around
<seidos> i would offer to walk around asking everyone what they are working on, etc. but that would be annoying
<akk> and yeah, doesn't need to be a formal sign-in sheet -- just somebody know knows who's there, who knows what, who's busy or not
<seidos> what about a table that's like "a bar"
<akk> "Oh, you have a sound problem? Sara over there is really good with sound"
<seidos> a free for all table
<seidos> where you can snoop
<seidos> legally
<seidos> okay fine, not snoop, but "inquire"
<akk> seidos: I tried shoulder-surfing on a convo that was already going on, but I felt sort of unwelcome doing that.
 * seidos sneezes
<seidos> akk: was it at the free for all table?
<seidos> or the "this is our clique, and you must earn your entry into it" table?
<akk> seidos: shrug, there were just a bunch of tables, you tell me
<seidos> i wasn't there, so i don't know
<akk> It's not like tables are labeled as "clique" and "free"
<seidos> and even if i was...
<akk> but none of them seemed to have space for a new shy person to join in
<seidos> i know, i was running with your idea
<seidos> i think i got lost in my own imagination
<seidos> sorry
<seidos> hehe
<seidos> they were probably just too busy thinking about something to do the social thing
<pleia2> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Installfest-HOWTO/ is actually quite good for planning
<seidos> i should wear a sticker on my forehead that says "talk to me, i'm absent minded"
<seidos> just in case
<seidos> i always get stumped at "where"
<seidos> i should probably go to the adult school here
<nhaines> pleia2: ooh, it's still being updated.
<seidos> see if there is space there
<akk> That howto does look useful.
<pleia2> nhaines: yeah :)
<pleia2> it's the only thing on tldp.org that's being updated ;)
<nhaines> pleia2: that's what surprised me.
<pleia2> I tend to be more relaxed about food/drink money stuff, a donation bucket for food tends to work out great, I rarely end up with out of pocket expenses
<pleia2> but I guess that depends on the area, you do have to be willing to handle the financial burden if you end up with one :)
<seidos> what's the worse case scenario in terms of the $?
<pleia2> you spend $100 on pizza and no one donates anything
<seidos> hmmm $100, that's quite a bit
<pleia2> well not every event requires $100 of pizza ;)
<seidos> i think i'd bring beans and bolillos
<pleia2> and as I said, I've never had a problem with donations
<nhaines> pleia2: what I like most about the document is the time frame given.  Too many people in this LoCo would call for 3-hour-long installfests.  :P
<pleia2> people are mostly good and I more often than not end up with too much money
<nhaines> pleia2: seed money for the next one.
<seidos> where do you usually have them pleia2?
<pleia2> nhaines: oh yeah, people are horrible at estimating how long it will take
<pleia2> I think the shortest one I've done was 6 hours, and it was tight
<nhaines> pleia2: I'm sure I've been called unreasonable.  :)  I always recommend 5 minimum and refuse to do less than 4.
<seidos> for a second i thought you were saying 3 hours was too much
<nhaines> And by "recommend" I mean as in "Recommended Minimum System Requirements" like on PC game boxes.  ;)
<seidos> or for ubuntu
<pleia2> seidos: back in philly we often had companies host them (usually a member of the lug/loco would offer space at the company they worked at) or at a local hackerspace (we did one in philly at hive76, one in SF at noisebridge)
<seidos> i'm surprised there isn't more going on at CSULB
<seidos> i remember the being programming competitions there
<seidos> i'm probably just not in the loop
<seidos> i'll have to go again, see if i can talk to someone in the comp sci department...not sure about the business department
<seidos> they didn't use linux at all when i was going there
<pleia2> oh, we did one at a local computer recycling place ones too, that was cool, lots of spare parts!
<pleia2> s/ones/once
<seidos> the computer recycling place here is at ucla
<seidos> only one i know of
<seidos> ubuntu, gets all the tough stains out, now with turbo handling!
<iheartubuntu> although Chrome has always had its little bugs for me, i notice i can have tons more tabs open than if i were to have the same # of tabs open in FF. wasnt that the idea for each tab when chrome was conceived?
<seidos> kind of weird, looks like empathy doesn't authenticate to nickserv on a reconnect
<seidos> i downloaded the source code, but i can never make heads or tales of multiple files
<seidos> chrome is quite zippy, with it's breaking out each tab as a separate process
<seidos> but i'm trying to rally around the default install of ubuntu
<seidos> i should try out natty in a vm
<iheartubuntu> i notice in the newest version of chrome, you can view "background pages" from the wrench icon and then see what pages are using the resources
<seidos> there was something like that in chromium
<iheartubuntu> not like she would ever know
<iheartubuntu> im not suggesting. just sayin :)
<iheartubuntu> the national tour?
<iheartubuntu> you would think itsgoing to be right here in LA
<seidos> i dunno, stuff could get linked on the site unofficially
<seidos> probability of win
<iheartubuntu> i would go
<iheartubuntu> have u checked prices?
<iheartubuntu> could be cause for a road trip
<iheartubuntu> im going to have a(nother) beer
<iheartubuntu> not
<iheartubuntu> actually its about time for my next triple shot
<iheartubuntu> i can go till 6am, shower and then head out to work
<iheartubuntu> notice how twitter grinds to a halt at 2am
<iheartubuntu> philip
<philipballew> dave
<philipballew> whats up
<philipballew> see i am on irc now
<iheartubuntu> we are doing a one way road trip fueled by espresso and redbull to see hashtagwinning
<philipballew> red bull is key, what keeps you up exactly?
<iheartubuntu> espresso
<iheartubuntu> triple shot
<iheartubuntu> 10pm and 2am
<philipballew> for what reasons?
<iheartubuntu> 630am im out the door
<philipballew> where to?
<iheartubuntu> who the heck is this iheartubuntu guy anyways
<iheartubuntu> to work
<philipballew> for sure. yes. this iheartubuntu guy is pretty cool. or at least that website makes him look cool!!!
<iheartubuntu> probably the 2nd one
<philipballew> perhaps i need something to make me cool
<iheartubuntu> especially if you turn the monitor upside down to see the secret characters like a beatles album
<philipballew> or play there album backwords...have you heard of that
<iheartubuntu> you need hashtagubuntu
<iheartubuntu> i mean
<iheartubuntu> hashtagubuntu-us-ca
<iheartubuntu> thats coolness
<iheartubuntu> yes
<iheartubuntu> but their album covers speakvolumes
<philipballew> i often do #ubuntu or #linux. perhaps now that im trying to help get a ubuntu hour started here ill do the .ca one. but in a month im moving back up north for summer...
<iheartubuntu> i feel the real paulmccartney passed away in an auto accident
<philipballew> so hes really dead but elvis is alive?
<iheartubuntu> i think elviss soul is still alive
<iheartubuntu> does that count?
<philipballew> well does  soul ever die?
<philipballew> most would say no :)
<iheartubuntu> you are talking about r&b right?
<iheartubuntu> just kidding :)
<philipballew> i got sole...but im not a soldier!
<iheartubuntu> amen
<philipballew> perhaps with a great media player like banshee you can play that. btw, that player crashed on me today. i should probably not have the ppa installed but i like the new version
<iheartubuntu> do u knwo the version number
<iheartubuntu> it has been pretty stable for me lately. but not sure what version im running. i think i went back to the stable release
<philipballew> im running 1.95. i get daily updates of it. sometimes two or three times a day
<iheartubuntu> im running 1.8.1
<iheartubuntu> 87 GB of music
<philipballew> theres talk of them putting dvd support into it soon i have 85..darn, perahaps a music swap someday?
<iheartubuntu> i dont now why i have so much now with then et you can just listen to stuff on the fly
<iheartubuntu> ive got a ton of reggae (owned record label)
<iheartubuntu> so ive got some marley and tosh tracks unreleased
<iheartubuntu> tosh son did some demos with me in pasadena back in the day
<iheartubuntu> i bought all the beatles discs in moscow for $1 haha
<philipballew> when you live in a college dorm room and a 16 gig flash drive music seems to build fast. ive never done rege (played drums for 9 years) but sounds intresting. are you from russia?
<iheartubuntu> nyet. wife is
<iheartubuntu> drums? nice
<iheartubuntu> ive heard one too many drummer jokes in my day
<iheartubuntu> what r u listening to
<iheartubuntu> i liek a lot of old ragtime jazz
<philipballew> hum. my brother dated a girl from passidena area full russian. its a great insturment. though i dont have it here. it is chilling back home in the small town of auburn california
<philipballew> currently the band is called animal collective
<iheartubuntu> when my house turns 100 im doing a big house birthday bash with live jazz band
<iheartubuntu> welcome to come!
<philipballew> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zol2MJf6XNE this is what they sound like. when will that be?
<iheartubuntu> 5 yrs from now :)
<philipballew> i didnt know so cal has been around that. (yes, i am new to this area)
<iheartubuntu> cool music
<seidos> it kind of has a keane vibe
<seidos> at the risk of sounding weak, that stuff makes me cry if i'm in the right mood
<philipballew> thank you. perhaps you should start dancing!!!
<philipballew> real men cry!
<seidos> i wouldn't know how to dance this stuff
<philipballew> it shaws abaility to know how to deal with problems
<seidos> maybe spinning, spinning, spinning towards freedom
<iheartubuntu> so yur bro is in that band? with 5 million page views?
<philipballew> let the music move you
<philipballew> perhaps all 3 of us have a IRC DANCE PARTY!!!
<iheartubuntu> hell yah
<iheartubuntu> ohhh ohhhh yaaaa
<iheartubuntu> bump bump bump
<philipballew> that would make a good twitter
<iheartubuntu> hashtag
<philipballew> i might tweet that out one day
<seidos> when i dance, i carry a 600 lb twinkie that represents the psychickinetic energy of NY
<iheartubuntu> done
<iheartubuntu> so youre horny seidos?
<iheartubuntu> sorry, espresso kicking in
<iheartubuntu> tweeted
<philipballew> i got the text. dancing seemes like a good choice
<philipballew> more people will get it
<iheartubuntu> #tigerblood
<iheartubuntu> the music stopped
<iheartubuntu> so yur bro is in that band? with 5 million page views?
<iheartubuntu> what wmusic would you call it... techno?
<philipballew> he is not. but this is him http://www.flickr.com/people/stuballew/
<seidos> that isn't techno
<seidos> i dunno what i would call it
<seidos> newer wave :P
<seidos> #zebrablood
<iheartubuntu> a buddy of mine reached #1 on the dance charts in europe last year... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O5sckYGBQtI
<philipballew> almost techno but most wikipedia calls it neo-psychedelic
<iheartubuntu> jahamark
<iheartubuntu> whoops
<iheartubuntu> jahmark
<seidos> neo-wave
<philipballew> i would say its not techno that is made popular by europian techno
<seidos> it's cold
<philipballew> go inside
<seidos> relatively speaking
<seidos> i am
<seidos> i would like to be acclimated to my surroundings
<seidos> windows is open
<iheartubuntu> you still use windows???
<iheartubuntu> sheez!
<iheartubuntu> im wrapped warmly in an ubuntu blanket
<philipballew> who doesnt! Windows r00lz!!!
<philipballew> DOS 4 LIFE!!!
<iheartubuntu> that would be a good geek tat across a waist
<seidos> fscking nerds
<seidos> no, the window
<seidos> it's open
<seidos> :D
<seidos> more like a good geek tramp stap right above the nalgas
<seidos> hell...
<seidos> stap?  who says that?
<philipballew> geeks rule!!!
<seidos> yeah, like Rich Franklin
<seidos> dude is an English teacher and he beat Chuck Liddel
<seidos> in fistacuffs
<seidos> i haven't seen the fight
<seidos> i don't like violence
<philipballew> this geek rules... http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2617/4186388972_27be190d4b.jpg
<philipballew> i dont think many people like voilance
<iheartubuntu> so once a day right?
<seidos> geek writes a script to reboot his computer 1000x a day
<seidos> dies from exhaustion
<iheartubuntu> different version (better) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwZd-KFk4OQ
<seidos> every jujitsu teacher i ever had did
<philipballew> i reboot my computer to many times each day. i have to turn it of. if i close the lad and re open it it wont boot back again
<seidos> i like Linkin Parks "waiting the end"
<seidos> that's a fun song to dance to i think
<iheartubuntu> have u heard this song??? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrO5J7TdS7c
<iheartubuntu> the trolololo man
<seidos> do you use s3 suspend?
<philipballew> whats s3? yes i am kinda dumb
<seidos> it's like the random assignment for "sleep"
<seidos> some number, just ignore that
<philipballew> hum. i was gonna have dave look at it if hes at the ubuntu hour next week. im trying to find a way to have when i close my lid on the laptop my music still plays. like insomniax
<seidos> nirvanic :)
<philipballew> when you go to a college where most of the people use osx you get to know the applactions
<iheartubuntu> Happy St.Patricks Day to all!
<seidos> i'm trying to find highlights of the liddel franklin fight
<iheartubuntu> a liek a lot of french chanson music too
<philipballew> if i knew what you were wearing i might have to pinch you
<iheartubuntu> why
<iheartubuntu> ohhh
<iheartubuntu> here is typical russian pop music... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jJR4MhUDtc
<iheartubuntu> we're still dancing right?
<iheartubuntu> or should i sit down
<philipballew> im kinda winded personally
<iheartubuntu> so ive been dancing and youve been at the punch bowl this whole time?
<iheartubuntu> hhhhmmppfff!
<seidos> i get like "girl with a dragon tattoo" vibe from this song
<dragon> o.O
<seidos> -_-
<dragon> Good night california!
<seidos> it's funny how girls stay girls, and boys become guys or men
<iheartubuntu> and hear i thought dragon was a bot
<seidos> funny sad, not funny ha ha
<seidos> i've never met him/her
<philipballew> its a very cultural thing that determines what happens to them and their gender
<seidos> gender?  or sex?
<seidos> this song is win:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PpRfC8Vl1q4
<philipballew> gender.
<seidos> it's like transcendental nirvanic potential pure abode
<seidos> cultural pretty much encapsulates all human behavior
<seidos> form choices
<iheartubuntu> its good
<seidos> magic
<seidos> unreal acting, not real hell
<seidos> fear the pain, not the reaper
<seidos> front lobe concentration causes drowsiness
<iheartubuntu> another russian pop song.. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHX8tIGPNAY
<iheartubuntu> by the group "Vintage"
<iheartubuntu> featuring Elena Korikova
<iheartubuntu> very popular overthere
<seidos> future communicates with the past
<philipballew> these russians know how to boogie
<seidos> manifestation in the now, of beings of tomorrow
<iheartubuntu> there is a lot of subtext to the video
<seidos> head in the clouds, feet on the ground
<seidos> hermetic philosophy
<seidos> as above so below
<seidos> heaven and hell demand relinquishment
<iheartubuntu> i wonder if gwibber crashed again
<philipballew> i used it yesterday
<seidos> reasons for placement in the matrix, invisible
<iheartubuntu> nope. i posted that 30 minutes ago
<iheartubuntu> u guys still at the punchbowl?
<philipballew> are we talkin litteral punchbowl?
<iheartubuntu> we can hit Dennys after this
<seidos> haha "punch bowl", is that UFC?  MMA?
<seidos> i never go to Denny's anymore
<philipballew> im out of it. i live in the college bubble
<seidos> after i was choked unconscious there
<seidos> IHOP ftw
<philipballew> come to sd and theres a denneys here!
<seidos> let the fail crumble away
<iheartubuntu> only when im coming down the 395
<iheartubuntu> i usually got o a bakery, not dennys
<seidos> this song isn't that great without the video
<seidos> heh
<iheartubuntu> haha
<iheartubuntu> thats the clean version
<seidos> porn music videos?
<seidos> i won't mind if i'm not around to see it
<seidos> what is the cost for formed bliss?
<iheartubuntu> its typical russian pop. im not saying yay or nay
<seidos> how many butchered bodies line the road to Eternal Entanglement?
<seidos> possible and impossible are unknown, not even probable is calculated by mere unscientific mortals
<iheartubuntu> im seeing double
<seidos> precogs lay in sensory deprivation tanks
<philipballew> glass of water always helps!
<seidos> i'm almost ready to let consciousness slip into oblivion, only rearise again
<seidos> perhaps a metaphor for being itself
<seidos> where are the flatliners to verify it?
<iheartubuntu> fudge bar
<seidos> i don't trust doctors
<seidos> they probably already did it at the CIA
<seidos> they may even be watching now
<seidos> high on dimethyltriptamine
<philipballew> but the cia uses linux?
<iheartubuntu> dmt huh?
<seidos> beats me
<iheartubuntu> i believe some groups
<seidos> i'm not in the CIA :|
<seidos> where are the men who stare at goats?
<philipballew> were all in the cia
<philipballew> employed as test subjects!
<iheartubuntu> not if youre at the punchbowl
<seidos> who's the NOC?
<seidos> oh damn
 * seidos gets knocked out at the punchbowl
<philipballew> i really need to get more knowlege of this punchbowl thing
<seidos> maybe it's where charlie sheen knocks me out
<philipballew> its funny it took a natural distster to get him off the news
<iheartubuntu> yah
<iheartubuntu> #punchbowl
<seidos> here's another pleasant tune:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5ti4OERTiw
<seidos> push
<iheartubuntu> thats melodic
<iheartubuntu> very good tune
<iheartubuntu> has anyone here finished the UCP?
<iheartubuntu> Ubuntu Certified Professional
<philipballew> how long does that take to do?
<iheartubuntu> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=533
<iheartubuntu> Its either $350 or $400
<iheartubuntu> no idea. im still doing it in my spare time... which is zero right now
<philipballew> would i do that on my own or a school somewhere
<philipballew> i wonder if anyone has spare time
<philipballew> not me personally but i as in people
<iheartubuntu> its just a PDF course
<iheartubuntu> then go to a testing facility for the exam
<iheartubuntu> although the new course says it replaces several older ones
<iheartubuntu> so the exam might even be online now
<iheartubuntu> dont know
<iheartubuntu> i bought it
<seidos> i don't place much value in certs
<iheartubuntu> but its the old course
<philipballew> is that testing place in europe
<seidos> i'd rather try building something
<iheartubuntu> its online
<iheartubuntu> testing facilties around the USA too
<iheartubuntu> i need some sort of training
<seidos> training?  persistence.  what do you want to build?
<seidos> my problem isn't training, it's lack of motivation
<seidos> i should build an ecommerce config for my site
<seidos> i wonder if content in a database is indexed just as good as straight html by google
<iheartubuntu> thats scary
<iheartubuntu> there must be some redundancy so google couldnt just query anything.
<iheartubuntu> some sort of wall
<iheartubuntu> have you heard of the SuperGamer LiveCD? its actually a DVD
<iheartubuntu> Quake Wars
<iheartubuntu> Doom 3
<iheartubuntu> Prey
<iheartubuntu> Unreal Tournament
<iheartubuntu> Quake 4
<iheartubuntu> whoops
<iheartubuntu> http://supergamer.org/
<iheartubuntu> its like 8GB so needs a dual layer dvd
<philipballew> iheartubuntu, look at the wiki. if its horrible im sorry
<iheartubuntu> you guys are the BEST
<iheartubuntu> i will give you my pinky finger
<iheartubuntu> with #tigerblood i dont need all my fingers anyways
<philipballew> with ketchep hopefully...
<philipballew> to sick
<iheartubuntu> fish fingers
<iheartubuntu> Its fast approaching 3am... The quote of the hour is: "Nothing good happens after 3am". DONG - DONG - DONG goes the bell.
<iheartubuntu> I'll have a quote for you at 4am too
<iheartubuntu> if im not passed out
<philipballew> what could be better
<iheartubuntu> then what
<philipballew> fish fingers!!!
<iheartubuntu> ohh no
<iheartubuntu> thats the new word of the hour?
<iheartubuntu> youve replaced punchbowl?
<iheartubuntu> seidos... r u diggin the fish fingers?
<seidos> nah man
<seidos> fish fingers aren't clean
<philipballew> i just ate fish sticks...
<philipballew> that is kinda fishy
<seidos> there's something wrong about that
<seidos> aside from the overfishing that's going on
<philipballew> i see the ocean. perhaps i should go fishing
<seidos> i watched the 1986 transformers cartoon
<iheartubuntu> 1986
<iheartubuntu> nine teen eighty six
<iheartubuntu> 9teen8t6
<seidos> it was better than i thought
<seidos> unicron
<unicron> ah, nickname is registered :(
<iheartubuntu> haa
<iheartubuntu> 3 hours to go
<unicron> until what?
<unicron> work/
<obiwan-kenobi> dang, so is this one
<obiwan-kenobi> it's no fun when there is registered nicknames :(
<obiwan-kenobi> this should be a place where people where masks
<iheartubuntu> what does it say when a nick is taken?
<iheartubuntu> but u are still able to use it/
<iheartubuntu> ?
<seidos> just that nickserv isn't enforcing it for some reason
<seidos> i am no longer accomplishing anything useful
<seidos> i should sleep
<iheartubuntu> agreed
<iheartubuntu> i need to find some fuel
<seidos> fare well ubuntu white collars
<iheartubuntu> you too kev
<iheartubuntu> thank you
<iheartubuntu> aufweidersehen
<iheartubuntu>  St. Patrick’s Day (today) is the traditional time for sowing green peas.
<iheartubuntu> Suicide Bombers. What makes them tick?
<iheartubuntu> I will be ordering from the Ubuntu Store today. Check it out & let me know if you are interested...
<iheartubuntu> http://shop.canonical.com/
<iheartubuntu> more details here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2011-March/001589.html
<iheartubuntu> There are definitely some beautiful items, like a USB chip with Ubuntu on it and the Ubuntu mouse which lights up orange.
<iheartubuntu> I have a couple of requests so far. Please let me know by 11:00pm tonight
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: ping
<iheartubuntu> pong
<DarkwingDuck> To answer to your question yes. and I will be finishing that interview email today at some point
<iheartubuntu> ohh thank you
<iheartubuntu> :D
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: added
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: lemme know if there is anything else you need
<iheartubuntu> bows. thank you David
<DarkwingDuck> iheartubuntu: Anytime Dave
<iheartubuntu> I didnt quite catch the report, but the radiation being leaked is from tritium? (not sure which -ium it was) and that iodine/iodide would not help
<seidos> i saw a map of chernobyl's nuclear fallout, if the same thing happened in Japan california could be at risk
<seidos> which made me wonder what i would do
<nhaines> It's impossible for it to happen in Japan.
<seidos> different nuclear technology?
<seidos> i also wondered what would happen here in CA if we had a 9.0
<seidos> for the record i hope you're right ^_^
<nhaines> 9.0 would be pretty devestating but it would also be pretty safe... Japan survived the earthquake very well.
<kdub> they were just saying on KFI about how many LA concrete buildings don't live up to code though...
<jtatum> good thing you don't live in LA
<seidos> i live in the burbs of LA :)
<jtatum> oh damn, sorry
<seidos> i think the tsunami did the most damage in Japan
<seidos> not sure how likely a tsunami would be, probably not very
<iheartubuntu> im NE of LA
<iheartubuntu> but then pasadena is pretty close
<iheartubuntu> what 10 miles?
<iheartubuntu> 5-10
<seidos> i just read the nuclear cloud should hit LA on friday
<seidos> it is estimated that the health effects are minimal
<seidos> hopefully i grow an extra air hole :P
<seidos> so i think i just discovered why there is all this panic and a rush to buy geiger counters and iodide pills
<seidos> alex jones
<iheartubuntu> i have a geiger counter
<iheartubuntu> its a small handheld
<iheartubuntu> only goes to 10 mR
<iheartubuntu> use it a work to test equipment
<iheartubuntu> and radiative projects
<iheartubuntu> radioactive
<iheartubuntu> im following the RussiaToday tweets. They seem to update often
<seidos> so, you use the geiger counter to tell you when to bolt?
 * iheartubuntu probably looked stupid holding it outside a little while ago :)
<seidos> because the government will wait until the last possible moment to tell you the truth, since they want to prevent panic?
<iheartubuntu> im not picking up anything anyways
<seidos> seriously though, what if a horrific radiation cloud was headed our way?
<iheartubuntu> my uranium rock sets it off more than anything
<seidos> the only feasible survival option is retreat
<iheartubuntu> go underground
<iheartubuntu> mine shafts would me smart
<seidos> yeah that isn't an option, i don't know where any mine shafts are
<iheartubuntu> go find a torrent with some army books about nuclear fallout an such
<iheartubuntu> get to a low point
<seidos> hmmm, what direction is the best
<iheartubuntu> seal windows
<seidos> north east probably
<iheartubuntu> not into the wind
<iheartubuntu> google wind patterns of southern california
<seidos> i imagine the wind goes south east from japan
<seidos> then blows into nevada
<iheartubuntu> i was becoming less concerned until i realized its going to rain off and on the next week or two
<seidos> unless we get santa anas
<seidos> nuclear rain
<seidos> sounds like a cool name for a song :D
<iheartubuntu> we can do a jam session again tonite
<iheartubuntu> at 3am
<seidos> i think it would be cool if i could just stay put, and make jokes while my proteins decay
<iheartubuntu> i'll bring the punch
<seidos> the hawaiian punch?
<iheartubuntu> from the punch bowl
<seidos> you bring the punch, i'll bring the blast
<iheartubuntu> pills wont help, this is a diff kind of radiation
<seidos> pills?  who said anything about pills?
<seidos> dude, someone pour some punch on the curb for the dude that died of radiation poisoning who worked on the manhattan project
<seidos> John Cusack played him in the movie
<iheartubuntu> i did not realize google funds almost 90% of firefox development
<iheartubuntu> chrome would become the defacto browser then
<seidos> i wonder if they used firefox source to make chrome
<pleia2> I like to think that google is smart enough to see the value in a browser market with many players, firefox is wildly successful as an open source project, it probably be a mistake to drop funding in spite of chrome
<seidos> as long as chromium is open source, it can be forked
<seidos> maybe that's what will happen
<seidos> chromium gets forked to ff 5
<seidos> change the name, spruce up the logo
<seidos> it doesn't look like their are any plans to implement the multithreading support that chrome has in ff
<iheartubuntu> multithreading?
<seidos> isn't that what it is?
<seidos> each tab is a different process?
<iheartubuntu> doesnt J Lo do multithreading?
<seidos> i better double check
<seidos> probably, since she's a winner
<pleia2> multithreading and different process for tabs are different things
<seidos> do you have a link i can read?
<pleia2> related, but you can have a multithreaded browser without spawning different processes for different tabs
<pleia2> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thread_(computer_science)
<seidos> nevermind
<seidos> which is faster?
<pleia2> that question doesn't really make sense
<pleia2> using different processes for tabs can be a type of multithreading
<seidos> no, i think it is multithreaded
<seidos> as each tab is a subprocess of the main process
<pleia2> multithreading at the basic level is the ability for an application to spawn separate processes (threads), and on multi-core system these can land on different cores to spread the load
<seidos> processes are typically independent, while threads exist as subsets of a process
<pleia2> f-spot is not multithreaded, for instance
<pleia2> but a lot of linux apps are
<seidos> i guess it depends on what "independent" means.  i would think that the processes in chrome are not independent.  if the main process is closed then all tabs (threads?) are closed
<seidos> this is an interesting one:  processes have separate address spaces, whereas threads share their address space
<seidos> i think it is multithreaded, though i couldn't find anything from google stating as such
<seidos> i'll ask in #chromium
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know the specifics about how chrome/chromium does it
<seidos> here's an interesting link:  http://www.taranfx.com/firefox-to-go-multi-threaded-for-multicores
<seidos> supposedly firefox is going multithreaded
<kdub> fork() is one of the coolest system calls to read about
<seidos> that would be nice, as it's what i use
<seidos> i made a fork bomb once
<seidos> i think i still have it somewhere
<seidos> weeeeeee
<seidos> er, that link is old.
<seidos> well, i got this from the #chromium-support fellows:  http://blog.chromium.org/2008/09/multi-process-architecture.html
<kdub> any way its threaded, the bottleneck is still probably gonna be bandwidth
<seidos> firefox is considerably less responsive than chromium on my system
<seidos> multiple tabs that are kept open
<seidos> if i keep only text based sites open it isn't noticeable
<seidos> of course, that's slower if i have to reopen a page like gmail
<seidos> i have conlcuded that threads exist within a process, and are not displayed separately in the task manager
<seidos> so chromium is multi-threaded and multi-process
 * DarkwingDuck pokes pleia2 
<pleia2> hi2u DarkwingDuck
<DarkwingDuck> pleia2: does KVM emulate hardware or, use hardware? Like for effects or unity 3D
<pleia2> DarkwingDuck: I've never actually used kvm with a proper gui before, it uses the hardware virt stuff in the kernel but I don't know about 3d stuff
 * pleia2 downloading daily natty test built to experiment
<pleia2> s/built/build
<DarkwingDuck> I like the ease of use from VirtualBox
<DarkwingDuck> But, it emulates EVERYTHING
<pleia2> I seem to recall ted talking about the need for on hardware testing for unity because of it's 3d accelerationness
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah
<DarkwingDuck> and that's what I'm looking for
<pleia2> http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#guestadd-3d
<DarkwingDuck> Not just for something I'm working on (Unity from KDE user point of view) But, even my own testing
<pleia2> looks like current vbox has addon support which tries
<DarkwingDuck> for virtualbox?
<pleia2> vbox == virtualbox
<DarkwingDuck> works 65, 70% of the time... that means it fails 30-35%
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> turns out that 3d in VMs is hard :)
<DarkwingDuck> Yup
<DarkwingDuck> But, I really really don't want to dualboot
<iheartubuntu> i have natty at home on 64 bit and its still not entirely fun to use
<iheartubuntu> i mean in vbox
<jtatum> 65% of the time it works every time
<DarkwingDuck> I'll just wait till I get my desktop
<DarkwingDuck> I'm gonna do some fun server stuff with it anyway..
<DarkwingDuck> Plis, having a static IP is fun
<DarkwingDuck> *Plus
<seidos> i'm going to put alpha 3 on my live usb
<seidos> it's easier to test installs with separate /home and /
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-18
<iheartubuntu1> I am going up for Ubuntu membership now, so if anyone wants to pop into room #ubuntu-meeting and put in a good word for me, i'd be super thrilled :) thanks
<seidos> hey MarkDude
<jledbetter> Congratulations, iheartubuntu1
<pleia2> yay iheartubuntu1!
<iheartubuntu1> OMG! Ubuntu!
<iheartubuntu1> i probably shouldnbt say that now
<iheartubuntu1> thanks!
<iheartubuntu1> no questions or anything?
<pleia2> it's good to have a thorough wiki page
<iheartubuntu1> wow, i need a beer
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu1, :p ;)
<iheartubuntu1> :)
<iheartubuntu1> IRC from webchat sucks, especially during a meeting
<seiuno> i feel awkward, like iheartubuntu1 just had a kid, and i don't really know what to say to him
<MarkDude> hello seiuno
<iheartubuntu1> name the kid!
<seiuno> winner :P
<seiuno> ah, that's too deluded
<seiuno> perhaps Rahula is more appropriate
<MarkDude> seiuno, CONGRATS! On your ability to mke little humans
<iheartubuntu1> now, back to work
<seiuno> spawn is probably more accurate
<seiuno> make involves...i dunno...work
<iheartubuntu1> (why did i say my age, why did i say my age) i feel elderly now
<seiuno> go and be 12 for a little while
<pleia2> iheartubuntu1: s'ok, MarkDude is wicked old
 * pleia2 hugs MarkDude 
<seiuno> MarkDude is wicked young.  He's like 8
<iheartubuntu1> ok, like twice my age
<iheartubuntu1> haha
<akk> oh, darn, I missed it -- how old is iheartubuntu1? (younger than I am, I'll guess)
<iheartubuntu1> well, i'll never be older than 39 anyways
<iheartubuntu1> 37
<iheartubuntu1> i was just 30 a year or two ago too
<akk> youngster!
<iheartubuntu1> i still get carded if that counts
<pleia2> actually the ubuntu community has quite the age range
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu1, I joined late but noticed lots of folks did ages. I don't get it either :)
<seiuno> age is kind of arbitrary, if you look and feel 18, but were born 50 years ago, how old are you?
<jtatum> 50
<jtatum> it's a mathematical fact
<iheartubuntu1> i had recently read pleia2 article in full circle interviewing a grandmother. thats exciting
<pleia2> I got this tea with lunch and it's really quite awful, I don't know why I keep drinking it
<pleia2> yeah, valorie :) she's awesome
<jledbetter> pleia2, Cause of the mug it's in?
<pleia2> jledbetter: it's from a can :\
<iheartubuntu1> some mugs are radioactive actually
<akk> bananas are radioactive too
<iheartubuntu1> really?
<jledbetter> pleia2, Ew
 * iheartubuntu1 stick geiger counter to a banana
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu1, I see a radioactive pattern with you ;)
<akk> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banana_equivalent_dose
<pleia2> he's growing a godzilla in his garden
<pleia2> it's the only way to explain the fascination
<jledbetter> Ah. Well, that is pretty awesome.
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu1, I wanna see it
<iheartubuntu1> see what
<pleia2> the baby godzilla!
<jledbetter> lol
<iheartubuntu1> i am?
<iheartubuntu1> ohh yes
<jtatum> this may have just crossed a line
<iheartubuntu1> i am
<iheartubuntu1> i just fed him his iodide too :)
<jtatum> (asking to see iheartubuntu1's baby godzilla)
<pleia2> s'why you grow 200lbs of food a year
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu1, Such a good daddy :D
<iheartubuntu1> he wont glow tomorrow
<jledbetter> jtatum, Sorry. :(
 * akk has a little stuffed mozilla that could play baby godzilla
<pleia2> akk: aww :)
<iheartubuntu1> he will get gigantic with the banana tree
<pleia2> lol
<iheartubuntu1> actually, i dont have a banana tree yet
<iheartubuntu1> good idea tho
<akk> bananas don't grow well in CA, I think I've heard?
<iheartubuntu1> i have two cherry trees, two apple trees, two peaches, 4 blueberries, 1 clementine, 1 navel orange
<pleia2> yummy
<iheartubuntu1> now i think we will move ina few years
<akk> Nice!
<iheartubuntu1> up the street and keep this place... maybe for inlaws or something
<seiuno> do they produce a good amount of fruit?
<akk> My baby apple tree is just starting to leaf out from its bare branches (so I haven't killed it yet :)
<iheartubuntu1> and a bunch of veggies still going
<iheartubuntu1> i need to plan my spring crop
<seiuno> i'd like to grow beans, but i can't walk through walls
<akk> walk through walls?
<seiuno> a metahpor.  i don't own this place.
 * akk had a great crop of green beans one year but has failed with them every other year
<seiuno> metah-por, who talks like that?
<iheartubuntu1> last autumn ui matched up my cherry tree with another one... now ive got two trees filled with cherries starting to come in! and people said i couldnt do cherries in socal :) ha!
<pleia2> green beans and mint are the only things I ever successfully grew
<pleia2> there was a cucumber once, but the groundhogs wanted it
<seiuno> i haven't grown anything yet
<seiuno> my cucumbers were slaughtered by the lawn mower men
<akk> I had cucumbers one year, two kinds ... and discovered that really I'm not that interested in eating cucumber.
<iheartubuntu1> did you report them
<pleia2> groundhogs are fluffy and cute, and they had babies, so I let them have it
<seiuno> i'd have to ask my dad about the cilantro i planted
<akk> I like them in theory but in practice it's just never quite the right time to eat a cuke.
<iheartubuntu1> you might have been awarded a lifetime supply of cucs
<akk> Same problem as growing zuccini.
<seiuno> my cooking and eating philosophy is quite simple.  food, in bowl, eat.
<akk> +h
<seiuno> it does shed light on staple foods
<iheartubuntu1> i didnt like cucs until my wife made a salad.... cucs, tomatoes, pepper, sour cream
<pleia2> zucchini bread is one of my favorite things in the world
<seiuno> meat isn't a staple food for me her at moms
<pleia2> but that only uses one of the 500 zucchinis that end up growing :)
<seiuno> some interesting things i've had are pie with beans and pizza, and ice cream + chocolate syrup + doritos + cheese crisps
 * MarkDude feels like 90 today
<pleia2> MarkDude: aw :\
<akk> True, I do love zuccini bread
<akk> though I don't think it's because of the zucchini in it :)
 * seiuno feels worn out today too
<seiuno> i even rolled around on the floor a bit
<jtatum> what
<seiuno> hip move, rolls
<jledbetter> for the static electricity for recharging?
<seiuno> no, for movement
<seiuno> trying to increase energy level
<jledbetter> Like yoga?
<seiuno> yeah, i guess
<seiuno> well, yoga is static
<akk> I had to do evercises/stretches at Toastmasters ... somebody gave a speech on exercises you should do for 5 minutes every hour and a half when working a chair job.
<seiuno> this isn't
<iheartubuntu1> i do not recommend sticking your finger into a wall socket to recharge
<jledbetter> iheartubuntu1, Yeah, didn't work for me either :(
<iheartubuntu1> i was in toastmasters
<akk> She had us all doing shoulder rolls and lunges and piies
<iheartubuntu1> in bwai scouts
<seiuno> i do not recommend stepping on a nail
<pleia2> iheartubuntu1: one of my little sisters did that once, a hospital trip followed (she was fine, just a little singed)
<jtatum> jledbetter was tmoty in her district
<iheartubuntu1> sitting on a plane for 13 hours isnt fun eitherl. have to get up and walk around
<pleia2> actually, she stuck a penny between the socket and a lamp plugged into it
<iheartubuntu1> ouch
<pleia2> I thought it was funny :)
<akk> I hate those 13-hour flights! Even with walking around now and then.
<pleia2> <me> "heather flew!" <parents> AAHAHAHA OMGDS
<seiuno> i never shocked myself from a wall plug, but i did scorch a measuring tape when i was redoing the wiring in the kitchen of my old place
<seiuno> musical chairs, when the music stops, better have some $ saved
<akk> I got a buzz from a wall plug once but I guess I pulled away fast enough to avoid anything worse.
<MarkDude> put all of my effiort to help a friend- she ended up causing drama- creating more work for me, good intent can be useless
<seiuno> hmmm, i have been shocked before.  maybe it was from a plug...i don't recall.
<iheartubuntu1> markdude - installing linux?
<iheartubuntu1> i was shocked a few minutes ago actually :)
<iheartubuntu1> in the #ubuntu-meeting room
<seiuno> i only help those who ask for it...usually
<iheartubuntu1> im heading to this old guys house on the weekend to put ubuntu on his system.
<MarkDude> iheartubuntu1, I would be more willing to to speak abou tit in Another CHANNEL #wc\u perhps
<iheartubuntu1> i screwed around for 3 hours on XP trying to get things going for him
<seiuno> that sounds like my mom, and that guy i tried to help in SF
<iheartubuntu1> he couldnt print etc. pop in the ubuntu disc and he was really happy
<seiuno> doesn't want to invest any work in learning a new system
<akk> better not ever upgrade to a new version of windows either :)
<iheartubuntu1> the system im using now has win7 on it also.
<seiuno> you mean the minor changes they make to the interface?
<iheartubuntu1> i bought it for my wife but she is giving it to her relatives, so until then i have ubuntu dual boot
<seiuno> she gets her support from my cousin, since he has lived here longer than i have
<iheartubuntu1> the windows side is horrible. everything keeps popping up
<seiuno> yeah, dual boot.  that is probably the way to go with my mom.
<iheartubuntu1> norton, mcaffee, msoffice trials, aol
<seiuno> but then, she can get a reinstall of windows from my cousin
<seiuno> the realities of competition :)
<akk> popping up ... I love when windows people give talks, and 2 minutes into the talk some dialog pops up saying "Do you want to update this app?'"
<akk> or an IM from someone
<seiuno> i don't watch people give windows talks
<seiuno> how boring
<akk> I saw one where a dialog kept popping up saying "WGA (or whatever) has detected that this is an unregistered copy of Powerpoint"
<iheartubuntu1> has anyone here been to ferndale?
<iheartubuntu1> Ferndale, CA
<iheartubuntu1> just south of eureka
<iheartubuntu1> nice little victorian city
<iheartubuntu1> picked mushrooms in the forest :) (i know, busted)
<iheartubuntu1> http://www.victorianferndale.com/
<seiuno> did you have lucid dreams?
<iheartubuntu1> not those kind
<iheartubuntu1> russians know mushrooms
<iheartubuntu1> its like a hobby
<seiuno> i know a little bit of everything, but not anything entirely
<seiuno> some of the things i am good at must not be spoken of
<seiuno> did you see that movie with steve carell, "Dan in Real Life"?
<seiuno> Dan didn't either
 * iheartubuntu1 needs to get some food in him
<iheartubuntu1> not feed. feed is for animals.
<iheartubuntu1> i almost said feed
<iheartubuntu1> baahhh baaahh
<seiuno> aren't humans animals?  :P
<seiuno> animals trying not to be animals
<akk> I am, anyway.
<seiuno> it is a problem with taxonomy if we say we aren't animals
<seiuno> i am not an animal in my own head :)
<seiuno> \o/
<iheartubuntu1> so a banana equals about 0.1 μSv
<iheartubuntu1> thats going to take a ton of bananas to show up on my geiger counter
<seiuno> platanos for the win
<seiuno> i hear bananas are evil
<seiuno> from my dreadlock nomad friend
<seiuno> she is a chef that studied agriculture
<pleia2> sunshine?
<seiuno> i met her in SF at an Ubuntu Hour, actually
<seiuno> yeah
<pleia2> she's great :)
<seiuno> she may be in the LA area still, we met up a few times while she was waiting to set sail in Long Beach
<seiuno> she has mentioned a few times to me that she wants to be a jedi :P
<iheartubuntu1> nice name
<iheartubuntu1> i could get used to it easy
<iheartubuntu1> sure beat Mr or Mrs Doom & gloom
<seiuno> pushing without brow furrowed, not easy
<seiuno> i saw Royce Gracie doing it
<iheartubuntu1> maybe you are her jedi?
<seiuno> haha Dr. Doom
<iheartubuntu1> do YOU have a gozdilla in your backyard?
<seiuno> i forget his first name...Vincent von Doom i think
<seiuno> no, i'm no jedi
<iheartubuntu1> gozdilla, i mean godzilla
<seiuno> godzilla?!
<iheartubuntu1> you could be a jedi
<iheartubuntu1> its all in the mind
<seiuno> that is political incorrect considering what Alex Jones said about japanese
<seiuno> i can't walk through walls
<seiuno> it's an interesting philosophical question
<seiuno> what makes one a jedi?
<seiuno> a lightsaber?
<seiuno> :P
<iheartubuntu1> Seidos ... Size matters not, ... Look at me. Judge me by size, do you?
<seiuno> the closest thing i have to a light saber is a cell phone
<seiuno> depends what you mean by "judge"
<iheartubuntu1> "I cannot believe it. That is why you fail"
<seiuno> my take on it:  "i can believe it."  "that's why you're in hell"
<iheartubuntu1> seidos -- you need to act. “Do or do not... there is no try.”
<seiuno> give me a script
<seiuno> i wrote one awhile ago, but it's pretty...er...different ;)
<seiuno> the irony of that do or not do not statement is yoda was talking about using telekinesis
<seiuno> which i have "do notted" many times
<iheartubuntu1> it happens to every guy sometimes this does.]
<seiuno> hehe
<iheartubuntu1> “Foreplay, cuddling - a Jedi craves not these things”
<iheartubuntu1> (yoda said that???)
<seiuno> maybe yaddle did
<seiuno> yoda's supposed girlfriend
<iheartubuntu1> yoda should do XXX movies then. here is another “Who's your Jedi master? WHO'S your Jedi Master?”
<seiuno> and i think it was "adventure and excitement that a jedi doesn't crave"
 * iheartubuntu1 deletes yoda visual from memory
<seiuno> that is so wrong...because yoda has more important things to do with his time
<iheartubuntu1> “Urm. Put a shield on my saber I must”
<seiuno> the cool thing about light sabers are they're the sword and sheath built into one
<iheartubuntu1> “Ahhh! Yoda's little friend you seek!”
<iheartubuntu1> this is one wrong movie
<iheartubuntu1> :D
<seiuno> "say hello to my little friend!"  stabs with lightsaber
<seiuno> "yoda face"
<seiuno> i'm thinking that a driver that isn't written well, or specifically for a device, could cause hardware damage
<akk> Should be very rare. Most hardware shouldn't be damageable by software, except in the sense of accelerated wear.
<seiuno> i dunno, i am speculating
<seiuno> i do love that word "should"
<seiuno> i can't fathom *how* it would cause damage
<seiuno> what's going on philipballew
<seiuno> i'm trying to think of how it's possible to push a monitor harder than it can handle
<iheartubuntu> hi philipballew
<seiuno> i guess sending a level of electricity that breaks the thing
<iheartubuntu> thanks so much for the mention on my wiki
<seiuno> and somehow that relates to resolution @ some hz
<iheartubuntu> just played 4 laps on supertuxkart with 20 AIs... ran nice!
<iheartubuntu> wish that was multiplayer already
<seiuno> lasertag is multiplayer
<iheartubuntu> that it is
<seiuno> so is darttag
<iheartubuntu> so is war
<seiuno> but i suspect people will cheat at darttag
<seiuno> war is not a game
<seiuno> it is a show
<seiuno> "theater"
<iheartubuntu> which theater of battle
<iheartubuntu> scary
<seiuno> i'm not sure why the phrase "war is hell" has become cliche
<iheartubuntu> so right now for our monthly games night the top contenders are open arena (or some 1st person), frozen bubble, chess, monopoly
<iheartubuntu> open arena migh be the only multiplayer that allows large amounts of players
<seiuno> i can't play open arena, 3d acceleration is non-existent on my notebook
<iheartubuntu> chess is 2
<iheartubuntu> so we would have to break into teams
<iheartubuntu> same for monopoly
<seiuno> chess works
<iheartubuntu> i just saw someone walk by me in the library, yet there is no one
<iheartubuntu> strange
<seiuno> uh oh, you're jumping at shadows
<iheartubuntu> i need to try frozen bubble
<seiuno> never heard of it
<iheartubuntu> i think the poker game is multiplayer too
<seiuno> i wonder if warcraft 2 would work in wine
<iheartubuntu> poker TH
<seiuno> something with good game mechanics, but retro graphics
<seiuno> oh and multiplayer support
<seiuno> so i can play on my notebook with intel graphics :P
<philipballew> hello iheartubuntu!
<akk> frozen bubble is strangely addictive
<akk> but probably not a good multiplayer game
<iheartubuntu> hi philip!
<iheartubuntu> wtg.com is an online golf game
<iheartubuntu> free to play and great multiplayer
<philipballew> i could never find a solid game to play for gold besides that one
<philipballew> never compared to tiger woods on my p.s.
<philipballew> but that does
<iheartubuntu> Poker TH has online multiplayer!
<iheartubuntu> we could do max 10 people per game
<iheartubuntu> maybe do a tree
<iheartubuntu> winners advance or something
<philipballew> tournament?
<iheartubuntu> ya
<iheartubuntu> try it out. install Poker TH from software center
<philipballew> the odd random software never advertised in the software can be pterry cool
<seiuno> charlie sheen's picture:  http://twitpic.com/4agt5j
<seiuno> for his "violent torpedo of truth" show
<seiuno> did Steve Irwin have long enough hair to be considered a hippie?
<iheartubuntu> i get kicked outta here in 30 min
<seiuno> i wonder if yoda ever asked a lady: "judge me by my size do you?"
<philipballew> i would have no idea
<seiuno> haha, i have an even better one
<seiuno> i wonder if Yoda ever asked a Size Queen: "judge me by my size do you?"
<seiuno> dang, that's like some immovable object and unstoppable force meeting or something
<seiuno> "Assaj Ventress was a size queen."  that might make an interesting t-shirt.
<philipballew> clone wars...
<seiuno> old republic...
<seiuno> i should unsubscribe to like 50% of my rss feeds
<seiuno> to like?  who talks like that?!
<seiuno> "A new analysis of the 8.9-magnitude earthquake in Japan has found that the intense temblor has accelerated Earth's spin, shortening the length of the 24-hour day by 1.8 microseconds, according to geophysicist Richard Gross at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena, Calif."
<seiuno> does that mean we're aging slower now or quicker?
<seiuno> :P
<seiuno> i couldn't get natty to boot, either from live usb or in vbox
<akk> I wish someone would explain that when they report it. Is it just because of angular momentum because some of the ocean floor subducted? If so, don't volcanoes and seafloor spreading slow the spin down?
 * akk hates "science" reports that just throw numbers around without explaining them
<philipballew> i cant get the unity to work in vbox myself
<philipballew> i gave up because i lack the time to put into it
<seiuno> i don't even necessarily believe it
<seiuno> i doubt that it impacts me at all
<iheartubuntu> check out my screenshot of pokerth  http://imagebin.org/143631
<iheartubuntu> its highly skinnable too
<iheartubuntu> switch card styles
<iheartubuntu> different backgrounds etc
<iheartubuntu> nice
<iheartubuntu> library is closing
<iheartubuntu> outta here
<seiuno> later
<iheartubuntu> see yall! thanks to seiuno philipballew darkwingduck and pleia2 :)
<philipballew> ttyl!
<Guest28722> test
<Guest28722> gah
<Guest28722> it said i was identified
<seiuno> the newest ubuntubytes comic: http://ubuntubytescomic.blogspot.com/
<jtatum> why did they change sudo
<jledbetter> but ubuntu doesn't bite :(
<seiuno> no, it bytes
<iheartubuntu> yah he got back on belts
<iheartubuntu> whoops :)
<iheartubuntu> wrong tab!
<iheartubuntu> :p
<iheartubuntu> i will be ordering here in an hour or so from the ubuntu store if anyone is still interested
<iheartubuntu> (is stretching to the last final minute :) )
<seiuno> what are you gonna' get?
<iheartubuntu> i want a shirt
<iheartubuntu> and i want a mouse
<iheartubuntu> mouse looks futureistic
<DarkwingDuck> I just wish they had Kubuntu items
<seiuno> they have a kubuntu stress ball
<seiuno> i noticed it because i need to find my old stress ball so i can practice my juggling
<DarkwingDuck> It's the onld branding
<DarkwingDuck> *old
<seiuno> what does the new branding look like?
<DarkwingDuck> www.kubuntu.org
<seiuno> huh, interesting
<seiuno> it's more differentiated.  i kind of liked the old branding
<seiuno> it made me think of "gear heads"
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<seiuno> i'm not sure what the branding is supposed to be.  are those gears?  or crowns?
<akk> I just hope they're not getting rid of the dancing squid and the golden shrimp.
<akk> bouncing squid
<DarkwingDuck> seiuno: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuArtwork
<DarkwingDuck> That's a better picture to include SVG
<seiuno> ohhh, maybe it's like pieces forming a single gear
<seiuno> cool
<DarkwingDuck> It's still gearish
<DarkwingDuck> and it kept the Ubuntu tri thing
<seiuno> yeah, the "group hug"
<DarkwingDuck> Aye
<seiuno> i think it would be cool if the center of the logo was a different color
<seiuno> maybe black
<iheartubuntu> last call to pick something from ubuntu store
 * iheartubuntu likes the gear on the new kubuntu logo
<seiuno> dang, my friend in brazil got robbed today
<seiuno> they stole his cell phone on the bus
<seiuno> with a two handed choke to the neck
<iheartubuntu> sorry to hear
<seiuno> he came out of it all right, but now we're speculating on what should be done in the future
<seiuno> for some reason chromium is loading pages faster than firefox
<seiuno> like 2x faster
<seiuno> it's weird, i get a msg from nickserv saying i was identified, and yet i'm a guest
<seiuno> empathy
<seiuno> i thought this was interesting:  In the Majjhima Nikaya (Sutta No.135) the Buddha has said: “Actions (kamma) are one’s very own; actions are one’s inheritance; actions are one’s source of origin; actions are one’s kith and kin; actions are one’s support; actions divide beings, that is to say, into lowness and excellence.”
<seiuno> i wonder if it's true.  seems like it might be.
<iheartubuntu> I think its completely true
<iheartubuntu> actions definitely define people
<iheartubuntu> there could be one guy who is happy go lucky and doesnt get much done (although hes good at drinkin' beer), and then there could be another guy who studies, becomes knowledgeable and applies his skills can do more than the guy who didnt
<iheartubuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtMy5IBmX7E
<iheartubuntu> Billy Currington - Pretty Good at Drinkin' Beer
<seiuno> i think i'm more like the beer drinker, except instead of beer it's cranberry juice
<iheartubuntu> (found the vid when I was into my country music phase for a week)
<seiuno> i'll see how long i can sit through it
<iheartubuntu> so you are good at drinking cranberry juice?
<seiuno> i'm getting this show "surviving the cut"
<seiuno> i am proficient at it
<seiuno> gotta' remake this song and instead of beer say juice
<seiuno> of course, i'd need a microphone, and some talent
<seiuno> i should be helping an old lady cross the street
<seiuno> quite a few people had beagle boards at SCaLE
<seiuno> this one's terrible:  http://www.smbc-comics.com/?db=comics&id=668#comic
<seiuno> hey MarkDude
<MarkDude> http://www.coreboot.org/GSoC coreboot is now part of GCoC
<seiuno> where is GSoC held?
<seiuno> ohhhh, linux bios
<seiuno> that's awesome stuff
<seiuno> like magic!
<seiuno> twinkie magic :)
<seiuno> it's not a joke.  i am serious.  :|
<seiuno> does Partimus sell systems with coreboot bios?
<pleia2> partimus doesn't sell systems
<pleia2> and no, the systems we deploy don't use coreboot
<MarkDude> seiuno, by the end of Summer if not sooner Coreboot will be an option for a few companies aat least
<MarkDude> And yes it IS magic
 * seiuno waves his pen
<seiuno> i use a cloth napkin when i eat :)
<seiuno> speaking of magic, i need to build a collection of commands i.e. lego pieces
<seiuno> i'm not really sure what i want to build.  perhaps i should consider trying to take something apart, like empathy or something
<seiuno> i wish programs were just one long file, i'm sure there is a reason why files need to be separated out
<MarkDude> seiuno, have you seen the learn to program game for kids- it is a great way to jump in
<seiuno> i've already gotten started, i just haven't gotten finished :)
<seiuno> MarkDude: is it in the repositories?  i'll check it out
<seiuno> i was doing project euler for awhile
<seiuno> but i got stuck on #8, and haven't been motivated to do it
<seiuno> i worked on my site a bit last night
<iheartubuntu> i was looking through my NASA app on my phone called "3D Sun" and notice two massive solar flares before the Japanese Earthquake. Interesting.
<seiuno> i think i'm going to have to move to a CMS, but i'm not really motivated to use wordpress again.
<seiuno> a large enough solar flare is the solution to all our problems
<seiuno> well...maybe
<seiuno> if rebirth is true...
<iheartubuntu> one flare on the 10th considered to be a behemoth and another on the 11th which was directed onto the northern hemesphere producing some of the best northern lights seen in years.
<seiuno> whoa weird, where would everybody end up if there was a solar flare that consumed the whole planet, and rebirth is true?
<seiuno> i think i am most interested in what happens to me after i die
<seiuno> and if the answer is nothing, then i am most interested in contented survival
<seiuno> the end.  pass the beans.
<seiuno> somebody tell my psychiatrist i solved my soul
<iheartubuntu> im using blogger which i find a bit easier than wordpress for some reason. plus blogger is going to be updating their site within the month to modernize it a great deal.
<seiuno> i had 2 blogger sites
<jtatum> this channel is getting way too weird for me.
<seiuno> i had 3
<seiuno> i'm sorry jtatum
<iheartubuntu> jtatum which part
<seiuno> i'll leave
<seiuno> who has two thumbs and makes things weird?
<seiuno> *this guy*
<iheartubuntu> i guess it wasnt george washington
<iheartubuntu> im finding some interesting games for our monthly games night. i will be sending a note to the mailing list after i play some games this weekend :) :) :) research, ya know?
<MarkDude> Geeknic is cancelled
<MarkDude> We will still be meeting at Saxbys tomorrow
<MarkDude> we have some board games - monopoly, connect four, etc as well as a few multiplayer video games also
<MarkDude> who has an extra USB joystick?
 * MarkDude is going on a quick contract- will be done after 6 I think
<iheartubuntu> fluxbox has crashed on one system here. wont log in anymore
<jtatum> what time at saxbys
<iheartubuntu> hi akk
<akk> hiya
<MarkDude> They are sending out a press-re-lease - am NOW confirmed as the keynote for ABLEconf
<MarkDude> Hello akk
<akk> hey, haven't seen you in a while, MarkDude
<MarkDude> The more I pay attention to the way you do things
<MarkDude> the more my star rises
<MarkDude> Been really busy helping a friend of mine- she had a reaction to her epilepsy meds
<akk> ow, that doesn't sound good
<akk> Is she okay now?
<MarkDude> SHe is better for the most part
<MarkDude> just dropped a card , plant and some flowers to her house
<MarkDude> As well as a bird feeder for her to help kill some time
<iheartubuntu> wow that is very nice
<MarkDude> Well she has all sorts of drama going on in her life
<akk> Having a friend come by and bring you stuff when you're sick can be such a lifesaver.
<MarkDude> True
 * MarkDude isheaded to do a contract for a friend- I think it will involve attaching a cable
<MarkDude> Geeknic is cancelled- we are meeting at Saxbys to play some borad games- maybe some cards as well as video games
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-19
<iheartubuntu> My brother just got a hold of me is doing pretty good. He moved his wife and elderly mom to his brother in laws house in Osaka.
<iheartubuntu> He also sent me some articles about a seismologist who predicted the 1989 Loma Prieta quake. The new prediction is for California from March 19 to March 26. He is basing this on a few factors:
<iheartubuntu> #1- the moon is at its closest approach in many years to earth, #2- the equinoctial tide bringing together three of the maximum tide raising forces  and #3- the strange movement of fish, birds and whales around Southern California.
<iheartubuntu> If you recall there were billions of dead fish washing ashore in Redondo Beach this past week and also reports of whales close to shore in SD
<iheartubuntu> wouldnt be a bad idea to have a bottle of water and an energy bar nearby
<iheartubuntu> akk did i read u are into genealogy
<akk> iheartubuntu: No, though I have several friends who are.
<akk> My family tree resists genealogy; three of my four grandparents are basically untraceable.
<iheartubuntu> i have that problem with my dads side
<iheartubuntu> mom side... ive got like 80 cousins, dads side... i dont know anyone past his dad
<jamiedmattingly> finally back on a computer
<iheartubuntu> does anyone use google docs within their company?
<iheartubuntu> no, im not partying/working all night tonite
 * iheartubuntu wheres my espresso mug
<iheartubuntu> philipballew
<iheartubuntu> nice to meet you
 * iheartubuntu hello, my name is dave and im... a workaholic.
<iheartubuntu> espresso almost done
<iheartubuntu> this time im adding in some "luxurious bittersweet chocolate shavings" by williams sonoma
<philipballew> whats up!
<philipballew> what makes you up tinight?
<philipballew> a girl who uses ubuntu told me today she likes your comic
<iheartubuntu> yah? great!
<iheartubuntu> im getting ready for tomorrow. installing ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> or is that today now
<iheartubuntu> need to back up outlook email, then test out the mem chips and the wifi before installing ubuntu and putting the email stuff into evolution
<philipballew> i need to back up my entire laptop. im thinking rsying but ive never used it today. also i need to set up a cronjob for twitter. its gonna be intresting. i have never used a email cliant. i always go online, maybe its weird
<iheartubuntu> im considering going back to evolution for good
<iheartubuntu> i like gmail since it has imap
<iheartubuntu> but once i switch emails i may not need gmail
<iheartubuntu> i do like evolution
<philipballew> what do you like about evolution?
<iheartubuntu> has my contacts
<iheartubuntu> has tasks
<iheartubuntu> my calendar is synced up in it
<philipballew> hum. you cant do that in gmail?
<iheartubuntu> i can see all my email accts and pick separeate sigs for each
<philipballew> or you just have used it so you orefer it?
<iheartubuntu> i can but
<iheartubuntu> i just use gmail for now
<iheartubuntu> plus i can pgp emails with evolution
<philipballew> i found a cool app that makes mailto links online open up my gmail account ready to type. its super nice
<philipballew> i have never really done pgp. what do you do it for?
<iheartubuntu> like if you dont want the gov to know you are emailing your brother about the weather
<iheartubuntu> i dont know :)
<philipballew> yeah. if only my freidns even knew what encryption means. they think linux is the green party of computers
<philipballew> actual qoute to
<iheartubuntu> ive had people tell me linux is for pron
<iheartubuntu> at first i actually thought so!
<iheartubuntu> until i got a livecd working
<iheartubuntu> then it was jsut a kick ass OS
<iheartubuntu> i have one brother in my fam i cannot convert
<philipballew> my family conist of my father who says i use my computer for weird things (normal is using internet explorer and outlook) and a mother running xp, i swear i fix that thing everytime i am home. then a brother whos a graphic design photo major with the macbook
<philipballew> i booted it up and decided this is better then the pirated version of windows i had and wanted a chalenge and found it to work really well
<iheartubuntu> im guessing they dont teach linux for graphic design majors
<philipballew> my schools graphic design classroom is about 30 snow leapord macs
<philipballew> i must say though. i like the screen size
<iheartubuntu> what size?
<philipballew> 20 something i belive
<iheartubuntu> i just snaked a 22" from the front office at my work and use it at my desk now. love it!!!
<philipballew> NICE. i need to buy a new monitor. my boat anchor of a monitor broke last week :(
<philipballew> creigs list is gonna be my friend
<iheartubuntu> frys?
<iheartubuntu> they have some dirt cheap stuff there
<iheartubuntu> i think this 22" was like $130
<iheartubuntu> no name
<iheartubuntu> who cares
<iheartubuntu> its huge compared to what i was using
<iheartubuntu> im trying to hook my dad up with a new HP slimsize desktop.. $550 comes with 21" monitor
<philipballew> for sure. i might be looking at the 50 and under range. college has made me cashed strapped. where would you get that?
<iheartubuntu> sys76 is out of the question now. they want $1000 for less than the HP, plus the Sys76 doesnt even come with a monitor
<iheartubuntu> i as just at costco... $550
<iheartubuntu> with monitor
<iheartubuntu> was an AMD chip
<philipballew> i like that store. how do you feel about amd?
<iheartubuntu> intel chip, same computer on HP website was $600
<philipballew> bought a flash drive there
<iheartubuntu> personally ive never owned amd
<philipballew> 16 gigs
<philipballew> i have a desktop running a old 64 proccessor
<iheartubuntu> but i resurrected an AMD at work recently.... only 500mb RAM but the thing flies with ubuntu 10/10 on it
<iheartubuntu> im impressed
<iheartubuntu> can even do supertuxkart
<philipballew> i have that on my desktop thats unreachable now. it flys really fast and only has a gig
<philipballew> supertux cart has a new version
<iheartubuntu> i love it
<iheartubuntu> too bad it isnt multiplayer yet
<iheartubuntu> online
<philipballew> i like mario cart with my n64 emmulator personally thing
<philipballew> it runs well
<iheartubuntu> serious
<philipballew> yes sir
<iheartubuntu> which emulator
<iheartubuntu> i need to find the rom file or whatever its called for mario cart
<iheartubuntu> never played it
<philipballew> i think its called mupen64plus.
<philipballew> it works really well]
<philipballew> it might be in the software center. i compiled it before it was
<iheartubuntu> for ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> i see it
<philipballew> yes, i compiled it for ubuntu. yes i see it to
<iheartubuntu> have the rom by any chance? or a good site with n64 roms?
<philipballew> well i cant really say that over irc
<iheartubuntu> :)
<iheartubuntu> i'll look
<philipballew> im free to email and facebook im if you need
<philipballew> but if we hook up ever ill give you all minbe
<philipballew> 9gigs aprox
<iheartubuntu> minbe?
<iheartubuntu> are there diff versions of mario cart?
<philipballew> im not sure. a wikipedia acticle probably would say
<iheartubuntu> ohhh big diff
<iheartubuntu> theres mario cart and mario cart 64
<philipballew> hum. future web article?
<iheartubuntu> ok nice game
<iheartubuntu> could be
<iheartubuntu> but i noticed it said 1996
<philipballew> its when it was made. i think thats the point though?
<philipballew> theres thing called dolphin. its a cube and wii emmulator
<MarkDude> geeknic may be a nogo
<MarkDude> trashed my shoulder
<MarkDude> painkillered up
<MarkDude> We can meetup around 4 to play some games atSaxbys
<pleia2> hope you feel better
<Guest28722> i programmed an ubuntu vs. windows game:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/582648/
<Guest28722> version 0.000001 >_<
<jhana-frog> hmmm, i don't get empathy :(
<grantbow> xchat (non gnome) is better :-)
<jhana-frog> no way, xchat doesn't support facebook chat ;)
<grantbow> heaven forbid! lol
<jhana-frog> google talk?
<grantbow> if you are doing all that you might want to run a proxy anyway
<jhana-frog> i want to try the voice and video stuff that allegedly is supported
<jhana-frog> maybe i can join an in person meeting that way :)
<grantbow> xchat really is focused on IRC. I haven't tried it with other systems.
<grantbow> pidgeon is good
<jhana-frog> why is empathy bundled with ubuntu?
<grantbow> good question. the IRC support hasn't been great. I hope it's improved.
<grantbow> the reason had something to do with the back end as I recall
<jhana-frog> i wonder if i should ask in #ubuntu-motu
<grantbow> I see a brainstorm.ubuntu.com item on it for Ubuntu 9.10
<jhana-frog> link?
<grantbow> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/item/11705/
<jhana-frog> 42 thanks
<jhana-frog> telepathy.  interesting.
<jhana-frog> oh man, if empathy supports twitter that would be...blissful
<pleia2> if you use bitlbee than any irc client supports facebook ;)
<pleia2> (it's what I do)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-03-20
<jhana-frog> i know, i should switch back to irssi
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-12
<pleia2> on my way home from palo alto, should be home around meeting time
<akk> Then you have to tell us about your new toy!
 * eps tiptoes to the center of the channel
<eps> WAKE UP!!!
<jbermudes> sheeple?
<eps> Let me guess ... they forgot to set their clocks ahead an hour
<pleia2> hello!
<pleia2> eps: I was on my way home ;)
<pleia2> took a bit longer coming back than expected
<pleia2> so, who all is here for the meeting?
<eps> I suspect we'll wrap this up while it's still light outside.
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12March11
<pleia2> nothing really on the agenda
<pleia2> MarkDude, grantbow, you guys around? any words of wisdom or encouragement following the walnut creek global jam? :)
<pleia2> broder ended up showing up at a coffee shop in SF last Saturday and casually inviting people out for informal jamming, I went, as did my pangolin: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/6950454233
<MarkDude> Jonopaloooza rocked
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> ok, as far as upcoming stuff, looks like just the Ubuntu Hour in SF this week: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/1580/detail/
<pleia2> and iheartubuntu has been working on our Gaming Night wiki page, he's added a bunch of games! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/GameNights
<pleia2> akk, iheartubuntu and myself tested out PyScrabble the other day, was fun
<pleia2> ah, beta1 came out on march 1st: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-March/000899.html
<pleia2> probably a bit too early to start talking release parties :)
<pleia2> anyone have anything they'd like to share?
<eps> Any UDS-Q news?
<pleia2> no news really, we started putting together a page of ideas here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/UDS-Q
<pleia2> and yes, I know they said registration would open March 9th, but it hasn't yet
<pleia2> hopefully tomorrow :)
<akk> Got a 10.10 CD in my swag bag at PyCon a few days ago.
<akk> er, guess that would be 11.10
<pleia2> neat, canonical was a sponsor so I assume that's where those came from :)
<jyo> Gotta get rid of those 11.10 CDs somehow.
<pleia2> alright, anything else?
<pleia2> ok, I think that's a wrap then, thanks everyone :)
<pleia2> http://www.frys.com/product/6973897 is the new toy!
<pleia2> I've been looking for a supercheap system for a while to do testing and whatnot on that had virtualization so it could actually be useful beyond that too
<akk> Cool... how well does linux work with those new integrated AMD/Radeons?
<akk> (probably too early to be asking that, unless someone else knows)
<pleia2> yeah, too early for me to tell :)
<pleia2> https://friendly.ubuntu.com/11.10/LENOVO/Lenovo%20G575/A:Fep:KHe:BEG:DpW:B9ip:h:B5G:DOn:B9i/
<pleia2> so it does at least work!
<bkerensa> pleia2: We finally got a proper logo :) https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-or/+junk/logos/view/head:/ubuntu-us-or_generic.svg
<bkerensa> Hope to have our banner printed before release party :)
<pleia2> nice :)
<akk> funny, launchpad doesn't offer a "view" option, just the svg source.
<bkerensa> luckily we have someone who is good with the gimp :D
<bkerensa> akk: yeah ikr :(
 * pleia2 actually loads up Windows 7 first
<akk> I tried clicking download then using my "view in browser" extension, but firefox said it contained errors and it couldn't show it.
<pleia2> (to make sure the computer works!)
<bkerensa> I think our LoCo will also soon have a 1U server colocated locally so we can host our own website and then also have a bunch of VPS instances for doing packaging work
<eps> I was able to open it in Firefox after downloading.
<pleia2> this keyboard has a numberpad, I was in love at first sight
<akk> Ah, open in browser as "server sent mime" rather than "image" opened it.
<pleia2> I see Windows figured out transparency
<bkerensa> pleia2: When a laptop has special keys that are meant to launch windows apps and such is there any way to map those keys to do something on Ubuntu?
<pleia2> (I haven't used it since XP at my accounting job)
<eps> bkerensa: yes
<akk> bkerensa: yes, but sometimes it's easy, sometimes hard depending on the keyboard.
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, the program "xv" can typically tell you what key code is when you press it
<pleia2> then usually can map it from there
<akk> xev
<bkerensa> nice
<pleia2> ah, that's it
<akk> xv is an ancient image viewer :)
<pleia2> right :)
<pleia2> I haven't done it in ages though, my regular keyboard doesn't have such keys and my netbook keys all worked OTB
<akk> but some "multimedia" keys don't show up in xev, and then it gets harder -- you have to map them first or get them through acpi.
<akk> I need to write a script to map my mute key to one of these days.
 * pleia2 turns off Windows
<pleia2> it has gotten prettier anyway
<akk> And I want to map F-F8 to something that pops up a dialog saying "So you didn't believe Akkana when she told you this key isn't mapped, huh?"
<akk> for when people tell me what key to press on my own laptop to talk to a projector :)
<bkerensa> xev is not a very pretty app
<bkerensa> :P
<pleia2> lol
<akk> No, not at all.
<bkerensa> in fact I'm somewhat stumped as to how to figure out what data is important that it sends to terminal
<akk> It's also a pain because ending it causes a flood of additional events and you have to scroll back and find the ones you really wanted.
<akk> bkerensa: Watch the output while you press and release the key you care about.
<akk> (then try to remember that, and scroll back to it after you exit)
<bkerensa> I just did xev | pastebinit and mashed the keys I want to map a few times
<bkerensa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/879810/
<bkerensa> thats what it came up with
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> bkerensa: The only part that matters is the couple of lines that happened when you were pressing and releasing the specific key you're trying to map.
<bkerensa> akk: well I press the button one time and kill xev and it does a lot of lines http://paste.ubuntu.com/879813/
<bkerensa> thats one press of a single button and then killall xev
<akk> bkerensa: That's why I said "watch the output WHILE you press the button"
<akk> and remember where it was, so you can scroll back to it after you exit xev.
<akk> press, some lines come out
<akk> release, some lines come out
<bkerensa> akk: Its hard to because when I press the button it launches the unity files lenses
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> which blocks terminal
<bkerensa> :D
<akk> ugh
<akk> no way to tell unity not to do that, or to move the terminal somewhere else?
<bkerensa> for some reason its mapped to unity-files-lenses
<bkerensa> akk: Hmm I could try to alt-tab
<bkerensa> let me see
<akk> alt-tab would add more event lines, but maybe you could tell which ones they were 'cause they'd have Tab in them.
<akk> Or ... is unity-files-lenses the name of the executable?
<akk> You could temporarily sudo chmod 000 /usr/bin/unity-files-lenses (or whatever)
<akk> so it can't run
<akk> then chmod it back to 755 afterward if you want it back.
<bkerensa> akk: this seems to be the right one http://paste.ubuntu.com/879820/
<akk> bkerensa: Generally you're looking for KeyPress and KeyRelease events.
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> ok
<akk> If you're not seeing any of those when you press the key, than it might be that unity or something is grabbing it before it even gets to X.
<philipballew> meeting go well?
<pleia2> yep, wasn't long :)
<philipballew> great! glad to hear all id good.
<philipballew> *is
<bkerensa> good morning philipballew
<bkerensa> philipballew, pleia2: looks like that got resolved pretty easily
<philipballew> looks good bkerensa
<jtatum2> am i the only one getting repeatedly killed for "excess flood"?
<jtatum2> going to shut down my bouncer until this is sorted
<pleia2> jtatum2: connecting to too many channels?
<jtatum2> perhaps, pleia2
<bkerensa> philipballew: I will be in Oakland the morning of the 12th
<philipballew> bkerensa, you mean the seventh?
<philipballew> or sixth?
<bkerensa> philipballew: Ahh yes... I will be Oakland at 8:42am on the 6th and will headback at 9:52pm on the 12th
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I just got my tickets
<philipballew> nice! flying or training?
<bkerensa> philipballew: Train
<bkerensa> :D
 * philipballew is unsure if training is used right here
<bkerensa> Which saved Canonical nearly $100
<akk> Train was actually cheaper than flying?
<bkerensa> although he asked he I would require a room on the train and I was like dont they just have a seat?
<philipballew> I will be taking the train as well. I think that Flying from Sacramento to Oakland is not very productive.
<bkerensa> maybe I should have asked for the room :P
<bkerensa> but I will likely just take a brief nap when I get in to Oakland
<bkerensa> and periodically doze through the night
<bkerensa> philipballew: Uhh yeah that sounds not so fun... Doesnt Caltain go From Sac to SF?
<bkerensa> then you could just take the Bart from Embarcadero to Oakland
<akk> There's a train but I don't think it's Caltrain.
<akk> Amtrack?
<bkerensa> oh thats right its the Amtrak Capitol something something
<philipballew> no, the placer county commuter express bus does, but thats not on sundays.
<philipballew> public transit on sundays is hard
<bkerensa> philipballew: the travel agency guy has a thick british accent
<philipballew> I need to get one of those.
<bkerensa> philipballew: Amtrak has 10 trains leaving Sac to Oakland on Sunday
<bkerensa> better then my single option of one train :P
<philipballew> yeah, well technically I could leave from Auburn. thats the town I'll be in. The station is say 2 miles from the house there. Sac is nice as is auburn because the cross counrty train comes through pretty often
<philipballew> I should probably do JL square?
<philipballew> I should be able to get my return ticket to a different location.
<philipballew> gotta travel up to Napa to visit my 84 year old Grandmother. Figured at that age I should visit when I am in the area.
<philipballew> the train is 3 hours, but the Amtrak bus is only two hours.
<bkerensa> philipballew: my understanding and from google maps is that both hotels are really close to JL square
<bkerensa> I plan on even walking from JL square to the hotel unless google maps is lying
<philipballew> Im gonna have my bike so I can ride from there to the square towing my suitcase. Like Neapolitan Dynamite towing Kip into town
<bkerensa> https://maps.google.com/maps?saddr=Amtrak+near+Jack+London+Square,+Oakland,+CA&daddr=Marriott-City+Center,+Broadway,+Oakland,+CA&hl=en&sll=45.525427,-122.583534&sspn=0.008358,0.021136&geocode=FS22QAIdUTS2-ClhEAnqx4CPgDHOk0yw_fVwNA%3BFd7QQAIdf0O2-CE43JGc1ULXAinNLkfPtoCPgDEfXi_9bHLTkw&oq=Marriott+City+Center&mra=ls&t=h&z=16
<bkerensa> should be about a 10 minute walk
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew> easy!
<bkerensa> tow a luggage?
<bkerensa> lol
<philipballew> the luggage has wheels
<philipballew> it could work
<philipballew> bit it will most likely end in horrible disaster
<akk> I saw a guy last week mountain biking up Mission Peak with a dog running along on a (short) leash.
<akk> If the dog survived that, I guess wheeled luggage could survive a few blocks.
<philipballew> that can be a very bad idea
<akk> Yeah, I wouldn't have done it (maybe with a really long leash).
<akk> The dog looked like it was enjoying itself at least right then.
<philipballew> i had a friend do that. the dog ran quickly and made her crash and tore her ligament on her front gear sprocket.
<nhaines> Dogs like running.
<akk> I wonder what they do on downhills (short-legged dog, bulldog type)
<kdub> morning channel!
<philipballew> dogs like fetching
<philipballew> Hey kdub
<kdub> <i'll likely be heading up for UDS as well>
<philipballew> I got approved last week so ill be there as well
<pleia2> btw, registration did finally open: http://uds.ubuntu.com/register/
<pleia2> (and as a reminder, anyone can go, the "approvals" people talk about are for paid sponsorships for travel and hotel, the event is free to attend if you can get there on your own)
<philipballew> Ill be packing heat again this conference, as well it is Oakland.
<philipballew> I will rent out the floor on my hotel room for 20 a night. 50 and you can have my bed and I take the floor.
<philipballew> 100 and I leave the room completely
<kdub> havent decided how i'll get up there yet, worse case scenario is a 7h drive :P
<kdub> we're lucky its in-state this time at least!
<akk> I do the drive for SCALE ... nice to have a car once I'm there
<akk> though for Oakland it's not quite so important, I guess.
<bkerensa> akk: will u be at UDS?
<philipballew> i drove that drive yesterday kdub Its doable, just nothing good to look at but cows
<akk> bkerensa: I'll be there, for sure.
<bkerensa> coolbeans
<bkerensa> pleia2: does California have any regular brochures or flyers that it produces to distribute in the community at libraries/schools or even events?
<bkerensa> I have been looking through SpreadUbuntu and cant say that there are any that might currently be up to date
<pleia2> bkerensa: we've handed out the ones from berkeleylug.com, but they need to be updated too :(
<pleia2> http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=2
<pleia2> they make the source available though, I'm sure they'd be happy to have fixes :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Do you guys have a cost effective method for printing? I usually am paying all loco costs that are not sponsored out of pocket so Im thinking kinkos likely is cheapest for mass production?
<bkerensa> printing on my home printer has become to costly
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> especially since costco wont refill my cartridges :(
<pleia2> AFAIK berkeleylug accepts donations to get them printed at a cheap printing shop nearby
<pleia2> actually
<pleia2> I think they get them done at vistaprint
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> 50 for $15
<pleia2> and they have sales all the time
<pleia2> actually, that was for a different product
<pleia2> anyway, vistaprint is pretty cheap as these things go
<pleia2> and if you order from them once, they'll send you billions of deals every day until the end of time
<pleia2> (I might be slightly exaggerating)
<bkerensa> I kind of wish these were updated
<bkerensa> http://doc.ubuntu.com/~marketing/spreadubuntu/DIY%20Material/DIY-at-home/Ubuntu_Leaflet/
<bkerensa> :(
 * bkerensa wonders what happened to ubuntu-marketing
<pleia2> every 6 months someone decides they want to be the leader (or spins off their own project like ubuntu-adverts) and nothing happens
<pleia2> spreadubuntu has been the only really successful marketing thing the community has done, and that's because someone decided to Just Do It
<pleia2> we do need to encourage more people to use it all the time though
<bkerensa> pleia2: Has Canonical supported the ubuntu-marketing team in the past?
<pleia2> no
<bkerensa> =S
<pleia2> canonical has nothing to do with the community side of marketing, they have their own marketing department that only does canonical marketing for Ubuntu
<bkerensa> pleia2: well they have an ad campaign on Google Ads and other ad networks right now that doesnt really push enterprise use at all
<bkerensa> just simply a ad campaign for people to download Ubuntu for free because its "virus free"
<pleia2> they used to create a one sheet of info about Ubuntu that they'd ship in conference packs, but it was never very good (typos even), they didn't give us the source, and it was completely a waste for non-english teams
<pleia2> so we told them to not bother
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> "we" - a session at UDS discussing the useful (or not) stuff in the conference packs
<bkerensa> pleia2: Where do old release CD's end up?
<bkerensa> is there a CD graveyard Canonical owns?
<bkerensa> :d
<pleia2> out of that session came the banners and tablecloths for approved teams though :)
<bkerensa> nice
<pleia2> afaik they try to ship them out to conferences
<pleia2> pycon got a bunch
<bkerensa> if your loco is approved I guess ;)
<pleia2> they don't keep them around though, except LTS
<bkerensa> hence why we are funding our own table cloth and banner :P
<pleia2> we bought our own banner too (another berkeleylug hookup)
<bkerensa> yeah you guys have a nice one
<bkerensa> technically we have a company sponsoring our banner but if they do not come through Im just gonna buy it
<bkerensa> pleia2: Aside from Canonical folk and Ubuntu Contributors is there any other companies or vendors at UDS that work with Ubuntu?
<pleia2> do you put donate jars out at you rbooths?
<pleia2> UDS isn't really a vendor thing, there aren't booths or anything
<bkerensa> pleia2: No I dont really want to deal with money in that manner for transparency purposes and also because it pushes on the fine line of being a Social Club which could require us to incorporate
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I would rather just have companies who have FOSS products and services sponsor things for us
<pleia2> we put one out, never made more than $40 at an event (usually more like $3) so it doesn't really cause problems tax wise
<bkerensa> and have it billed directly to them
<pleia2> some people like giving a $1 here and there for a CD
<pleia2> it helps a little, makes us able to ship CDs across the state each cycle
<bkerensa> yeah when we get approved and have a higher volume of CD's to get out then I can see possibly doing that to cover shipping
<pleia2> well you seem to have expenses already
<bkerensa> right now when I get CD's from Canonical any left overs I give to our loco members and try and get them all out strategically so they end up in all the various parts of the state
<bkerensa> we do most of our events in Portland since its where the bulk of our members are and where the bulk of the state population is
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> this one city is like 80%+ of the states population
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> the CDs weren't really my point
<pleia2> they are our only real expense, I was using them as an example of an expense
<pleia2> you have other expenses, collecting a few bucks at a booth can help with that
<bkerensa> well the expenses... I see it like make a donation to charity or to Mozilla etc but instead into the Ubuntu Ecosystem :D
<bkerensa> me and my fiancee donate to mozilla each year so I like doing it
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> I like to see people engaged locally and enjoying Ubuntu and our community
<pleia2> I was really just speaking to your frequent mention that "you pay for everything" and trying to make suggestions
<bkerensa> yeah
<philipballew> Does a telnet session need root privileges?
<bkerensa> I will definitely be doing a jar soon no doubt though :)
 * kdub got his dyndns working this weekend, may as well switch from the web client to irssi on the home box :)
<philipballew> irssi is really nice for a home box
<kdub> and if you can ssh into a home box from anywhere, its even better
<bkerensa> I wish my Belkin N900 DB supported anything other than just DynDNS .... Ping O matic would be nice
<bkerensa> I think the only good things about this router are its Self Healing, Intellistream Packet Shaping, Dual Band and Eco Conserve Settings
<philipballew> telnet is lame.. my work is making me use it today
<nhaines> It's (mostly) fine over a VPN.
<nhaines> But SSH is pretty much universally better for non-trivial uses.
<philipballew> yeah, they dont see a need to install telnet on the server. Its not my server to have hacked I guess
<Ttech> Well!
<Ttech> Hello everyone.
<DonkeyHotei> hi
<DonkeyHotei> philipballew: are you in sac now?
<philipballew> not currently. Was last week. but will be in like three weeks
<philipballew> had to come here for some work and school
<philipballew> to sd
<DonkeyHotei> i may be leaving here for good within a week
<DonkeyHotei> idk yet for sure
<philipballew> where to DonkeyHotei
<DonkeyHotei> i'll be "technically" homeless, but staying in SF
<DonkeyHotei> details still sketchy
<philipballew> vagabond. I like it
<DonkeyHotei> heh
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-13
<jyo> pleia2: I presume BART means my arrival and departure times are not too important. :)
<pleia2> jyo: hah, yeah, that is kinda goofy when you're local
<pleia2> I think I put 8AM monday and 18:00 Friday
<philipballew> looks like a fun conversation in -women there pleia2 :)
<pleia2> always is
<philipballew> haha, interesting.
<pleia2> philipballew: ok, over here
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/MeetingChecklist
<philipballew> okay!
<pleia2> ^^ need to do that stuff
<pleia2> under "Shortly after the meeting"
 * philipballew reads
<philipballew> that seems doable and something I can do pleia2
<pleia2> :D
<pleia2> I was going to do it this evening, so if you want to do it for this past meeting please do, and let me know if you have questions
<pleia2> when I copy the logs in I usually pull them from the proper date on irclogs.ubuntu.com .txt file because the formatting is right
<philipballew> alright. I was unable to be at the last meeting.  is that okay?
<pleia2> so: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/03/12/%23ubuntu-us-ca.txt
<pleia2> yep, all logs are there :)
<pleia2> 2:08 to 2:25 is the meeting
<pleia2> short!
<philipballew> alright. Ill have a go at it tonight!
<philipballew> pleia2, all you need now is a few days after?
<pleia2> philipballew: I like to get it done within a few days of the meeting
<philipballew> okay, but what stuff on the list has already been done?
<pleia2> nothing
<pleia2> oh
<pleia2> I misunderstood your question
<pleia2> you were talking about the "A Few Days After the Meeting" section
<pleia2> we haven't done meeting summaries in years :(
<pleia2> we keep them on the page because it would be nice, but we don't really have the volunteer power for it
<philipballew> oh. Well I can attempt to do it if its only a few paragraphs.
<pleia2> right now we need "Shortly After the Meeting" done
<philipballew> put libreoffice to work
<philipballew> okay, ill do shortly after
<philipballew> I saw someone with libreOffice on their macbook and said I like that your using LibreOffice. They then took it as in insult saying "well were not all rich and can afford Microsoft office"
<pleia2> hah, oops
<philipballew> haha, what are you goona do
<philipballew> pleia2, what does
<philipballew> Post meeting log (without joins, parts, or quits) to meeting page. Add ||<<Include(CaliforniaTeam/Menu)>>|| to the top of the page. Remove the "Your Agenda Item Here" and "We hope to see you..." lines. Change the "Agenda" heading to "Original Agenda".
<philipballew> mean?
<philipballew> I guess I should ask, what meeting page are we talking about?
<philipballew> the past weeks or next meeting?
<pleia2> the one yesterday
<pleia2> so the page you want to edit and add the log to is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12March11
<philipballew> pleia2, hows that look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/12March11#preview
<pleia2> philipballew: perfect :)
<philipballew> nice!
<philipballew> do I have the power to run a /topic command pleia2 ?
<philipballew> your in luck pleia2 , I had to learn how to change the topic in irc 2 days ago
<pleia2> go for it :)
* philipballew changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, March 25th, 7:00pm PDT | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com  |  We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> now: /mode -o philipballew
<philipballew> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Menu
<pleia2> you'll want to create a page for the next meeting and link it there
<pleia2> well, next after march 325th
<pleia2> 12April08
<philipballew> alright. I can do that.
<pleia2> preview is your friend :)
<philipballew> the page looks really nice now!
<pleia2> remove the || after March25
<philipballew> looks better
<pleia2> great
<philipballew> How do you create a wiki page for the april 8th meeting? Just load the link till it says create a new empty page I guess.
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> they copy the content from March25
<pleia2> and adjust the date
<philipballew> awesome :)
<philipballew> pleia2, when making a new event on the wiki do I add make a meeting minutes link even though there is no meeting minutes yet?
<pleia2> on the loco.ubuntu.com you mean?
<pleia2> or..?
<philipballew> when making a new event like this one http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-california/359/detail/ What should I put for meeting logs?
<pleia2> ah, nothing yet
<philipballew> okay. ill leave it blank
<philipballew> all looks good!!!
<pleia2> I've been adding a single "Agenda item" saying the agenda is on the wiki, like this: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-california/359/detail/
<pleia2> philipballew: oops, had April 8th on the brain :) forums post should mention March 25th
<pleia2> (you can edit it)
<philipballew> pleia2, my bad
<pleia2> elizabeth@coruscant:~$ task delete 30
<pleia2> Permanently delete task 30 'post california meeting tasks'? (y/n) y
<pleia2> Deleting task 30 'post california meeting tasks
<pleia2> yay!
<pleia2> thanks philipballew :)
<philipballew> thats something I can do every other week. Its its like Tuesday and I have forgotten about it hust shoot me a stern email saying to get my rear in gear or something
<philipballew> *if its
<philipballew> s/hust/just
<pleia2> that would be wonderful
<philipballew> man im out of it
<pleia2> hehe
 * pleia2 searches for the numlock key
<pleia2> hrm
<philipballew> worked 6 hours today and 3 hours of classes. all day, everyday
<pleia2> heh, fun
<philipballew> Life is overrated. I should just crawl under a blanket and sleep all day :)
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> ah, there it is
<pleia2> I do that sometimes, but usually it means I'm sick ;)
<pleia2> my laptop can play flash videos, fancy!
<pleia2> (my mini9 kind of dies when I try, plus the speakers don't work anymore)
<DonkeyHotei> "*Global Notice* You may shortly experience a slight disturbance. We are testing some new mood enhancing drugs on the IRCd. If you feel happy and a bit woozy, please give the drugs back to us. They're for the servers, not you"
<pleia2> any unity users around? using 12.04 and even when I maximize windows the launcher stays open, do I need to install CCSM still to adjust this behavior?
<pleia2> (I think it's actually misbehaving at the moment, by default it should go away I think)
<broder> no, that's the new default behavior
<pleia2> oh, good to know
<broder> you have some ability to adjust it through ccsm, but i don't think you can bring back the oneiric behavior
<broder> (i think it either always shows, or always autohides - there's no autohide only if there's a window that wants that space)
<pleia2> always autohide would be grand
<philipballew_> its a bug afaik pleia2. On my system as well.
<pleia2> but ccsm is the proper way to adjust?
<broder> uh...it is *a* way to adjust :)
<broder> i don't know how you're supposed to adjust it
<pleia2> well I didn't know if there was some magic settings menu by default I should use :)
 * pleia2 holds down super key and cheers
 * broder should upgrade to precise
<pleia2> so brilliant
<pleia2> gives you shortcuts!
<philipballew_> its the best!
<broder> the numeric shortcuts? it's always done that
<broder> it's the single best thing about unity
<pleia2> broder: it brings up a window with tons of shortcuts details
<philipballew_> ccsm gets it done, but many people dont like it.
<broder> ooh, cool. i'll try to upgrade today or tomorrow
<pleia2> when I booted up, just a quick click on super opened the dash, but it doesn't anymore
<broder> i guess i can go ahead and upgrade my work desktop since i'm not using it right now
<pleia2> autohide++
<philipballew_> Does anyone know where I would place a script to run when I login?
<bkerensa> wherever you want?
<bkerensa> :D
<broder> Super -> Startup Applications
<dragon> Start Menu > Program Files > Startup
<dragon> or, Start Menu > Program Files > All Users > Startup
<dragon> something like that. :P
<philipballew_> bkerensa, well Id need to script to run without me doing anything
<philipballew_> or just place the script somewhere and point to it somehow
<pleia2> I have a bin/ directory in my home
<pleia2> but it doesn't matter where you put it really
<philipballew_> pleia2, I need to point to it in some system file correct though?
<philipballew_> or just placing a /bin would work as well
<pleia2> philipballew_: system file? when you run it you need to give the full path
<akk> It's safest to give the full path when you're running it from a script.
<pleia2> when you go to "Add" something in the "Startup Application Preferences" one of the fields is Command:
<philipballew_> pleia2, I know that. Its a script to automatically connect to a server somewhere. I was wanting it to run each time I login
<philipballew_> Its headless
<pleia2> oh
<pleia2> I thought this was a desktop
<philipballew_> no, sorry :)
<akk> Wait, what's headless? The machine you're logging into?
<philipballew_> no. the machine im placing the script on. Both machines are technically though
<akk> They're different? You want to log in to machine A and have that cause a script to run on machine B?
<philipballew_> I want to login to headless desktop (a) and have a script to run that telnets into a server
<philipballew_> as soon as i login
<akk> But the script will be running on A, telnetting into B, right?
<philipballew_> yes akk :)
<akk> In that case you can put it in .profile on A (bash uses .profile, right?)
<philipballew_> I think so, Its technically not a bash script. Its expect script. Is that bad?
<akk> From your .profile or .bash_profile you can run a script that's in any language.
<philipballew_> would I need to include #!/usr/bin/expect -f though?
<akk> The .profile would have a command just like whatever you'd use to run it from the command line, e.g. myscript or /home/myname/bin/myscript or whatever.
<philipballew_> ah. I see
<philipballew_> and place the script in anyplace I want
<akk> Yes, either that or put a line in .profile like: expect /home/myname/bin/myscript (if that's how you'd run an expect script, I'm not actually sure).
<akk> Right, the script can go anywhere, as long as bash knows how to find it when it reaches that line in .profile.
<pleia2> I'd probably use .bashrc instead (that's where I put all custom stuff, it runs at the beginning of .profile by default)
<pleia2> but I don't actually know why both .profile and bashrc exist
 * pleia2 asks the internet
<philipballew_> well I can run the script via ./path/to/script from bash. I can just add that line to .bashrc.
<philipballew_> Would the script run though before network connections are made?
<akk> I wouldn't use .bashrc -- that runs when you run a subshell as well as when you log in.
<akk> So even when you run scripts and such, things in .bashrc might run.
<pleia2> yeah, I don't know what an Ubuntu server looks like, but on the desktop the first thing .profile does is source in .bashrc
<pleia2> which was throwing me :)
<akk> If you log in to your desktop and run 3 terminal windows, .bashrc gets run three times.
<pleia2> .profile is interactive, .bashrc is not
<akk> .profile might get run three times if you specify login-shell in your terminal client (not sure if gnome-terminal allows that)
<akk> Right, profile is intended for interactive login shells.
<pleia2> I learned something new today :)
<pleia2> (well, aside from this unity stuff)
<philipballew_> so I should place it in profile?
<pleia2> philipballew_: I wouldn't use ./path/to/file
<pleia2> if it's a bash script I'd use: bash /path/too/file
<akk> or expect /path/to/file since it's an expect script
<pleia2> the ./ syntax for running things doesn't tend to work in scripts (I don't know about profile specifically, but I tend to go on the side of caution)
<akk> or just put the #!/usr/bin/expect at the beginning
<philipballew_> hum. I did get it working by placing it in the bashrc with a ./
<philipballew_> but maybe its a bad idea to leave it there
<akk> ./ might work, but you'd need to be sure what directory bash is in when you hit that line
<pleia2> akk was right, you want .profile rather than .bashrc
<akk> which is probably ~ but I'm not sure I'd want to count on it.
<akk> Much better to specify ~/ or $HOME/ or /home/yourname/ if that's what you want
<philipballew_> I can move it if I need, just because it works now, doesnt mean it will? The only point if this thing is to connect to a server and have a shell open
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-14
<broder> hmm. i seem to be triggering the HUD by accident a lot. my terminal use style appears to involve a lot of accidental alt presses
<broder> whoa...the alt tab behavior is completely different
<broder> oh, no. the super-tab behavior is new. huh
<pleia2> I crashed HUD a bunch of times
<pleia2> "thanks, this has already been reported" it tells me
<broder> did you turn on the new crash reporting stuff?
<pleia2> didn't turn anything on, but I think it's enabled in the daily builds
<broder> ah, possibly. i upgraded
<pleia2> is it wrong to get delivery for a place on 2nd and market? It's raining out
<akk> If they offer it (and presumably charge for it?) then it's not wrong.
<pleia2> I usually walk to pick it up :)
<broder> screw walking in the rain. i'd order
<akk> You're helping the economy, keeping delivery people employed.
<pleia2> less about me getting wet, food coming home would, I don't have an umbrella (it was EOL in the wind several months ago)
<pleia2> that's right!
<broder> hmm, trying out a second monitor to play with some of the new multimonitor stuff
<broder> the pointer barriers feel a bit off, but i can't figure out why
<jbermudes> so... whats the standard diagnostic procedure if a live cd doesnt seem to want to go into the installer or the live cd trial mode
<pleia2> "use the alternate CD"
<pleia2> all it is is an ncurses-based installer, but works on systems that have trouble loading the regular livecd
<jbermudes> the person who is using the livecd wanted to see if ubuntu would work with their system... so I guess at this point the only way to tell is to just install it via the alt?
<pleia2> ah, yeah :\
<jbermudes> well, at least if it doesnt work gparted can just remove the partition and resize it and everything should be back to normal
<philipballew> hey iheartubuntu !
<iheartubuntu> sup!
<iheartubuntu> i just gave out a 10.10 disc on facebook
<iheartubuntu> within like 2 seconds someone replied to my post
<iheartubuntu> FAST
<philipballew> nice! that was a good version
<iheartubuntu> how you doing
<iheartubuntu> straight A's right?
<philipballew> cant really complain. Schools kinda easy. work is a pain, but i have a good amount of free time. Id sae b's :)
<philipballew> *say
<iheartubuntu> are we the only people awake here
<iheartubuntu> sad i missed the sunday meeting. look like lyz was talking to akk and that was it!
<iheartubuntu> wife comp has another virus
<iheartubuntu> embedded in some pdf files she got from a schoolmate
<philipballew> effin windows I tell you
<philipballew> iheartubuntu, you gotta wonder why ms lets it happen
<iheartubuntu> Oh my! you said effin!
<philipballew> or sorry, my bad
<iheartubuntu> when she needs me to fix her comp of viruses she loves ubuntu. when she doesnt need me, she hates ubuntu. haha
<philipballew> wonder why that is
<iheartubuntu> little quirks here and there
<iheartubuntu> skype doesnt work well on her netbook in ubuntu (11.10)
<iheartubuntu> i havent had time to check it.
<iheartubuntu> it works, but doing mic is messed up and you have to manually adjust stuff in the sound settings to get it to work. its not out of the box working.
<iheartubuntu> at work we have ubuntu and she has an HP webcam with built in mic and everything works fine in skype
<philipballew> maybe if skype needs the volume adjusted you can have a script do it when skype closes, and re adjust it when it closes
<iheartubuntu> actually, someone made such a script
<iheartubuntu> to fix this problem on netbooks
<iheartubuntu> but after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.10 i think it wiped the script
<iheartubuntu> i have to go chase it down again
<iheartubuntu> man do i ever love thunderbird for email
<iheartubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1379587
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-15
<iheartubuntu> Testing out the IRC capabilities in the new dev version of Thunderbird. Works and looks nice!
<DonkeyHotei> if it's anything like ChatZilla, i won't bother
<iheartubuntu> Not really. One second and I will paste a snapshot
<iheartubuntu> http://imagebin.org/203631
<iheartubuntu> and yes, that is a rabbit as my wallpaper behind the chat
<iheartubuntu> it works as just a tab in thunderbird like the calendar does
<iheartubuntu> very well integrated
<DonkeyHotei> ewww, even worse than chatzilla
<DonkeyHotei> eventually i'll get around to writing a new irc client myself to address all the suck of existing ones
<iheartubuntu> this works for me as i just need something that connects to irc
<iheartubuntu> what are you looking for in an IRC?
<DonkeyHotei> i would likely start with irssi as a base, and add an xchat-like UI using wxWidgets
<iheartubuntu> interesting
<iheartubuntu> xchat is alot more robust. im never in need of all of its features. for me i just plug in the room name and go
<DonkeyHotei> have you SEEN xchat's code?
<iheartubuntu> no
<DonkeyHotei> it has examples of everything not to do in software
<iheartubuntu> with this chat in thunderbird you can plug in other servers but you need to know the server name
<iheartubuntu> that bad?
<DonkeyHotei> i haven't seen irssi's code, but it can't be worse
<iheartubuntu> im going to close out this thunderbird chat since its dev... its download ALL my mail off of all my servers
<iheartubuntu> brb
<DonkeyHotei> heh
<philipballew_> pleia2, what was the name of that task management software you mentioned you use?
<pleia2> philipballew: taskwarrior
<jyo> Woah, Super key in Unity for shortcuts. Nice
<DonkeyHotei> i use Super-C for calculator, myself
<DonkeyHotei> i used to use the same in gnome
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-16
<pleia2> jyo: yeah :D
 * greg-g is still a GNOME-DO fan
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> any1 there?
<locodir-user> omg, i try 3 different loco teams irc's and no1 answers...
<locodir-user> ill just stick with windows for now
<iheartubuntu> hello?
<iheartubuntu> still there locodir
<iheartubuntu> whats up
<locodir-user> oh sup!
<iheartubuntu> :D
<iheartubuntu> everyone must be riveted to a car chase on tc
<iheartubuntu> tv
<locodir-user> before i start questioning, are you a pro at ubutu
<iheartubuntu> kinda yes, kinda no
<iheartubuntu> i'll try
<locodir-user> oh lol im from arizona but i think the team is sleeping
<locodir-user> about the car chase, wats going on?
<iheartubuntu> just kidding!
<iheartubuntu> theres not one on... (yet
<iheartubuntu> the night is still young
<locodir-user> lol ok'
<iheartubuntu> so something wrong with your system?
<locodir-user> no actually, im a pro (in bold letters) at windows but its getting old and ive heard about ubuntu
<locodir-user> so i did the wubi
<locodir-user> im using it right now
<iheartubuntu> cool!
<iheartubuntu> i started with wubi back in 2006
<locodir-user> but im very dissapointed that MANY essentials dont run on ubuntu like adobe flash player
<locodir-user> so i cant watch utube vids
<iheartubuntu> what version ubuntu?
<locodir-user> 11.10
<iheartubuntu> and you are on ubuntu right now?
<locodir-user> yes
<iheartubuntu> the easiest way.. go into the Ubuntu Software Center
<iheartubuntu> the orange shopping bag icon
<iheartubuntu> and do a search for "ubuntu restriced extras"
<iheartubuntu> whoops
<iheartubuntu> ubuntu restricted extras
<iheartubuntu> and install that
<iheartubuntu> do u have a fast internet connection?
<locodir-user> yes almost 2.1 mb download per sec with movie streaming
<iheartubuntu> im not sure how big that is... might be 50-200 mb depending
<locodir-user> now b4 we continue
<iheartubuntu> so youre good
<locodir-user> ive been having a problem
<locodir-user> with all file accesing
<locodir-user> it always asks me for a password
<iheartubuntu> which files?
<locodir-user> but i dont have one on
<iheartubuntu> in file manager?
<locodir-user> the authorization password
<locodir-user> the one you need to authorize when doing anything
<iheartubuntu> you dont have a password?
<locodir-user> no
<iheartubuntu> ive never installed ubuntu without needing to enter a password the very first time
<iheartubuntu> when you installed ubuntu using wubi
<locodir-user> well i did have one
<locodir-user> then i changed the settings after i finished
<iheartubuntu> it should have asked for a username and a password in wubi launcher
<iheartubuntu> which settings did u change? the password?
<iheartubuntu> you might need to use your original password when installing
<locodir-user> ok let me try
<locodir-user> nope
<locodir-user> didnt work
<iheartubuntu> so it asks for a password to access a file in file manager?
<akk> Have you tried just hitting enter when it asks for the password.
<locodir-user> yes
<iheartubuntu> maybe you arent in administrator mode anymore
<locodir-user> ill check
<iheartubuntu> your dad put ubuntu on for a reason son
<locodir-user> it says
<iheartubuntu> just kidding :)
<locodir-user> lol actually im the one who downloaded ubuntu
<locodir-user> ....
<locodir-user> he dislikes me messing with software and new stuff
<locodir-user> anyway
<locodir-user> it says
<locodir-user> Account type:
<locodir-user> administrator
<locodir-user> so.. im still the admin..
<iheartubuntu> can u go to the system settings?
<akk> Can you set a password? Just to see if it gets you past this problem?
<iheartubuntu> the red icon with gear
<iheartubuntu> and then "user accounts"
<locodir-user> @akk, no it askes for "the current password" which i dont have
<akk> darn
<locodir-user> and when i leave it blank
<locodir-user> it doesnt allow me to click next
<iheartubuntu> the red icon with gear
<iheartubuntu> and then "user accounts"
<locodir-user> ok
<iheartubuntu> so tell me how many accounts are listed
<locodir-user> 1
<locodir-user> which has my name on it
<iheartubuntu> and it says administrator?
<iheartubuntu> what if you click the "unlock"
<locodir-user> it asks for a password -_-
<locodir-user> and yes it says administrator
<iheartubuntu> type in your password then
<locodir-user> i tried
<iheartubuntu> have you ever changed the password?
<locodir-user> no, my first password was livelong (i honestly dont care if you know)
<locodir-user> then i checked the option to no password
<iheartubuntu> mine is bigmonkey (old girlfriends nickname)
<iheartubuntu> not her name, my name
<iheartubuntu> she did walk with a limp though
<locodir-user> rofl i thought that was her nickname
<iheartubuntu> no password just means no password to log into ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> so if you can figure it out you are screwed mate
<iheartubuntu> i would go back to windows, uninstall wubi and start over remembering your password
<locodir-user> well, if i do a clean install after i back up the files via ubuntu one. when i restore, will apply the "current" pass i have
<iheartubuntu> clean install?
<iheartubuntu> if you did wubi its like a virtual partition on your disc within windows
<iheartubuntu> if you did a dual boot it actually partitions the hard drive
<locodir-user> yes i know'
<locodir-user> when i say clean install, i mean completely delete ubuntu and retry ( but if i can get the hang of ubuntu, i might just install it over windows
<iheartubuntu> i havent done wubi in year but cant imagine its changed much.
<iheartubuntu> thats how i did it... wubi first for a few weeks, then i wiped it clean, then did a dual boot for a few months, then wiped it all and did only ubuntu
<iheartubuntu> 6 years later and not one virus
<locodir-user> does ubuntu have an equvalant to windows "task manager"?
<iheartubuntu> system monitor
<locodir-user> how do i access that?
<iheartubuntu> click the ubuntu icon top left and type that in
<locodir-user> ok
<locodir-user> im just wondering
<locodir-user> do u know if there are any youtube series that goes indepth about ubuntu?
<iheartubuntu> not sure
<iheartubuntu> youtube wont work if you cant install flash as you need a password
<iheartubuntu> so.... fastest way is to uninstall wubi (which removes ubuntu)
<iheartubuntu> then reinstall ubuntu with wubi
<iheartubuntu> remembering your password this time
<locodir-user> sure, but what does it mean when i install the ubuntu restricted extras it says: remove libav utility and codec library
<iheartubuntu> thats ok
<iheartubuntu> the restricted extras gives you stuff like flash, java, and mp3 capabilities
<locodir-user> and what does " [sudo] password for (my name):
<locodir-user> man
<iheartubuntu> which cant be installed by default for licensing purposes
<locodir-user> mean*(
<locodir-user> not man..
<iheartubuntu> it is asking for your password
<locodir-user> well B4 i took of the password
<locodir-user> it didnt let me type anything
<iheartubuntu> how did you take it off?
<locodir-user> when you go to password:
<locodir-user> theres an option that says none
<locodir-user> back to the terminal thingy
<locodir-user> the flashing rectangle'
<locodir-user> flashes
<locodir-user> and when i press any button it stops
<locodir-user> and when i press more nothing happens
<iheartubuntu> are u in a terminal window?
<locodir-user> it only starts to reflash when i click on the stop where it was
<locodir-user> yes
<iheartubuntu> since you are new i recommend installing the restricted extras via software center
<locodir-user> yes i know thats an option for the flash player
<locodir-user> but there are many other things that need me to go through the terminal
<iheartubuntu> ???
<locodir-user> and i always get stuck at the password thing
<locodir-user> ex.
<locodir-user> http://debianhelp.wordpress.com/2011/09/12/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-11-10-aka-oneiric-ocelot/
<locodir-user> most of the things on that page require me to use the terminal
<iheartubuntu> you dont need any of that
<iheartubuntu> it can all be done in software center usually
<locodir-user> ok well time for me to read a lot more. re-install wubi and oh shit
<locodir-user> just remember
<locodir-user> only free till next, next monday
<locodir-user> well nvm that
<locodir-user> thx for the support
<iheartubuntu> np
<locodir-user> one last question
<locodir-user> whenever people say to go the system
<locodir-user> where would that be?
<iheartubuntu> not sure what you mean by that
<iheartubuntu> system settings?
<iheartubuntu> system monitor?
<locodir-user> well this is wat it says
<locodir-user> (System ⟶ Administration ⟶ Software Sources)
<locodir-user> and many other things like this:
<locodir-user> (System ⟶ Administration ⟶ Update Manager)
<locodir-user> (System ⟶ Administration ⟶ Synaptic Package Manager)
<iheartubuntu> ubuntu recently redesigned itself. those are old commands for ubuntu 10.10 or older
<iheartubuntu> 11.04 and 11.10 use a new desktop interface called Unity
<iheartubuntu> in unity you would just click the ubuntu logo at the top left and then type in "software sources"
<iheartubuntu> or "update manager"
<iheartubuntu> or "synaptic package manager"
<iheartubuntu> synaptic isnt installed by default anymore since most of what you need to do is through software center
<iheartubuntu> you can however install synaptic, but.... you need your password
<locodir-user> lol dont worry ill get the pass problem fixed
<locodir-user> so it says to go to synaptic package manager so i can change the repositoriesw
<iheartubuntu> you can also do that in the ubuntu software center too
<iheartubuntu> just open it up and look through the menu options
<iheartubuntu> good luck!
<locodir-user> kk thx
<locodir-user> anyone here?
<locodir-user> just need to ask a simple question
<locodir-user> echo to bravo
<locodir-user> do you read me?
<jyo> pleia2: "we'll be closing the tab often." lol
<pleia2> heh :) I'm sure people don't mean it (probably forgot), but there have been a few instances of folks walking out without paying and my bill (or Jono's) ends up bigger than it should be
<pleia2> much better if we close the tab often, and let people know we're doing it
<jyo> Hooray someone inadvertently buying me a drink last time
<pleia2> hehe
<iheartubuntu> hi all. i had upgraded an older computer to 11.10 and the HDD light is always on now. any way to check or fix this?
<iheartubuntu> the computer is 2.4ghtz, P4, 1GB mem, 128mb nvidia video card
<iheartubuntu> 32bit
<iheartubuntu> this comp had 10.10 on it and the HDD light was hardly ever on unless i was opening BIG pdf files or something
<iheartubuntu> seems like 11.10 is maxxing something out
<iheartubuntu> btw i think that kid last night was trying to get into his dads ubuntu system or something :)
<pleia2> iheartubuntu: is it just the light, or can you hear the drive all the time?
<iheartubuntu> i dont really hear the hard drive doing anything
<iheartubuntu> and i installed a lil program called SYSPEEK
<iheartubuntu> which shows me the system monitor
<iheartubuntu> and thats about 10-30%
<iheartubuntu> most of the time
<iheartubuntu> the light doesnt really blink either as if its accessing anything. its just solid ON
<Faqtotum> how ok is it to install precise as production at this point?
<pleia2> "never install betas in production"
<iheartubuntu> agreed on that
<iheartubuntu> i put precise on my laptop and every time i turn it on there are a ton of updates
<pleia2> as an LTS the betas have been smoother than normal, but I wouldn't say it's ok for production
<Faqtotum> i did that with breezy and hardy without too much trouble
<iheartubuntu> in older editions of ubuntu betas i had crashes and other problems. not at all these days on beta releases
<Faqtotum> i need to get the machine into a production state with LTS ASAP and it's too new for 10.04
<pleia2> Faqtotum: for what it's worth, I installed the daily build from the 13th and ran updates today, the update manager has now crashed and I'll probably have to reinstall
<Faqtotum> :(
<pleia2> if I did updates every day it might have been better, but I don't know
<Faqtotum> not a good sign
<pleia2> (trying to fix it with plain apt now, I don't usually use the gui update manager but I was trying to use the system like a normal person)
<pleia2> saved \o/
<pleia2> looks like it was just the graphical update manager that went south on me
<philipballew> bkerensa, now that omg is down, I need to find a new place to troll...
<bkerensa> philipballew: Reddit is the usual suspect
<philipballew> reddit is my favorite
<philipballew>   /r/ubuntu is okay
<bkerensa> I like /r/portland and /r/politics
<philipballew>  /r/plnu is for my school.
<philipballew> welcome to the sheltered bubble of a Christian school
<philipballew> where the students are liberal and the administration is scarred about it
<philipballew> they gave me a scholarship, I shouldn't complain about the head people probably
<akk> uh-oh, they kicked him off the network for complaining
<pleia2> lol
<bkerensa> my new shoes are here! So glad I get to wear shoes that nobody else can even buy yet :D
<pleia2> I'm not sure I'd want to be a beta tester for shoes
<bkerensa> pleia2: Not even these? http://i.imgur.com/XPk0V.jpg
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> they aren't pink
<bkerensa> pleia2: I think they are going to offer a Pink version sometime not sure
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> lol
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-17
<pleia2> broder: turns out I hold down alt when I switch to an irssi window to quickly read something but intend to go right back - argh menu!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-03-18
<broder> pleia2: haha, yeah, i finally disabled the HUD because i was pair programming with someone and they kept mocking me
<broder> gah. wait, i actually just noticed that alt tab doesn't work. if disabling the hud means none of my alt keys work, i.....well, i will be very unhappy
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-11
<pleia2> argh, posterous is going away soon, but maybe it's for the best, it's becoming increasingly unreliable anyway
<pleia2> didn't post the berkely ubuntu hour or our meeting tonight
<pleia2> meeting in ~4 minutes :)
<bkerensa> \o/
 * bkerensa has spent all day hacking =s
<pleia2> I accidentally a 2.5 hour nap
<pleia2> :P
<grantbow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13March10
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13March10 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Mar 11 02:01:21 2013 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> ok, who all is here for the meeting? :)
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13March10
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/13March10 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> agenda ^^
 * eps waves
<pleia2> #topic SCaLE11x summary
<grantbow> o/
<grantbow> scale was well done!
<pleia2> so first we had Ubucon on Friday, Richard Gaskin did a great job with that
<pleia2> then the booth!
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/8507370683/in/set-72157632856093439
<darthrobot> Title: [IMG_0169 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<pleia2> it looked nice, I didn't help with anything but setup ;)
<pleia2> eps: any comments, as a volunteer?
<eps> We needed more DVDs to hand out.
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> that should be organized earlier next year, sending a last minute note to the list to see if anyone could burn them was not optimal
 * grantbow nods
<bkerensa> On the DVD front I want to mention LoCo's might have more resources soon.... mhall119's is proposing some more resources including DVD's/Swag and Funds for LoCo's
<pleia2> bkerensa: that would be great :)
<pleia2> we did get 150 DVDs specifically for this conferences, but it really isn't enough for a 2k person conference
<bkerensa> nope
<grantbow> what's a good ratio?
<pleia2> we've typically given out 300-400 at scale
<eps> We kind of got blindsided by the "best swag" contest -- apparently they only decided to do it about three days before.
<grantbow> and it's getting bigger
<pleia2> so 1 disk per 5 attendees?
<bkerensa> I believe they are thinking of follow Mozilla Reps ratio for swag.... So if you had 2k people they would try and reach at least 50% of attendees with resources
<pleia2> eps: as a not-company, it will always be hard for us to compete there
<bkerensa> so 1000 CD's
<pleia2> bkerensa: yeah, that would be much better
<grantbow> a USB copy station might help too
<bkerensa> this is of course all subject to Jono's +1 -> Rick Spencer (??) -> Jane?
<grantbow> a la... what's that software name again?
<eps> Of the half dozen or so other direct competitors, only Fedora was in our league.
<eps> We did OK.
<eps> Remember 'Buntu Stand? :-)
<pleia2> :)
<eps> I like the idea of create on demand, because that would let us provide Kubuntu, etc. if people want it.
<pleia2> yeah, that would be nice
<grantbow> buntu stand!
<grantbow> I was looking but can't find the branch right now
<grantbow> https://launchpad.net/buntustand
<grantbow> there
<darthrobot> Title: ['Buntu Stand in Launchpad]
<grantbow> I was doing something similar with Toaster for the olpcsf.org with XO-1's
<grantbow> similar in a broad sense
<grantbow> give stuff to people with self-serve machines
<grantbow> buntu stand was mostly for burning CDs in a distributed way as I recall
<grantbow> for the XOs I was trying to do bootable usb sticks but ran into security issues during implementation
<grantbow> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Activities/Toaster
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Error reading title]
 * pleia2 gives darthrobot a cookie
<pleia2> grantbow: is that where the project stans now?
<pleia2> stands
<pleia2> now that I'm better at python it may be something I'm intersted in
<grantbow> it should be easier to give away free software using free software
<grantbow> stalled
<pleia2> (I don't have an XO, but I'm sure there are plenty floating around for borrowing :))
<grantbow> join the email list and I'll write a summary there soon
<grantbow> it's kind of off-topic
<grantbow> will buntu stand work with DVDs?
<pleia2> presumably with the right hardware it would be fine
<tedski> aren't usb sticks more usable these days?
<tedski> oh, and, hi :)
<pleia2> tedski: unfortunately we don't have the budget to give everyone usb sticks
<grantbow> I think so, especially with grub2. http://rww.name/articles/grub2iso/
<darthrobot> Title: [Booting ISOs from GRUB 2]
<grantbow> hi tedski
<tedski> i'd think a touch screen kiosk where they could insert their own usb stick
<grantbow> sounds good, want to help? :-)
<tedski> i'm brainstorming right now
<pleia2> our budget is $0, plus what volunteers can provide :)
<tedski> :)
<eps> CD/DVD media are inexpensive enough to give away
<tedski> what's the need-by date?
<tedski> i don't even know what event we're talking about
<pleia2> 2014
<grantbow> scale12x?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> in los angeles
<eps> Or release parties, or the Linux Picnic (if there is one).
<pleia2> I haven't heard anything from linux picnic folks, usually they need to book by now
<pleia2> I fear it's dead again
<grantbow> we were talking about scale11x which just finished
<eps> Or Software Freedom Day.
<pleia2> yeah, it would be nice to have it for all these things, so i guess there isn't really a need-by date
<grantbow> the idea for toaster was born during an SFD
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> alright, well I think we pretty much covered scale11x then
<tedski> so, i guess the happy medium is to have the kiosk offer to dd to your flash drive or spit out a free cd
<eps> The point being that the effort would be worth the time investment.
<grantbow> SFD is Sept 21st. http://softwarefreedomday.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [Software Freedom Day - SFD Home]
<pleia2> tedski: yeah, that would be nice, it would probably be driven by a laptop though
<pleia2> so kind of poor mans kiosk (since we're poor :))
<grantbow> grub2 booting allows for multiple images on a single flash drive but is more complicated
<grantbow> and doesn't always work on some hardware
<pleia2> yeah
<tedski> pleia2: i was just thinking it'd be a good re-use of my old netbook with a usb burner and a laser cut case
<grantbow> or a tablet
<pleia2> tedski: yeah, totally!
<eps> Reliability is important.
<pleia2> grantbow: with usb and dvd?
<tedski> so, we're still in the budget
<grantbow> usb unless you have a usb dvd to burn with
<pleia2> I thought about tablet because it's touchable, but not sure how to burn a dvd from them (or plug in a usb stick)
<pleia2> since they lack ports for such things
<grantbow> true
<grantbow> so laptop it is
<pleia2> can someone take an action item to continue this discussion on list? (and tedski - are you on the mailing list? :))
<eps> Would a PXE boot server be useful?
<tedski> i am not on the mailing list... let me remedy that
<grantbow> shiva plug maybe
<tedski> but, i will definitely donate the aspire one
<tedski> and possibly a touchscreen for it
<grantbow> we are getting closer to the "in-a-box" proposals for install servers and/or LUG servers I've discussed with Rick in the past
<grantbow> and that we've discussed for partimus.org a little
<pleia2> so a little bird told me that buntustand can support having a front end, so a tablet could presumably be used as that, the back end would be the laptop you plug stuff into
<grantbow> nice
<pleia2> this is sounding pretty spiffy, I'm excited :)
<tedski> time to make dinner
 * tedski &
 * grantbow waves
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to bring buntustand discussion to list
<darthrobot> ACTION: pleia2 to bring buntustand discussion to list
<pleia2> so, thanks to everyone who helped at scale11x :)
<grantbow> +1
<pleia2> I'm glad I didn't have to do much ;)
<pleia2> I was quite sick that weekend
<eps> Special thanks to nhaines
<grantbow> +1 - great phone demos
<pleia2> oh yes, he sacrificed his phone for the weekend!
<pleia2> people really loved being able to see it, with all the buzz that had been around over it
<pleia2> #topic other business
<pleia2> so, we use posterous for cross-posting to twitter, identica and facebook page
<pleia2> 1. it's been unreliable lately - I sent 2 posts recently and totally didn't pay attention to the fact that they didn't actually post :(
<pleia2> 2. it's going away april 30th anyway
<pleia2> any social media gurus have recommendations?
<pleia2> the facebook page thing may be impossible, posterous is the only service If ound that could cross-post to pages (personal accounts are easy)
<bkerensa> WordPress can cross post
<pleia2> to facebook pages too?
<bkerensa> yes
<pleia2> sweet
<pleia2> it may be good to have an us-controlled version of this anyway
<bkerensa> It should be in the Jetpack plugin "Socialize" or something they call it
<pleia2> ok cool, I'll give you a nudge later this week if I have questions
<pleia2> thank you!
<bkerensa> k
<pleia2> #action pleia2 to look into WP plugin for social media crossposting
<darthrobot> ACTION: pleia2 to look into WP plugin for social media crossposting
<pleia2> SF Ubuntu Hour coming up on Wednesday
<pleia2> I'm not running the debian dinner, but it's just a BART ride away at 7:30: http://bad.debian.net/list/2013-March/003537.html
<darthrobot> Title: [ANNOUNCEMENT: B.A.D. Meeting For March 2013]
<pleia2> so I'll probably go to that, anyone is welcome to tag along (or just go to that ;))
<grantbow> because every Ubuntu user is a Debian user ;-)
<pleia2> hooray for Debian!
<pleia2> anyone else have anything before we wrap up?
<grantbow> who attended the UDS last week?
<grantbow> first online one
 * eps did
<eps> Much as I wasn't thrilled by the 6 a.m. start time, it was way better than Budapest.
<grantbow> anyone else have anything before we wrap up?
<pleia2> hopefully the UDS in May-ish will be better attended since we can plan accordingly
<pleia2> (of course I'll be out of the country)
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone for coming :)
<grantbow> pleia2: thanks for chairing
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Mar 11 02:47:08 2013 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2013/ubuntu-us-ca.2013-03-11-02.01.moin.txt
<grantbow> anyone know how to right-click on a nexus 7 flashed with 13.04?
<pleia2> is it the same as with 12.10?
<grantbow> don't know
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Nexus7/FAQ#How_do_I_right_click.3F
<darthrobot> Title: [Nexus7/FAQ - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> (that's the FAQ that was started at UDS-R, treasure trove of awesome)
<grantbow> thanks!
<grantbow> not nearly as good a demo as the phone
<grantbow> I wonder when the nexus7 images will get the fancy phone stuff
<bkerensa> well they are two different platforms
<bkerensa> and there is a nexus7 touch image already
<bkerensa> :D
<grantbow> cool, I'll have to find it
<grantbow> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<darthrobot> Title: [Touch/Install - Ubuntu Wiki]
<bkerensa> grantbow:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Install
<darthrobot> Title: [Touch/Install - Ubuntu Wiki]
<grantbow> thanks :-)
<grantbow> hi b_
<grantbow> bye
<bkerensa> But the Ubuntu Touch images you see now are not what will be released
<bkerensa> basically they are going full circle in this whole process
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Nexus 7 images were to optimize the Ubuntu base and Ubuntu Touch images today are just to demo for marketing mostly
<bkerensa> since the current touch images are just Cyanogenmod with a UI shell
<bkerensa> they have to build the entire backend and ubuntu base and a bootloader
<bkerensa> I think the big thing is getting their patches from the first Ubuntu N7 tests in upstream
<bkerensa> it shouldnt be too long though for a better image to come out though... I know the foundations team is spending most of their time working on the bootloader and base stuff
<bkerensa> =o
<pleia2> they got one look at us... :P
<grantbow> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox_OS says it that other OS will work on Otoro, PandaBoard, Emulator (ARM and x86), Desktop, Nexus S, Nexus S 4G, Samsung Galaxy S II, and Galaxy Nexus
<darthrobot> Title: [Firefox OS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<grantbow> s/it //
<bkerensa> grantbow: indeed... We already have OEM's making the first phones :)
<grantbow> fun, can't wait to try it somehow
<bkerensa> pleia2: you see http://www.muktware.com/5369/how-will-changes-ubuntu-affect-kubuntu-exclusive-interview-jonathan-riddell
<darthrobot> Title: [How will changes at Ubuntu affect Kubuntu: exclusive interview with Jonathan Riddell | Muktware]
<bkerensa> ?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> can't say I'm thrilled with the fraud accusation, as Canonical does shoulder a financial burden of supporting the flavors (have to be coordinated during releases and qa process, spin up and host isos)
<pleia2> I'm quite thankful for that
<pleia2> so while they might not be handing a direct check to folks who work on flavors, I assume they instead put those donations toward that infrastructure and work
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-12
<bkerensa> Yeah I think he was just trying to point out that it mentions "Extra support for the flavors"
<bkerensa> as in more than is already done
<bkerensa> I know I donated to the flavors and have no idea what it did :D
 * pleia2 nods
<bkerensa> but yeah fraud was a bad word
<pleia2> the whole idea to donating to a company is weird to me anyway ;)
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> s/to/of
<bkerensa> the whole idea of donating to a company that already gets lots of my time for free is weird but I hoped the money would pass through to support things :D
<bkerensa> like more Xubuntu stickers!
<bkerensa> :D
<pleia2> I'd much prefer to give a little money to actually developing it than promoting it
<pleia2> one is somewhat useless without the other :)
<kryptus> Can anyone tell me how to get rid of a boot glitch.  I'm running Xbuntu 12.10 and it works great but that glitch annoys me.  I'v also encountered it on debian and ubuntu.  Is it that grub2 has a bug or something?
<pleia2> what is the "boot glitch"?
<kryptus> I could kind of compare it to a glitchy set of black and white lines like a vertical barcode flickering for abot 15 to 20 seconds.
<kryptus> *about
<pleia2> happen to be a dell? looks like others have had this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198937/grub-menu-screen-flicker
<darthrobot> Title: [grub2 - Grub menu screen flicker - Ask Ubuntu]
<pleia2> (I haven't seen it on my systems though)
<pleia2> actually, not even my dell
<kryptus> No it's a Gateway laptop.
<kryptus> I think the link might help...  Thank you!
<pleia2> well, it's a different boot loader currently served up by some random person's ppa, so it's not something I'd recommend
<kalenjohnson> I think I had that problem on my Gateway, which was using an Nvidia 8800m
<kalenjohnson> haven't seen the issue on my newish laptop with a 560m though
<kalenjohnson> I've seen it happen in a VM with other distro's though, just tonight with Fuduntu, so I'm thinking it might be sort of random...
<kryptus> What if I were to replace grub with lilo?
<pleia2> lilo is unmaintained, not sure it would even work
 * pleia2 clearly has not appropriately fixed her internal clock for DST :(
<pleia2> time to try and sleep
<kalenjohnson> me too
<bkerensa> pleia2: top of the morning
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-13
<akk> Weird, pangolin can't play sounds on my laptop. PCM is always muted and won't un-mute, which may be why I can't hear anything.
<bkerensa> xfce4-power-manager migrated to logind :D \o/
<raevol> anyone know how to make a storage pool in xen?
<raevol> nevarmind
 * akk staples MarkDude to the channel
<bkerensa> =o
 * kalenjohnson tries to make a =o face
<kalenjohnson> just installed xubuntu in a VM. I'm surprised, I thought xfce was rather basic, but xubuntu is surprisingly pretty
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-14
<raevol> xfce is pretty darn sophisticated, just lightweight at the same time
<raevol> xubuntu only suffers because of thunar
<raevol> but! ttyl
<pleia2> SF Ubuntu Hour tonight \o/
<kalenjohnson> Too bad I'm not in SF
<pleia2> indeed :)
<pleia2> going to a debian dinner after
<geofft> the Ubuntu Hours are so early, for those of us who work south. But I'll be at BAD
<pleia2> geofft: yeah, so not to conflict with BAD
<pleia2> (which traditionally starts around 7 or 8)
<kdub> havent seen phillipballew in a while
<grantbow> he's around
<grantbow> oh, but in IRC you are right, Feb 1st.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-03-17
<grantbow> So, why isn't every desktop running openstack? I've tried to get the config going on my machine but I'm having trouble.
<grantbow> I am listening to this right now after a quick google search for "openstack desktop" http://www.openstack.org/summit/san-diego-2012/openstack-summit-sessions/presentation/cloudifying-virtual-desktops-how-openstack-can-reduce-the-cost-and-complexity-of-virtual-desktops
<darthrobot> Title: [OpenStack Summit Sessions » OpenStack Open Source Cloud Computing Software]
<geofft> I have opinions on this subject!
<geofft> (I work for a company that does locally-hosted virtual desktops)
<geofft> (because cloud-hosted virtual desktops suck e.g. as soon as you step into a plane)
<geofft> I do (naturally) think having every desktop run a hypervisor is a very reasonable direction for things to go.
<grantbow> hi geofft
<tedski> geofft: openstack isn't really a desktop thing
<tedski> geofft: also, if you're in northern california, there's an openstack talk at the SFLUG meeting
<geofft> Yeah, OpenStack strikes me as the wrong way to do this
<geofft> tedski: I'm planning on showing up! I do separately care about server virtualization
<tedski> cool! see you there!
<grantbow> I helped line up the speaker for balug.org on Tuesday :-)
<grantbow> Stefano Maffulli is the community manager of OpenStack.org
<grantbow> but I can't get it working well on my machine for my desktop, lol
<grantbow> so geofft and tedski, have you tried different setups?
<geofft> for running openstack on a desktop?
<geofft> with my work hat off, all I've played with is kvm, which works pretty well
<grantbow> that's what I've setup - you installed an x server in your host?
<grantbow> I haven't installed x yet
<geofft> wait, I misunderstood -- I thought you were asking about the desktop case?
<geofft> as in graphical desktop? kvm is what I use on my laptop
<grantbow> I am thinking of the desktop case but was trying to run the host without X and only the client OS with X but I don't think I can do that.
<grantbow> s/client/guest/
<geofft> ah, that's theoretically doable but in practice not what you want
<geofft> you'd have to pass through the entire video card to the guest
<geofft> and basically lose all ability to interact with the host otherwise
<geofft> the guest drivers think they own the hardware, and will get confused if you switch back and forth
<grantbow> yeah
<grantbow> for anyone following along, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desktop_virtualization is descriptive
<darthrobot> Title: [Desktop virtualization - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<grantbow> I was trying to keep the host minimal but it needs x
<geofft> yeah
<geofft> for work we actually install gnome-session, a custom WM, pulseaudio, etc.
<geofft> especially if it's a laptop, power management is nice.
<grantbow> gnome-desktop-environment should be ok
<grantbow> so many darn dependencies
<grantbow> 1022 packages
<grantbow> so much crap
<geofft> yeahhh
<geofft> it's possible to strip that down and get GDM + session but not any applets
<geofft> but even so it's still big
<grantbow> trying to keep the host simple isn't simple
<grantbow> it's not going to use all that on the host, just in the guests
<grantbow> xserver-common or xserver-common-lts-quantal, hmm, probably the latter.
<grantbow> and xfs and xserver
<grantbow> err, xfs and xserver-xorg-lts-quantal but those bring in another 64 packages of video servers I will never use
 * grantbow shrugs and installs
<geofft> haha
<geofft> you don't really need to install -all
<grantbow> the x dependencies are just a little heavy is all. it's just disk I guess
<grantbow> hmm, kernel 3.5 just came in too. uname -a says 3.2.0-38 up to now.
<geofft> that gets pulled in by the -lts-quantal hardware enablemenet stack
<grantbow> as long as it works
<geofft> since support for newer gfx cards want both kernel and Xorg patches
<grantbow> from here gdm says it wants 502 dependencies along with it, lol
<grantbow> crap crap crap
<geofft> re disk space, work fits the host + VMware Player + a VM running chromium on a CD with squashfs
<grantbow> lightdm wants 229
<grantbow> nice
<geofft> so uncompressed I'd expect you to only need a gigabyte and change
<geofft> we do trim /usr/share/doc etc., but nothing drastic
<grantbow> yeah, the time to trim is annoying though
<grantbow> hmm, it's after 10:30. I was hoping to get a call before then.
<grantbow> which wm do you use?
<grantbow> a custom one at work?
<grantbow> I'll try lxde first
<grantbow> for the host
<geofft> we have a custom WM that subclasses Mutter
<geofft> mostly so that it can force VMs to go full-screen and do some other config
<grantbow> cool
<geofft> I've seen tiling WMs used to good effect here
<geofft> I already use xmonad on my personal machines, so it works well
<grantbow> lxde defaults to openbox
<grantbow> almost there. lightdm is ok but I think it's looking for mutter
<grantbow> damn network manager getting in the way
<grantbow> disabled in /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf "managed=false" and /etc/network/interfaces "iface wlan0 inet manual"
<grantbow> aha, selecting an lxde session did the trick
<grantbow> from the lightdm login window
<MarkDude> grantbow: ping
<grantbow> MarkDude: pong
<MarkDude> Hey G, trying to figure out where to ask, that package is "web/django app thingy" so arm is secondary it sounds like
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-10
<rww> Meeting in 20 minutes, hopefully everyone's clocks are correct :)
<nhaines> I'm all set for our 6 o'clock meeting!
<Corey> Ooh, where's this?
<rww> Corey: online, here :P
<nhaines> Corey: there's a two-drink minimum though.
<rww> you drink whenever someone creates an action item
<rww> most days we finish up sober :|
<pleia2> almost home
<nhaines> TIL pleia2 IRCs over SSH on the freeway.
<Corey> I'm midair at the moment. Maybe I should grab a glass?
<nhaines> Corey: remember, it's one for the money and two for the show.
<pleia2> on my phone! and i am not driving :)
<rww> pleia2: you have phone time on your daily commute? have you heard about our lord and savior Ingress?
<rww> oh, wait, you work from home and it's Sunday, never mind my brain
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> was sown in the valley for a workshop
<pleia2> down too
<pleia2> ok, meeting time!
<pleia2> #startmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting started Mon Mar 10 02:01:10 2014 UTC.  The chair is pleia2. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot`> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<pleia2> #chair rww
<darthrobot`> Current chairs: pleia2 rww
 * rww sits on the chair
<pleia2> who all is here for the meeting? :)
<rww> o/
 * rww puts Corey's hand up
<nhaines> _o/
<pleia2> hehe
<eps> hi
<pleia2> #link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14March09
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/14March09 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> #topic Scale12x wrap-up
<pleia2> I didn't really participate in the booth this year aside from bringing things
<pleia2> the impression I got was that we were pretty well stocked stuff-wise
<pleia2> next year I'll bring the 2nd tablecloth, just in case :)
<rww> I think we did pretty well. I liked the corner booth layout a lot.
<Corey> Yes, I'm here.
<nhaines> A second tablecloth could have been handy but we did have a nice orange one for the main table.  :)
<rww> Lots of talking to people, the Ubuntu for Phones stuff went down well
<pleia2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/sets/72157641493306483/
<darthrobot`> Title: [SCaLE12x - a set on Flickr]
<Corey> One comment on scale12 booth: most vendors were seriously out of stock after the first two hours of the exhibithall being open. How did Ubuntu avoid that?
<rww> Computers probably should be changed next year, they didn't get a lot of attention other than for looking for stuff on the internet
<rww> Corey: rationing
<nhaines> Corner booths are the best.  Dropping the rail and inviting people into our space worked great.
<pleia2> rww: yeah, the corner table was great
<Corey> Was the swag rationed?
<nhaines> Corey: we hid our swag.
<Corey> That may be worth writing down as a good "todo" for the next conference we have a presence at.
<nhaines> Corey: mainly we had 12.04 LTS CDs, so we just gave them out whenever someone asked for them.
<Corey> nhaines: Even the Gentoo guys ran out and had to burn more after the first few hours.
<nhaines> And same with lanyards.  When someone stopped to chat for a bit we offered them, sort of throughout the day.
<rww> thankfully we'll (presumably) have 14.04 next year, which will be a bit more up-to-date
<nhaines> Corey: sudo apt-get install gentoo
<rww> nhaines: you joke, but I install Gentoo using an Ubuntu LiveCD usually
<Corey> Ahh, the lanyards weren't "grab one," but rather offered to people who were "qualified."
<eps> We ran out of candy at the end of the first day. (We started with a one-day supply and didn't restock.)
<Corey> You joke, but I don't install Gentoo because I have a job to do. :-)
<pleia2> hah
<nhaines> Corey: yes, and "qualified" was either "kid looking cute" or "demonstrated actual interest in booth topic"
<rww> I think having burned CDs of up-to-date version and derivatives might be useful
<nhaines> Same for pins, stickers, etc.
<ianorlin> I agree
<rww> more swag is good, and there were some people who asked
<pleia2> rww: was there a lot of interest in the flavors?
<nhaines> We used to do lots of burning on-demand, but we weren't set up very optimally for that this year.
<pleia2> I spoke with jcastro (works for Canonical on juju) and he was surprised we got to little, hoping to work his contacts next year because he's familiar with + likes the conference
<rww> pleia2: amongst the people not talking about phones to us, yes
<pleia2> nice :)
<rww> pleia2: and the GNOME folks asked if we had Ubuntu GNOME CDs to hand out, which we didn't ;(
 * ianorlin was one of the nonphone people
<pleia2> rww: aw, yeah
<pleia2> any issues with the booth we should talk about to get straightened out for next year?
<rww> nhaines: yeah. I guess maybe in the corner, where my larger monitor was?
<nhaines> That will be a huge marketing opportunity next year if Ubuntu GNOME 14.04 earns an LTS.
<rww> nhaines: indeed
<nhaines> rww: that and George's laptop.
<rww> *nod*
<rww> but yeah, things to improve...
<nhaines> I have two more really positive things about the booth!
<pleia2> oh good
<nhaines> Canonical sent two Nexus 4 phones, and they were a big hit!
<pleia2> that's pretty awesome
<nhaines> Last year I happened to show up with a Galaxy Nexus running the MWC demo, and my throat was raw for a week.
<rww> there was a lot of mess underneath and behind the tables this time. I'd like it if we could put backpacks/swag/etc. somewhere else. There were a few times I had to go rummaging around to find something, and we intruded on the booth behind us a couple of times
<pleia2> nhaines: haha
<nhaines> This year we were able to quick-train everyone on the phones and I had a Nexus 5, José had his Nexus 4, and it was just barely enough to satisfy interest.  :)
<pleia2> rww: I know there was a lot of extra stuff I sent along too, we might do a better job of parring that down to only what we really want
<nhaines> Whoever organized that did a fantastic job.  Next year we'll harrass Canonical for Meizu phones.  :)
<rww> I think some crosstraining on Friday for booth volunteers would be good, too.
<Corey> Snark aside, it may be good to have a pre-conference training session next year, depending.
<eps> +1
<pleia2> great minds
<nhaines> Canonical also sent a human being, jose, and he was a super help.
<rww> We got up to speed pretty quickly on the phone stuff, but I'd have preferred to know ahead of time more about it.
<Corey> Bah, my latency midair means rww wins.
<rww> hehe
<pleia2> nhaines: well, he was funded by community funds :)
<pleia2> of which canonical is the caretaker of
<Corey> Jose was human?
<nhaines> José was a big surprise to me, and a super hard worker.
<rww> sorry, I should have made a list ahead of time, I keep remembering stuff I meant to say here...
<pleia2> jose applied through this: http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/ (which we should keep in mind for our team for things like tshirts)
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Community | Ubuntu donations funding]
<rww> booth volunteer schedules
<nhaines> Even when he was asked to keep an eye on the System76 booth for 15 minutes, they came back to find him running the booth for them.  :D
<rww> we used to do them, i think we should start doing them again
<pleia2> that funding is also how we got the 2nd loco banner and tablecloth
<ianorlin> Jose was awesome
<nhaines> rww: I agree.  It was really chaotic and I think really hindered things.
<nhaines> Okay, things that needed improving time?
<pleia2> yeah
<pleia2> so, I have:
<pleia2> training on friday
<pleia2> volunteer schedules
<pleia2> not so much stuff under the tables (or better organization)
<nhaines> The phones should have been updated overnight.  There were fantastic enhancements (like Enter and Backspace working in Terminal) and we had two of them.
<jose> o/
<jose> phones were updated during the first day of exhibition
<nhaines> I think under the tables is good for stuff, but we need to be much more organized about it.
<rww> ^
<jose> looks like the changed landed in -proposed, but not -devel
<rww> and keep it out of sight
<ianorlin> yeah don't want someone taking it
<rww> If we're going to have computers, I think one large one running Unity and burning, and smaller ones running maybe the current devel release and a flavor would be nice
<nhaines> jose: Sunday morning was when the fun stuff hit.  Should've been tested though.  :)
<rww> I was thinking of doing virtualbox with kubuntu/xubuntu/lubuntu/etc. on one computer, but didn't get around to it
<nhaines> rww: we were trying to get trusty running, but the donated system had one of the famous four bad Intel chipsets.
 * rww nods
<pleia2> nhaines: doh
<Corey> Hmm. I have to counter the idea of "updating in the night"
<nhaines> Corey: only because we had two devices.  Test on one, update the other if the first doesn't catch on fire.
<Corey> The idea is that you want to have a known-state demo device at these things. If the update goes a bit nutty, you're down a device.
<nhaines> Corey: yes, but they're very easily rest to known-good.
<Corey> Is the ecosystem really evolving so quickly that a nightly build is the best thing to demo to newcomers?
<nhaines> Corey: yeah, because of the Terminal bug, I think it was justified.
<rww> ubuntu for phones is, I think. hopefully not next year.
<nhaines> Yup, next year we'll have stable releases.
<nhaines> Okay, so one big problem with the scheduling was that the booth volunteeres didn't really have a sense of schedule.
<nhaines> Because there wasn't one.
<nhaines> This led to quite a few logistical issues that I'm going to get into detail on.
<nhaines> First of all, "show up at 8 to set up the booth" is a really bad idea.  The floor opened to exhibitors at noon on Friday, and that's when George Mulak and I were carrying our stuff to the booth and pushing tables around.
<pleia2> 8AM?
<nhaines> yeah, 8am Saturday.
<pleia2> yeah, night before is much better, we did that last year
<ianorlin> the booth was open on Friday?
<pleia2> ianorlin: only to folks setting up
<ianorlin> ah
<pleia2> you needed an expo badge to get in :)
<nhaines> So we did what we could, dropped out supplies, and had to come back.
<pleia2> er, exhibitor
<nhaines> The other problem was that there didn't seem to be any organization to the booth.
<nhaines> I mean this in regards to plans about layout, materials that would be there, key topics to discuss, any kind of volunteer list, etc.
<nhaines> I caught on to this and showed up ready to do as much heavy-lifting as possible, and I'm glad I did because at 8am nothing was ready.
<pleia2> we did have a volunteer list on the wiki with vague committmentments-timewise (like, which day)
<rww> pleia2: yeah, I'm thinking more of something with 1 to 2 hour increments, so I know who's going to be at the booth and when I can go see speakers
<pleia2> the wiki also had a materials list, but I don't think it was updated to list all the computers
<pleia2> rww: yeah
<pleia2> key talking points would be great
<nhaines> I tried to do a quick rundown of some phone facts for everyone, but it was difficult since I didn't know who was there to volunteer and who was just helping set up (thanks to everyone who did both, btw).
<ianorlin> if we do dvds cd of new realse how will we keep them organized?
<rww> sharpie the versions onto them and make piles
<nhaines> Phil didn't show up until about 8:30 or so, I believe, and by that time we were pretty much organized and just in implementation mode.
<pleia2> nhaines: thanks for doing that :)
<nhaines> rww: +!
<nhaines> pleia2: you're welcome.  I spent the three days before SCALE digesting any piece of phone/tablet news I could.  :)
<pleia2> yeah, if you say "meet at 8AM" showing up at 8AM is an important thing as a leader
<nhaines> Just before 10, Eric Stoltz showed up and was really furious that we'd decided not to use the candy he'd donated.
<nhaines> But in real life, we had no idea there was candy because Phil was around for about 15 minutes and then disappeared again.
<pleia2> scott :) eps
<pleia2> eps brought the candy, I brought the dishes
<eps>  The candy was there on Friday
<nhaines> Was it Scott?  Oh, fantastic.  :)  Yeah, well, blame that on the big blur that is SCALE.  I took notes to be able to remember anything.
<pleia2> nhaines: er, eric scott
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> pleia2: yes, so noted.  :)
<nhaines> eps: the candy was perfect--individually wrapped, pleasant and not disgusting.  And I actually gave an empty bag to a guest who was concerned that he wanted to buy more.
<eps> That stuff's not cheap, and you can't save it to use next year.
<nhaines> eps: definitely not a problem at SCALE.  :)
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> But yeah, we didn't see it, so I'm really glad you showed up and mentioned it, because we had the candy dishes ready.
<nhaines> Some people don't like using kidney dishes for candy dispensers no matter how cute the CoF logo we make is!  To that, I say we should use brown and yellow M&M candies in them.
<rww> lol
<pleia2> lol
<nhaines> Anyone who doesn't turn green from the idea of kidney dishes and that color of candies usually turns green from the idea of 2000 booth attendees reaching into a shared candy bowl.
<nhaines> Another really serious thing happened.  We had these fantastic, no-longer-produced, expensive developer phones from Canonical.
<eps> There is an orange scoop along with the candy dishes. We may want more of them.
<nhaines> And a Canonical employee mentioned to me on Sunday before the show started that he happened to visit the Ubuntu booth and there were no volunteers but the phones were just laying on the table.
<ianorlin> that is not good
<nhaines> No one admitted to walking away and leaving the booth unattended, and as best as I could determine, if this theoretically happened, it wouldn't have been for more than 3-5 minutes and our neighboring booth would have kept an eye on the booth during that time.
<pleia2> :(
<nhaines> Now, we made great friends with our neighbors and watched their booth for half an hour, and they certainly would have kept an eye out.  But their awesome booth was also very busy and there's no way anyone could have stopped a phone from walking iff.
<nhaines> s/iff/off/
<pleia2> that's bad, we're the first loco team to have these loaned to us, we really should have made sure to be really diligent about that because our behavior may determine what they give to others
<nhaines> Thankfully, it was *SCALE*, so of course they didn't walk off.  But it was a very real possibility, and the phones should have been secured.  This is extremely important and we're going to want to make sure that everyone knows the proper procedure for this kind of thing.
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> Now I talked to Jono about it and he was aware of the issue, he wasn't so concerned about making it a problem but wanted to make sure it didn't happen on Sunday, too.  And I reported back to him the week after with my findings.
<rww> Volunteer scheduling would have mitigated that to an extent. I (and some others) also made sure I let whoever was around know before I left the booth how long I'd be gone, so we tried to informally make sure it was staffed but evidently that broke down.
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> I did the same thing--never left without letting everyone know and tried to estimate my return time.  So I was really surprised.
<pleia2> I think in general by having a plan we can impress upon volunteers how important it is to may sure things are tended
<pleia2> talking points, rules, and here's the schedule
<ianorlin> where should this plan be so people don't forget when their shifts are?
<rww> ianorlin: wiki
 * ianorlin thinks that is a good idea
<rww> and people who say that they're going to staff the booth and show up to staff the booth need to not then wander off
<nhaines> I agree.  And these are very easy to set up ahead of time plus they're very reusable.
<rww> unless the other booth people know where they're going and how long they'll be, and we're covered for the duration
<rww> ianorlin: and printed out the day of the event on paper
<nhaines> Okay, so apparently the booth was unattended for 5 seconds and that's when Canonical showed up.  If *I* were Canonical, I'd have pocketed the phones and (maybe) returned them later.
<nhaines> I think everyone agrees how grave that is, and I think we'll be able to ensure it doesn't happen again in the future.
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> ok, anything else?
<nhaines> I think those are the big takeaways for the booth itself.
<nhaines> I do want to mention one nice thing about showing up and "taking charge" of the booth.
<pleia2> does someone want to put these key points together in an email to the list that we can reference next year?
<rww> i will
<pleia2> thanks rww :)
<nhaines> This mostly consisted of me saying to do things, and then our fantastic volunteers, rww, jose, George Mulak, Matt Mootz, and potentionally one or two other people... basically did what I said, or had really great suggestions that were even better ideas.
<pleia2> \o/
<nhaines> So I found that the volunteer team was really spectacular, easy to get along with, and was just generally awesome.  Everything I heard from others was that the booth was great.
<pleia2> yeah, I heard good things about the booth too
<rww> pleia2: I'll stick an abridged copy on the SCaLE page too so we can get to it without grepping the mailing list
<pleia2> rww: thumbs up
<nhaines> I have a post-SCALE thing but that's about all I have for SCALE itself.
<pleia2> 14.04 Release planning is next up on the agenda, do you have something before that?
<nhaines> Yeah, might as well.
<nhaines> So we had these cool Ubuntu Cloud shirts we didn't know what to do with.
<pleia2> oh, did they come in the conference pack?
<nhaines> I'm not sure.  I think Jorge Castro had a few extra and he likes to pass them along.  There were only 4.
<nhaines> So José had the idea for a raffle.  We gathered email addresses and awarded out the shirts.
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> oh, I guess that means they need to get to somewhere now?
<nhaines> Now I have a list of email addresses, and if I were organized I would know how many but I'm sure Unity smart search will help me find my list later.  :P
<pleia2> so in the past we said "we'll have a raffle at $time, come back to participate"
<pleia2> so no need to follow up after, gave stuff out then
<nhaines> Well, we didn't really talk about what we were going to use them for, but I think it's fair to assume that they could expect an email, since all but one gave their email (and I Googled that address anyway, so there.)
<rww> pleia2: I think we gave them out. nhaines wants to spam^Wfollow up with people.
<pleia2> oh, I see :)
<nhaines> I've drafted up the following email: http://pastebin.com/H2Vm6StQ
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu post-SCALE12X email - Pastebin.com]
<nhaines> And unless there are any suggestions I'd like to send it out in an hour or two and then let that be what we do with the emails.
<pleia2> lgtm
<rww> perhaps not to the person who didn't provide their email. that's slightly creepy :P
<nhaines> I'll send it to the ML but BCC all the attendees, so we have a record too.
<nhaines> rww: but it'd be sooo much fun!
<rww> maybe reiterate at the bottom that they're only getting one email?
<rww> apart from that, lgtm
 * ianorlin agrees on only one email
<nhaines> rww: I put it toward the top, but bottom is good too.  I'll do that.
<nhaines> Anyway, I'll be around in-channel after the meeting, so we can discuss it further there, since no one seems opposed in principle.
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<nhaines> Okay, that's all from me.  :)
<pleia2> ok
<pleia2> #topic 14.04 Release planning
<nhaines> Aww I forgot to do the fancy topic thing for my thing.  :)
<rww> i just had a random idea
<rww> put up a poll thing on the ML and in here with regions of CA on it, asking where people would think about attending a release party
<rww> then plan release parties around that instead of just where people feel like doing them
<pleia2> so there had been some discussion about something other than just a party, like an installfest or something bigger at a SF company who might sponsor something
<rww> anonymous ofc, so people don't feel pressured to attend
<rww> </idea>
<rww> pleia2: ooo, we haven't done an installfest in ages
<pleia2> rww: sounds good, want to set it up? :)
<pleia2> yeah, we haven't
<pleia2> I think the last one was for 10.04
<eps> Tell me more about those four bad Intel chips... :-(
<rww> sure. suggestions for free software / open source poll sites to my PM window, plz
<pleia2> that was over at noisebridge, which is a bit dirty (some folks felt uncomfortable) and we did it during a street festival (doh)
<pleia2> I'll gather up my notes from a couple months ago about potential companies and send an email to the list about an installfest
<rww> I could get something at work, but that's probably too far north for the SF Bay people
<nhaines> OCLUG is planning an instalfest in May and has agreed to feature Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  This will take place in Orange, California at Cal State Fullerton.
<pleia2> nhaines: nice!
<rww> nice, that mitigates the "we should do two" i was thinking
<ianorlin> that is a little far for me but I might be able to go
<nhaines> We did a trial run in December, and we ended up with a lot of faculty support, so we're expecting it to be big.
<rww> nhaines: do they need volunteers?
<pleia2> sfsu might have space too, sameer verma is a bit open source supporter and user
<nhaines> That's partly where the new name badges featured in this article came from: http://www.nhaines.com/blog/2014/02/27/showing-ubuntu-pride/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Showing Ubuntu Pride | Nathan Haines]
<pleia2> s/bit/big
<nhaines> rww: yes, the LUG members are nice but not experienced installfest-ers.
<nhaines> So I'm preparing to do a major update to my "Ubuntu and You" presentation that showcases 14.04.
<rww> nhaines: advertising it on ubuntu-us-ca@ and maybe Planet might help, then :)
<nhaines> And I'll try to get that published afterwards, but it probably won't be ready until May.
<rww> i know it's not a LoCo thing, but I don't think anyone would mind
<pleia2> it's an Ubuntu thing that happens in California, it's fair :)
<rww> since we so rarely have decent-sized installfests in .us.ca these days
<ianorlin> I haven't done an installfest before though
<nhaines> rww: we're just getting ready to ramp up preparation for it (there's no hard date yet), so once that gets locked down I'll start advertising.  :)
<rww> woot
<nhaines> ianorlin: want to learn how?  They're really fun.  Come along and we'll teach you.  :)
<pleia2> ianorlin: that's ok, we have a few veterans here who just need volunteers :)
<nhaines> ianorlin: this is also how we run our expo booths.  :P
<pleia2> yeah, none of us really knew how to do anything when we started
<pleia2> hehe
<ianorlin> I have done lots of installs
<nhaines> pleia2: funny, it's also how I became an adult, too.
<pleia2> mostly it's figuring out hardware gotchas and getting people past other glitches in installs
<pleia2> nhaines: and yet no one ever tells you that
 * nhaines turns 18.  "Well... guess I'm... an adult now."
<rww> you're an adult? i was cleaning the toilet this afternoon and was thinking i should start feeling like an adult soon
<nhaines> rww: it comes and goes in waves.
<pleia2> at least nhaines wears grown up clothes
<pleia2> anyway!
<nhaines> pleia2: only when I don't want people to recognize me.
<pleia2> I think that's all I have now for 14.04, but we do need to get this rolling soon
<rww> anyways, yay socal
<rww> and pleia2's going to sort out norcal
<pleia2> I'll send a note to the list to get ideas going, hopefully
<rww> do we want parties as well, or just an installfest with cake?
<pleia2> would be nice to do another party in SF
<pleia2> but someone else should organize that and convince jono to come
<nhaines> I'm considering expanding my "Advocacy for Advocates" UPSCALE talk from a couple years ago, and that's a good reminder on how to act when sharing Free Software with others, and I might give the presentation at the April OCLUG meeting.
<rww> someone should convince jono to organize it :D
<pleia2> rww: he has an interesting definition of organizing :)
<rww> ah, good point
<nhaines> So I'll make that available if it looks like it might be helpful as far as installfest training goes.  :)
<pleia2> yay
<pleia2> alright, hour long meeting, phew
<pleia2> time to find some dinner :)
<nhaines> Just like the good ol' days.  :)
<pleia2> #topic Any other business
<pleia2> for good measure, anything else?
<nhaines> Yes.  I'm really impressed with the community this year at SCALE, and I'm rejoining the team.  I'm looking foward to getting California active again.  :)
<eps> Ubuntu Hours?
<rww> unfortunately for nhaines, Launchpad will reflect his original sign-up date Way Back In The Day when he rejoins, thus erasing the evidence of his discontent :P
<nhaines> We live in a world of mystery.
<pleia2> so SF Ubuntu Hour this wednesday http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2733-ubuntu-hour-san-francisco/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Hour San Francisco | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> one in Berkely on the 20th: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/2686-ubuntu-hour-berkeley/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu Hour Berkeley | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<pleia2> nhaines: yay, welcome back! :D
<rww> who hosts the berkeley ones? michael paoli?
<nhaines> I have some external Ubuntu community work still in the queue, but I want to start making great resources to help anyone plan, organize, and execute their own events.
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!  :D
<pleia2> rww: yeah
<nhaines> So there might be an Ubuntu Hour package with pointers.  And maybe a Conference package.  Some art assets, some checklists, etc.  So that'll be something the LoCo can help with and then we can get it on SpreadUbuntu or such. :)
<nhaines> Coming This Summer.  :P
<pleia2> nhaines: like an advocacy kit? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu%20Advocacy%20Kit%20(UAK)
 * pleia2 would love that to be a real thing
<pleia2> it's pretty... sparse
<rww> it has a picture of jono playing guitar, which is all it really needs
<nhaines> pleia2: yeah.  That's because it's all compiled from RestructuredText.  But I made dholbach merge my name badges, so that's a start.  :)
<pleia2> \o/
<pleia2> rww: haha, sigh
<nhaines> Anyway, we'll make something awesome that *we* can use.  And from there we'll get it out to where others can.
<pleia2> ok, let's wrap up then
<pleia2> nhaines: yeah :)
<nhaines> So remember that when planning the release parties and installfests.  ;)
<pleia2> indeed!
<rww> include cake recipes
<pleia2> ok, thanks everyone
<pleia2> #endmeeting
<darthrobot`> Meeting ended Mon Mar 10 03:06:36 2014 UTC.
<darthrobot`> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2014/ubuntu-us-ca.2014-03-10-02.01.moin.txt
<nhaines> yay!  \o/
<pleia2> good meeting :)
<nhaines> That was definitely worth my time.  :)
<nhaines> Okay so to the email I'm adding the following line:
<nhaines> This will be the only unsolicited email you’ll get from me, so be sure and get in touch with me or a local resource if you have any questions.
<nhaines> Just before the "thank you once again for..etc"
<nhaines> Updated text available here: http://pastebin.com/H2Vm6StQ
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu post-SCALE12X email - Pastebin.com]
<ianorlin> nhaines will there be flavors at the installfest?
<nhaines> ianorlin: nope!  Only Ubuntu 14.04 LTS in 32-bit and 64-bit, plus 12.04 LTS just in case.
<ianorlin> :(
<nhaines> Basically, the idea is "If you want something specific installed we'll gladly help, but if you don't know you want something specific you get Ubuntu."
<nhaines> ianorlin: I successfully made the case that if someone comes to see what this "Linux" thing is and everyone's trying to convince them that the other person's version sucks and they should install this other version, that's a bad new-user experience. :P
<ianorlin> yeah that makes sense
<nhaines> There are a lot of Red Hat and two *really* grumpy SUSE users in the LUG.
<nhaines> I usually omit any reference to Linux in my presentations now, and had to add them back in because LUG.  :)
<ianorlin> do you ever get really old comps at installfests
<nhaines> On occassion.
<nhaines> They're usually a couple years old.  Mostly people like to bring in secondary systems to play with.  :)
<eps> Better bring a few Lubuntu discs, just in case.
<ianorlin> so my 4 and half year old hp laptop would be older
<nhaines> ianorlin: just a bit.  But I'll bet it'll run Ubuntu well still.  :)
<ianorlin> the wierd thing is if all you have is 4 year old laptop and a 8 year old desktop lxde does convergence of interface better
<nhaines> Convergence?
<toddcnb> if anyone needs help az runs 3-4 installfest per month but due to xp/8 we have seen a huge request for more events
<nhaines> toddcnb: that's a good idea.
<toddcnb> mostly older pc's spares so lots of lubuntu xubuntu puppy ect
<toddcnb> get a plpbt disk and cd's
<nhaines> Hm.  Might be nice to run network installs via PXE boot.
<toddcnb> sat we did 13+ between 7 installers and turned several away due to late show up---we have a pxe good for single distro but hard to maintain menus for muti distros and updated iso's
<toddcnb> we seldom use the ipxe anymore
<nhaines> Does the Arizona LoCo have any online resources?
<toddcnb> you may have better luck of course
<nhaines> Right now the plan is to have tons of pressed DVDs. :)
<ianorlin> do we have a plan for comps without dvd drive?
<toddcnb> online as resources only our calendar ect       90% are usb installed but latley due to XP we have had to go back to cd's more often or use plopt to get to the usb for installs
<toddcnb> we do have several sign up and install guides ect
<toddcnb> bbl our meeting is in a few minutes #ubuntu-us-az
<nhaines> ianorlin: nope!  :)  But the plan would probably be network install.
<nhaines> Also, last installfest I sold 8GB USB keys with Ubuntu (32 or 64 bits, to order) stuffed with all kinds of other fantastic Windows software.  Sold like hotcakes.
<nhaines> Okay, I'm sending this out after 9:30 if no one else has any further suggestions: http://pastebin.com/H2Vm6StQ
<darthrobot`> Title: [Ubuntu post-SCALE12X email - Pastebin.com]
<nhaines> Except I guess I'll add in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS launch date.
<nhaines> Actually, I just added info about 14.04 LTS and which version to install before then, so reload that link if anyone still cares.
 * ianorlin was eating dinner
<nhaines> ianorlin: how was it?
<ianorlin> ok
<nhaines> TIL why I'm not in charge of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.  :P
<pleia2> oh no, UWN
<nhaines> pleia2: almost like there's always something else to do, eh?
<pleia2> today has been exceptional in that regard
<nhaines> Hmm, only one fake email in the list.  Not bad.  :)
<pleia2> there, off to editors
<nhaines> yay!  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: haha, thanks. :)
<pleia2> :)
<philipballew> Sorry for missing the meeting last night. I was away from the Internet.
<philipballew> My bad.
<ianorlin> it was a long one
<philipballew> ianorlin, Understandable, SCALE is our big event.
<philipballew> In case I am ever needed in a hurry here is my number everyone:
<philipballew> 530-305-6497
 * philipballew anticipates his phone ringing off the hook from now on.
 * raevol signs philipballew up for cat facts
<rww> especially since the google now knows your phone number
<philipballew> rww, As if they did not already :)
<philipballew> Whats the best calender system for Android?
<philipballew> rww, I think for a while I had my cell on facebook, so I bet its in Google somewhere now, or when I emailed it to people.
<raevol> philipballew: did you get an android phone?
<raevol> philipballew: i use google calendar, but haven't really tried any others
<philipballew> raevol, A motrolla xoom
<philipballew> a tablet, so I figured I should have a calender system soon.
<raevol> cool
<philipballew> raevol, I am always behind the times with tech stuff it seems. :)
<raevol> not with ubuntu!
 * ianorlin likes listening to linux luddites
<nhaines> ianorlin: I'll just dial into the BBS with minicom and initiate the transfer then run rz!
<philipballew> I had a dude at starbucks come up to me like 5 minutes ago and ask me If I use ubuntu , and wanted to play with it for a few minutes so I let him use my laptop.
<ianorlin> nice
<philipballew> now I feel he probably is tracking all I do :)
<ianorlin> sad thing is with lubuntu my mom didn't even notice any differnce from windows for months ...
<philipballew> ianorlin, That could be a good thing.
<ianorlin> more she did not look at the panel
<philipballew> why look at the panel when all I need to do is check my gmail?
<philipballew> my facebook works well to and I can get my netflix working?
<philipballew> all without the pannel.
<philipballew> from a users perspective at least I can see that.
<ianorlin> actually windows to lxde transition is not bad if you don't care aobut fancy effects
<ianorlin> it is like these virtual workspaces are nice decent looking defualt wallpaper and much better boot times and updates
<philipballew> It is a good alternative to staying on xp after it stops getting updates.
<philipballew> xo was one of Windows better releases though compared to others.
<philipballew> *xp
<bltz> imma let you finish
<bltz> but windows 7 is the best windows of all time
<philipballew> bltz, No way. Windows 95!
<philipballew> Oh Kanye
<philipballew> ...
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-11
<nhaines> I'm disappointed.  OMG! Ubuntu! posted a story saying that Wil Wheaton tried Ubuntu briefly, didn't like the direction it was going, and is checking out various distros but plans to stick with OS X.
<nhaines> No one made a "shut up, Wesley!" joke.  That site must be getting soft.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-12
<jyo> pleia2, rww: Are we planning on doing Henry's after UH tomorrow?
<rww> did anyone take an extra USB 3 and power cable home with them after SCaLE? i can't find the cables for my backup external drive :\
<ianorlin> my usb 3 hard drives are 2.5 inches and don't use a power cable
<rww> jyo: Bay Area Debian mailing list implies not, no meeting announcement
<jose> pleia2, rww: all good with the fire on the bay area?
<rww> there's a fire on the bay area?
<jose> yes
<jose> my dad's just telling me on the phone :P
<rww> oh, San Francisco. yep, I'm not near there
<jose> oh, well :)
<nhaines> rww: I did not notice extra cables but I will double-check.
<nhaines> rww: nope.
<pleia2> jyo: not planning on doing dinner (busy week for me, have to get home)
<pleia2> jose: I saw the smoke while walking to the train, and it smelled like burned stuff all night, but it was just an under construction building, a bummer but no one was hurt http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/13094746813/
<darthrobot> Title: [San Francisco haz fire :( | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<jose> wow
<jose> well, at least you're ok :)
<pleia2> yeah, all is well
<pleia2> jyo: oh, but mpaoli will be hosting a debian dinner! http://bad.debian.net/list/2014-March/003587.html
<darthrobot> Title: [ANNOUNCEMENT: BAD meeting: 7:05 P.M. @ Hernry's Hunan, 110 Natoma, SF]
<rww> and therefore I will be there, since I only sit on BART for an hour if I'm going to get decent food and more nerdtime than an hour :P
<nhaines> UDS keynote in progress: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1403/meeting/22220/keynote-mark-shuttleworth/
<darthrobot> Title: [Keynote, Mark Shuttleworth - | The Summit Scheduler]
<pleia2> rww: hehe
<raevol> \o/
<raevol> shuttleworth says everything the way i don't say it
<raevol> "cute" for QT and "zoobuntu" for xubuntu
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> he mentioned xubuntu :D
<pleia2> (I'm not watching)
<pleia2> will later
<nhaines> raevol: shuttlewoth pronounces "ubuntu" wrong.  Also "oneiric"!
<pleia2> I pronounce ubuntu wrong too, I just tell everyone it's my american accent
<pleia2> (true story)
<nhaines> I speak too many languages now to use that as an excuse.
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> pleia2: at my last contract I was reading "KVM Best Practices", which is fantastic... but in German only.
<pleia2> time for a translation!
<nhaines> I was reading a section out loud to my colleague, but in English, and he stopped me... apparently I had some really strong German accent and he'd never heard that from me before.
<pleia2> haha
<pleia2> that happened to me in mexico, even though my spanish is really bad
<nhaines> I can translate simple sentences just fine, but it was this really complicated formal technical German and my brain being in German mode took so much time that my brain started dropping English cycles.
<pleia2> yeah
<nhaines> sabdfl answered the question "What's with the beard?"
<rww> raevol: Cute and (i think) zoobuntu are correct :P
 * nhaines smells another OMG! Ubuntu! article.
<nhaines> rww: of course they are.  They're how I say them.  :P
<pleia2> rww: yeah
<rww> KDE is cute ^.^
<nhaines> Well, that's another keynote done.
 * pleia2 waits for the nhaines summary
<nhaines> Convergence good; things that aren't purple or orange bad.
<pleia2> hehe
<bltz> everythings coming up milhouse
<ianorlin> RMS's Spanish is easy to understand
<bltz> it's the beard
<raevol> https://openmw.org/2014/openmw-0-29-0-released/
<darthrobot> Title: [OpenMW 0.29.0 Released | OpenMW, Open source Elderscrolls III: Morrowind reimplementation, Morrowind remake, Morrowind remade,]
<ianorlin> I don't have the oringal data files though :(
<raevol> looks like someone went a little seo happy with our WP title....
<raevol> ianorlin: steam!
<ianorlin> so morrowind is old how good graphics does it need?
<raevol> hmm, so morrowind ran fine on my PC in like 2002, but OpenMW is a new engine, and more specifically, isn't optimized yet, so we don't really have an idea of the system requirements
<raevol> it definitely runs a little slow right now, especially in exteriors, but it'll definitely run way better when we hit 1.0
<ianorlin> of comps that are mine the best I have is intel integrated graphics from 4 and half years ago
<raevol> probably won't have much luck with that right now
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-13
<bkerensa> :D
<jyo> pleia2: I poked my friend Patrick at AdRoll about release party space so I'm going to send you an email with him cc'ed since I presume you actually have details? :)
<pleia2> jyo: cool, I emailed bkerensa re: mozilla too
<nhaines> pleia2: yay DVDs!  \o/
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-14
<TymeToTry> Hey :)
<nhaines> Howdy!
<TymeToTry> What's up?
<nhaines> Fighting some server software in the hope that it'll make things easier down the line.  :)
<TymeToTry> Lol
<TymeToTry> Sorry my knowledge is very limited :x but my heart goes with you :p
<nhaines> It's okay.  I'm taking a break and there is tea.
<nhaines> How are you doing tonight?
<TymeToTry> Oh well I guess :)
<TymeToTry> I had a loong rest yesterday of 11 hours so I cannot complain lol! what about you? Stressed? Angry? I could understand!
<nhaines> Vaguely annoyed, but I just reimaged my server and I'm starting over.  Should be pretty simple before long.  :)
<TymeToTry> I hope for you :p
<nhaines> Thanks!  If I get everything working on precise, I'll break it by upgrading to trusty.
<TymeToTry> to trusty? what is it?
<nhaines> "Trusty tahr" is the development codename for the next version of Ubuntu.  When it's released on April 17th it'll be Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<TymeToTry> Oh ok sorry :p It's been a while since I look at the news of Ubuntu
<nhaines> Ah, looks like my DNS update propogated.  This is important because it means I can SSH to "kenorland.nhaines.com" instead of the server's IP address.
<TymeToTry> Oh nice
<TymeToTry> I like your website lol :p
<TymeToTry> The graphisms are stunning
<TymeToTry> and the text so captive
<TymeToTry> captivating* xD
<TymeToTry> - I'm just kidding, you do so much better than I can already, and I'm sure you know even more and you're just preparing your website. Don't worry I'm just a jerk
<nhaines> It also loads in half a second because the header graphics are hand-optimized and the same two files are used on every page.
<nhaines> Which are all hand-written with a text editor to be as small as possible.
<nhaines> And yes, if I can get Django and Mezzanine up and running reliably, it'll be fancier but until then the site serves its purpose.
<TymeToTry> xD Don't worry I was just kidding
<TymeToTry> and sorry I have to leave, I'm starving lol but nice talking to you
<nhaines> Enjoy your dinner!
<TymeToTry> Lol thanks, sorry I'm a bit late x)
<raevol> i think one of the ubuntu/unity extensions for firefox might have a cpu usage leak...
<philipballew> raevol, I think firefox leaks cpu anyway though?
<bltz> it leaks memoryu
<raevol> it's generally not very great
<raevol> chromium all the way
<raevol> i just use both at work to separate work tabs from "not work" tabs
<philipballew> bltz, I wish it leaked cool things.
<ianorlin> yeah I need to close firefox every so often
<bltz> like movies?
<pleia2> like sparkles
<bltz> sparkle sparkle sunshine
<philipballew> how about sparkle movies?
<ianorlin> at least it is not like firefox on the amd64 version of lubuntu which keeps crashing and is a known bug
<philipballew> That is a movie I would watch.
<philipballew> "Firefox Sparkle Edition"
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-15
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: March 23th at 7PM | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<icarus81> Hey everybody.
<icarus81> I just had a quick question I upgraded my friends computer from 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts and it seems gnome-sound-recorder broke. The mic still works because I can arecord and play it back but gnome-sound-record can't see it for some odd reason?
<ianorlin> Is it a pulse audio problem because doesn't arecord use alsa?
<icarus81> It might be I just did some googling and it seems like gnome-sound-record is broken in latest releases. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/1157654 but it says audacity should work. He just uses it for a podcast he does. and he is freaking out because the mic doesn't work.
<darthrobot> Title: [Bug #1157654 “Sound recorder does not work” : Bugs : “gnome-media” package : Ubuntu]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-03-16
<nhaines> I am happy because I learned the OCLUG installfest date in May and no one else knows it yet.
<rww> lol
<nhaines> rww: it's helpful because 1) I'm running it and 2) I need to create promotional material.  :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-09
<ianorlin> meeting in 10 minutes
<elky> poningru: you're flapping
<nhaines> Nothing like having a VPS maintenance window starting an hour before a meeting.  :)  Luckily Digital Ocean is around for just such an occasion.  :)
<nhaines> Meeting in 3 minutes.
<pleia2> my scheduled linode reboot was at 6am this morning, good times
<nhaines> pleia2: I think they plan to have everything down from 6pm to 4am.  But it'll do for now.
<ianorlin> nhaines, or you could just fallback to conencting from local client
<nhaines> ianorlin: I'm out of town and the wifi connection here is a little dubious.
<ianorlin> ah
<elky> i don't really want to have to boot him off to ##fix-your-connection if i don't have to
<elky> it's webchat so he's theoretically there
<elky> nhaines: poningru has been flapping for the past almost hour fyi
<nhaines> Ouch.
<nhaines> Okay, I guess it's about time.
<nhaines> !startmeeting
<darthrobot> nhaines: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<Eureka> Factoid startmeeting not found
<elky> yeah
<nhaines> An auspicious start.
<elky> #
<nhaines> Pfft, details.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Mar  9 02:01:20 2015 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> #chair nhaines elky ianorlin
<darthrobot> Current chairs: elky ianorlin nhaines
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for March 8th, 2015.
<nhaines> The agenda for this meeting is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15March8
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15March8 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> Who's around tonight?
<elky> me
<pleia2> o/
<ianorlin> o/
<nhaines> Glad you guys could make it.  :)
<elky> so we only have one agenda item
<nhaines> Before I begin, I'd like to announce that the celebration of life memorial for Eric P. Scott will be held on March 18th.
<pleia2> I've RSVPed
<nhaines> If anyone wasn't on the mailing list and wants details, get in touch with me or another LoCo team lead and we'll get you that information.  It's important to RSVP.
<nhaines> Okay, so as elky said, we have just the one agenda time tonight.
<nhaines> As is traditional, we like to do a post-mortem evaluation of our major events, and two weeks ago was SCALE 13x.
<nhaines> I'm happy to say that basically everything came together in time for a successful event.  Probably our best one ever.
<ianorlin> yes the booth had almost too many people at once
 * pleia2 hands nhaines a #topic
<nhaines> Oh yes.
<nhaines> #topic SCaLE 13x wrapup and post-mortem
<nhaines> So the LoCo had a lot of volunteers and a lot of sponsors this year.
<elky> did the phones, orange box thing, etc, all show up?
<nhaines> Sponsorship wise, Canonical stepped up to pay for my accomomdations plus all of the booth incidentals such as candy and miscellaneous cables and a replacement network switch.
<nhaines> They also donated two Nexus 4s running Ubuntu, and Canonical employees who were doing a talk at SCALE complete with an Orange Box demo did in fact also carry the Orange Box to our booth.
<nhaines> They also donated 375 Ubuntu desktop DVDs instead of the usual 100.
 * ianorlin wonders if orange cables would look nice at the booth 
<pleia2> mhall119 also did a nice blog post here that had details http://mhall119.com/2015/03/my-scale-13x-and-ubucon-review/
<darthrobot> Title: [My SCaLE 13x and UbuCon review | Michael Hall]
<nhaines> This means that we were able to supply Ubucon with 75 discs for attendees, and thanks to a misplaced box, we even still have an additional 75 discs remaining.
<nhaines> And of course the usual amount of tshirts and swag to give out.  Lanyards, sticker sheets, pens, buttons, and so on.
<nhaines> Canonical also supplied polo shirts for all of the booth volunteers, so now we have lots of nice shirts to wear when representing Ubuntu at smaller events throughout the year.  :)
<nhaines> System 76 donated laptops to use as display models for our booth.  Stuart Langridge gave me his bq Aquaris E4.5 Ubuntu Edition phone to show off at the booth all weekend.
<nhaines> And George Mulak arranged for our multimedia display.  Mike Newsham from TierraTek, Inc. donated the fanless system driving the display and Eäär Oden from Video Resources donated the television and stand for us.
<nhaines> And aside from just being generally awesome, jose brought an extra Ubuntu tablecloth.
<nhaines> So with all these sponsors, we managed to have a really professional looking booth this year.
<nhaines> And of course, to stand in front of the booth and greet attendees we had a lot of volunteers who worked long hours all throughout SCALE and were amazing ambassadors for Ubuntu.
<elky> yay
 * elky applauds nhaines and the other volunteers
<nhaines> Myself and ianorlin were there, as well as George Mulak, Luis Caballero, jose , Matt Mootz, Daniel Gimpelevich, Ian Santopietro.
<nhaines> Plus, we also had visits from Michael Hall, Marco Ceppi, Dustin Kirkland, and Jorge Castro.
<nhaines> All of whom took time out of their speaking schedules to stay at the booth and greet attendees.  :)
<nhaines> Michael Hall has a great wrapup post.  Mine is forthcoming as are additional booth photos.
<ianorlin> oh wow I realised I havne't posted any of my few pics
<pleia2> in spite of not attending, I tried to keep an eye on social media to share things on G+, Twitter and FB about the event
<nhaines> Linux Action Show livestreamed across from our booth all day Sunday, and so in addition to a few minutes of booth setup about 55 minutes in, there's also an interview with me discussing some of the new developments: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nrwaHGhFU68&t=11029
<darthrobot> Title: [SCALE13x: Linux Action Show LIVE from the Floor - YouTube]
<pleia2> so there are photos here and there from attendees on our social media outlets
<nhaines> pleia2: we had little in the way of reception down there and even less free time, so thanks so much for doing that.  :)
<pleia2> yeah, I know how crazy it can get :)
<nhaines> I want to additionally call out George Mulak and Luis Caballero for doing all the power and networking work.
<nhaines> My job during setup ended up being "this table should go there" because by the time I turned around to see about infrastructure, they had it done.  jose helped out with that too.
<nhaines> Other than that, it was a usual SCALE.  There were tons of questions about Ubuntu for phones, and thanks to the dev devices we were able to answer pretty much everything that came our way.
<nhaines> The Orange Box was a huge draw, and so were the phones, and the laptops were well-received.
<nhaines> Big thanks to ianorlin for bringing a system with all of the Ubuntu flavors, even though we ended up not utilizing it.
<nhaines> That's most of the details about SCALE.  Does anyone have any thoughts about how it went?
<ianorlin> althuogh now it would have to run one more vm because of ubuntu-mate being an offical flavor
<ianorlin> or at least once is realesed in a month
<ianorlin> I agree with what nhaines said
<pleia2> I'm sorry to have missed it :) next year!
<nhaines> pleia2: it was definitely a good year.  :)
<elky> sounds like your trip to oman was worth missing it for though
<pleia2> oh, re: Ubucon, there's a video of the sessions: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi9OnotrDX4
<darthrobot> Title: [Century CD - SCALE 13x - YouTube]
<pleia2> volume is pretty good as I scanned through
<ianorlin> https://www.youtube.com/user/rcmnet/videos has a lot of ones broken out into individaul sessions
<darthrobot> Title: [rcmnet - YouTube]
<pleia2> ah, nice :)
<nhaines> I even got pulled into a panel discussion about security.  :)
<ianorlin> although some of them don't have the best audio
<nhaines> Okay, so the only issue that really came up during SCALE was that one volunteer showed up before the announced setup time on Friday (we had already fully set up the booth) and rearranged all the power.
<nhaines> So when we arrived a half hour from show start, we had to redo all the power.
<elky> oh dear
<nhaines> And thanks to Luis and Ian being awesome, I found out I believe on Saturday night or Sunday, because they got it sorted immediately.
<nhaines> So we just have to be a little careful to coordinate better when we have a set up or half set up booth.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, so then I do want to talk about Ubucon a little bit if no one has any other comments about SCALE.
<nhaines> (As in the exhibit booth.)
<ianorlin> yes sounds like a good idea
<nhaines> So Ubucon was put together and run by Richard Gaskin, to overwhelming success.
<nhaines> Over the past two years he's done three Ubucons pretty much single-handedly and they've been better and better all the time.
<nhaines> This year, Canonical donated about 100 t-shirts to the Ubucon attendees, and 75 Ubuntu DVDs via Ubuntu California.
<nhaines> This was, obviously, well received.
<nhaines> In the future, Richard and I will be working closely together to begin coordinating Ubucon and the Ubuntu booth together to make sure we're maximizing things like sponsorship, topics, and speakers.
<ianorlin> nahines sounds liek a good idea
<pleia2> schedule online, and perhaps on a page of it's own on the scale website would help a ton for promoting it on social media
<pleia2> I could link to the full day schedule, but it was a bit non-trivial to pick out (especially on mobile)
<nhaines> pleia2: that's a good idea.
<pleia2> so I was just all "go to century CD, it'll be great" ;)
<nhaines> I spoke with Richard about ways the LoCo could be supporting Ubucn better.
<nhaines> The LoCo gives great speaker support, but we might be opening a call for volunteers as far as designing a backend for the Ubucon site.
<pleia2> I registered ubucon.net a while back, but let it expire this year when I saw the existing site wasn't being updated (I was forwarding it)
<nhaines> So that should significantly help with social media visibility, and then of course ubucon.org could open up to other Ubucon teams.
<nhaines> When I first designed the site, I thought carefully about the URLs I used to try and make that a seamless transition.
<nhaines> So there are a lot of opportunities for LoCo members to help out--not just Ubucon, but the global community at large.
<nhaines> So more about that in the near future, but for now I just wanted to highlight the stellar work Richard Gaskin has done.
<pleia2> yay Richard \o/
<ianorlin> yasy \o/
<nhaines> So hopefully in the future we can take a little bit of that from him, and there are some exciting ideas that were bounced around.
<nhaines> The Canonical community guys were very helpful about that too when we were boucing around idea.
<nhaines> Ubucon has big buy-in from SCALE.  The last thing I have to mention is that they were allocated a double-sized room this year and it was still basically at capacity the entire day.
<nhaines> Are there any last comments about Ubucon or SCALE in general?
<pleia2> nice
<nhaines> Okay then, I'll follow up with a blog post and an email soon, and any new comments can easily go to the mailing list then.
<nhaines> But it was a pretty big success and we were able to prove our general booth strategy.  Thanks to the entire team for working together seamlessly with each other, other LoCos, and Canonical.
<nhaines> # Other business
<nhaines> Are there any announcements or other business anyone would like to discuss before we end the meeting?
<ianorlin> ideas for upcoming evets?
<pleia2> no March Ubuntu Hour in SF this week (I'll be at a conference, and didn't make arrangements otherwise)
<pleia2> will probably resume in April
<ianorlin> which is also when vivid is realeased
<nhaines> I might have a talk lined up at a LUG once my Ubuntu book is published.  So that'll be fun.
<elky> pleia2: have you managed to find a vervet plush yet?
<nhaines> Otherwise, things are looking pretty quiet.  SCALE's the big event at the beginning of the year.
<nhaines> pleia2: no pressure or anything though.
<pleia2> elky: he was at the qa jam :) with crazy hair
<elky> oh i totally missed it sorry!
<pleia2> https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/15994455745
<darthrobot> Title: [Vivid is all ready for his first #UbuntuHour | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<pleia2> nhaines: hehe
<nhaines> \o/
<ianorlin> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/022015/ugj_sf_2015_vervet.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [222822]
<pleia2> iso testing vervet
<elky> that was a good day
<pleia2> I'm glad, I had fun too :)
<elky> my bug got fixed recently yay
<nhaines> Definitely a huge success.  :)
<pleia2> elky: nice!
<nhaines> elky: proof positive that these work!  :)
<nhaines> All right, any other comments before we end the meeting?
<pleia2> I'm all set, well done scale-peoples :)
<nhaines> Thanks, pleia2. :)
<rww> [ incrementing meeting attendance counter ]
<nhaines> Okay, thank everyone for coming.  We'll have our next meeting on Sunday, March 22nd at 7pm PDT.
<nhaines> Which reminds me, if you didn't set your legacy clocks ahead an hour... do that so they match with your Linux clocks.  It's Daylight Savings Time in California!  :)
<nhaines> Thanks, everyone!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Mar  9 02:58:00 2015 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2015/ubuntu-us-ca.2015-03-09-02.01.moin.txt
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for the #topic reminder.  I'm an hour sleep deprived and have been babysitting all day.  :)
<elky> yes, our cat was mighty surprised when i fed him early this morning.
<nhaines> In fact he's sitting next to me playing Smash Bros and trying to remember not to ask for help during the meeting.
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: March 22nd at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> rww: thanks for that!
<nhaines> Okay, I'm out of here for the night.  Google Hangouts or SMS is the preferred method of contact for emergencies, which there shouldn't be any.
<elky> nhaines: goodnight
<geom> nhaines: Thank you for the kind words about the attendance at SCaLE 13X  I couldn't attend the meeting as my daughter had a concert at the House of Blues in Anaheim last night.  I had to go.
<geom> nhaines: Video Resources was pretty cool about donating the large monitor.  I passed along the thanks.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-10
<bill_od> Anyone have experience with ldap?
<bill_od> specifically on Ubuntu 14.04
<elky> nhaines: ianorlin: either of you able to log in to the loco directory?
<ianorlin> elky link?
<elky> http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-california/add/
<darthrobot> [R: loco.ubuntu.com] Title: [OpenID transaction in progress]
<elky> nhaines: regardless, post-meeting wiki stuff is done
<nhaines> elky: ooh, thanks!
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-12
<ianorlin> http://www.mylinuxrig.com/ :D
<darthrobot> Title: [My Linux Rig]
<nhaines> Ooh, congrats?
<ianorlin> yes
<nhaines> ianorlin: sorry, I was typing without looking and meant to use a ! instead of a ?.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-13
<nhaines> Okay, now I'm running on DigitalOcean and we'll see if this is any more stable.
<elky> what were you on before?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-14
<blitz> drugs
<blitz> whoops wrong chat room
<ianorlin> well it sort of answers elky's question
<MarkDude> lol. Also it is Cali, its fine if your Dr says so :D
<nhaines> elky: Chunkhost, on their 128MB free tier.  Which works better with screen instead of tmux, but is still a hassle.
<ianorlin> oh nhaines there are command line optoins to customize the  lubuntu logout dialog found in man lxsession-logout so if you don't want a banner you can make it that way
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-03-15
<rww> nice and warm this weekend :)
<ianorlin> yes
<ianorlin>  lxsession-logout --prompt `whoami`
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-03-17
<jose> omg a wild dax appeared!
<jose> I hadn't seen that nick in a good while
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-03-16
<chelz> any particularly good charities in the bay area or san francisco for old computer hardware?
<pleia2> nhaines: nector is absolutely like post fruity cereal milk
<philipballew> Reminder people: We have the San Diego hour today
<philipballew> https://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/events/238377125/
<darthrobot> Title: [Ubuntu San Diego Meetup - Ubuntu California LoCo (Los Angeles, CA)| Meetup]
<philipballew> Im going install Ubuntu Server live. Probably will take and enter any commands the attendees want
<philipballew> Also probably will bring a growler. But if people come and dont act like an adult, that will be a regret I have.
<nhaines> pleia2: Haha, someone said Apple Jacks, which I thought has merit.  Where'd you find one?  :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-03-12
<lynorian> chiluk, was nice meeting you at the booth
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-03-13
<chiluk> lynorian: nice meeting you as well.
<chiluk> Actually it was nice meeting the whole us-ca team...
